# WOW ist ausgelutscht



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

ich Spiele schon seid 2,5 Jahren WOW und habe auch in der Zeit vieles mitgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Eigentlich müsste ich sagen ich spielte 2,5 Jare wow. Nun zum Thema ich dacht mir mhh ich hab kein bock mehr auf meinen Hexer. Spielen wir doch einen neuen Char (meinen Dud) und so nach 56 LvL merkte ich mhhh.... Ich kenn schon alles und hab mich nur noch gequält mit dem LvLn, dass ich auch dann auch abgebrochen habe. Ich meine WOW hat echt Bock gemacht auch der Endcontent aber es vergeht schon ziemlich die lust wenn sich alles auf Equip Farmen beruht durch Marken etc. 

Wo bleibt die Atmosphäre? meine Herr der Ringe hat es auch geschafft eine spannende Story zu hinterlegen (die auch durch Erzählungen und zwischen Szenen untermahtl wird) und auch die Welt sieht um einiges Lebendiger aus. Mein Acc läuft nun heute ab und habe auch kein Interesse meinen Acc weiter zu spielen. Was meint ihr? Ist euch der ständig gleiche ablauf von Kille dies und das, sammle das 3 Millionen mal um den Ruf zu erlangen auch zu wieder?  Die meisten Spielen doch auch nur noch wegen den Items keiner liest sich mehr in Ruhe die Q durch um zu lesen was dahinter steckt was man da quested. 

Es gibt auch ein haufen schöner MORPGS wie z.B Herr der Ringe Online, Age of Conanen (23.05 ist Release) oder gar das PVP Game bzw RvR Warhammer Online die viele neue Dinge mit sich bringen. Was haltet die Spieler so lange an dem Game wenn man alles kennt und Routine wird? 

Freue mich auf eure Anregungen

Gruß Ardenda


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (7. Mai 2008)

Immer das gleiche? Schon den End-Content clear?

Wenn nein... hast du ja was neues zutun.

mfg


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt alles das gleiche und ja habe ich.


----------



## Cressy (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich find es macht immer noch spaß!
Na klar irgendwann kennt man schon das meiste, obwohl man das bei wow nicht so sagen kann bei der anzahl an q und möglichkeiten die man hat
Naja und mit den neuem Addon kommen ja wieder neue sachen dazu und es kommt ja auch mal alle 3-4 monate ein großer patch wo neuer content drin ist...

Naja ich find ist ansichtssache


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Es wird aber auch kein Anreiz gegeben für die Low lvl Spieler. Nur der Endcontent wird erweitert. Frage mich wieso? Und selbst der Endcontent bringts nimmer viel wenn man durch Ruf Farmen (wie langweilig) oder Marken sammeln leichter an Items kommt die zum Teil gleichwertig sind. Ist ja schön der Endcontent aber die Casual Gamer bleiben auf der Strecke. Und Story ist ziemlich Verbraten. Sei mal Ehrlich liest du dir die Quests durch? Weisst du welche Geschichte hinter jeder Ini steckt? Warum es die und die Bosse dadrin gibt? Ich glaube nicht wie gesagt Story bleibt auf der Strecke in diesem Game was andere Spiele besser erzählen


----------



## Chillakitty (7. Mai 2008)

Hi^^
Ich spiele seit knapp einem Jahr.Also was mich so richtig nervt ist die Tatsache das viele Leute sich einfach für was besseres halten weil ihre Rüssi epic ist...Oftmals ist es auch so das auf Fragen gar nicht geantwortet wird weil jeder nur an sich denkt,und das bei WoW..Naja bestes beispiel Vorgesternie Allis machen SM platt(ca 40 Mann eine Gilde ) was tun die Hordler?!Nichts!Die stehen lieber in OG rum und stellen ihre ach so tolle Rüstung zur Schau mit der sie eh nicht Kämpfen...Auch gibt es immer mehr beschimpfungen was ich persönlich wirklich nervig finde.
Das mit dem Lvl kenn ich,ich bin 64 und habe keine Lust mehr zu questen(zumal viele qs Gruppen qs sind) und eine Gruppe zu finden ist echt schwer da wie gesagt viele nur in OG rumhocken...Naja soviel zum Thema von mir...
Die Kitty


----------



## EliteOrk (7. Mai 2008)

Naja, WoW ist ein Spiel und wenn es dir keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann spiel es nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HdRO scheint dir ja sehr zuzusagen; an deiner Stelle würd ich jetzt in den nächsten PC Laden rennen und es mir holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir macht WoW jedoch immernoch Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Poster über mir: Jo, ist echt schlimm...Als ich letztens mit meinem Schami mit einer etwas schlechter equipten Truppe in Kara war, hatten wir einen T6 Priester dabei..omg, hat der sich für was besseres gehalten; dauern Sachen ala "Noch ein wipe und ich bin weg...mein equip ist mir zu schade um euch hier zu ziehen". Wäre ich an diesem Tag der Raidleiter gewesen, hätte es von mir nen kick gegeben..
Ich mein ja mein Hexer hat auch relativ gutes equip und ich helf trotzdem noch in 5er nonhcs, wenn jemand aus der Gilde was daraus braucht und mecker nicht rum, wenn mal was auf Grund equiptechnischer Begebenheiten schief läuft...


----------



## Preform (7. Mai 2008)

WOW isn drecks-spiel...weil es an sich langweilig ist, man aber nicht davon loskommt -.-


----------



## Useyl (7. Mai 2008)

Ich kann dir im Moment leider nur Recht geben , ich spiele auch seit Release und irgendwie ist langsam die Luft raus ... Es ist irgendwo immer das gleiche , die Spannung ist verflogen , der Reiz momentan nicht sehr hoch. Im Vergleich zu früher sitze ich viel weniger am Rechner ... Mal schauen wie es weitergeht , spiele doch mit dem Gedanken mir etwas neues genauer anzusehen


Greetz


----------



## Cressy (7. Mai 2008)

Naja den questlog lese ich mir nicht durch da hast schon recht, aber mir gehts im endeffekt nur darum spaß zu haben mit anderen leute zu spielen.

Und das questen finde ich übrigens auch ziemlich langweilig aber naja es gehört halt dazu


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Wie gesagt alles das gleiche und ja habe ich.



hast du schon mti einer anderen fraktion gelevelt?? jedes gebiet durchgequestet???

und NEIN du kansnt den endcontent net clear haben ...

mfg


----------



## EliteOrk (7. Mai 2008)

Achja: Endcontent=Sunwell^^

Ich bezweifel, dass du den schon clear hast^^


----------



## Leerox (7. Mai 2008)

ich muss dir da voll recht geben spiele noch nicht so lange WoW und manchmal hab ich auch keine lust auf ini`s mit leuten die so gierig sind. Daher habe ich mir Guild Wars sowie Herr der Ringe Online aber mir kommt immerwieder  die Lust auf WoW also würde ich dir raten den Acc zu behalten und mal eine zeitlang was anderes zu spielen wie ich das mache


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (7. Mai 2008)

Du kannst den Endcontent nicht clear haben *lol*  Geistigen Dünnpfiff inc.

Wenn ihr alle WoW doch so langweilig und öde findet... warum spielt ihrs dan? Hört einfach auf und verschohnt und mit solchen Threads.

Is ja jede Woche das gleiche hier einer hört auf und muss es allen mitteilen^^

lg


----------



## alchilèes (7. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/features/2426/ich-hoere-auf

mehr gibt es auf deinen post nicht zu sagen, spiel was anderes und gut ist


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Mai 2008)

Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Du kannst den Endcontent nicht clear haben *lol*  Geistigen Dünnpfiff inc.
> 
> Wenn ihr alle WoW doch so langweilig und öde findet... warum spielt ihrs dan? Hört einfach auf und verschohnt und mit solchen Threads.
> 
> ...




/sign


geh ma im egoshooterbereich spielen da gibts kein vorankommen sondern nur der beste sein^^


----------



## Pymonte (7. Mai 2008)

joa, finds auch ätzend. Mache derzeit, wenn überhaupt, nur Dailys wegen Gold. Das geb ich dann wieder für den Raid aus. Außer an den Raidabenden ist WoW echt öde, daher spiel ich endlich wieder öfter Warhammer und andere Sachen. WoW war mal ne zeitlang echt genial, aber nun wirds echt stupide. Selbst raiden fetzt net, den bis auf Illidan is alles auf farm. ergo man läuft nur durch die Raidinstanz, macht immer wieder das gleiche und fragt sich in HdZ3 z.B.:boah,noch 2 Wellen, wie ätzend, kann net gleich der Boss kommen. Oder in BT: Erst Gurtogg? Omg dann ja noch Ewigkeiten bis man mal wieder Illidan tryen kann.

Derzeit gehe ich auch nur noch raiden weil ich Progress ini Sunwell machen  möchte und der Raid top, lustig und angenehm ist. Ansonsten hätt ich meinen  Acc vermutlich shcon seit nem 1/4 - 1/2 Jahr eingefroren.

Bei mir steht auch schon fest das ich zu WAR wechsle. Werd mir zwar noch WotLK anschauen, aber wenns mich nicht sofort mitreißt, dann wird wohl meine Geschichte von Erzmagier Pymonte als 'Lost in Outland' enden und sich irgendwo in den Tiefen von Karak Achtgipfel als Spalta Groffsnik fortsetzen.


----------



## Moriath (7. Mai 2008)

Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle WoW doch so langweilig und öde findet... warum spielt ihrs dan? Hört einfach auf und verschohnt und mit solchen Threads.



Genau, was soll man auf so einen thread antworten? Soll das hier ein Emo- und Heulthread werden in dem alle beteuern wie behindert WoW doch ist und es trotzdem spielen? Du hast keinen Spaß mehr? Dann hör auf oder geh nach sunnwell!


----------



## Amaly (7. Mai 2008)

Ich find WoW ist noch recht intersant...ich spiel es noch nicht wirklich lange....aber im egoshooter bereich sagst du dir nach ca. 1  "ach schon wieder die schei* cheater...." und denn machts auch kein fun....hab ich auch schon hinter mir

lg


----------



## fabdiem (7. Mai 2008)

da hör doch auf


----------



## Foertel (7. Mai 2008)

Heul in deiner Ecke und hör still und heimlich auf zu spielen.

Interessiert nicht


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Stimmt Sunwell hab ich noch nicht. Aber das liegt daran weil mir echt die Lust an dem Game vergeht da es im Prinzip das gleiche ist und mit dem Addon wird sich nicht viel ändern. Ich brauch neue Anreize und sei es nur ein Aufpusch für die Story weil die ist echt lame


----------



## Cressy (7. Mai 2008)

Naja wenn du echt ein Story spiel willst, solltest du das spiel wechseln...


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Ich sagte doch schon habe aufgehört und habe mal en 2 week Test Acc in Herr der Ringe danach werde ich mal in Age of Conan reinschnuppern.


----------



## Cressy (7. Mai 2008)

Na dann ist doch alles gut!
Thread Close Thema ist durch


----------



## ShaPhan (7. Mai 2008)

O Man Man Man,

wie sich immer alle über die Story aufregen.
Ist ja nur ne seichte ausrede dafür, daß man die letzten 2,5 Jahre warscheinlich 6 Tage die Woche je 7 Std gespielt hat.

Dann wundert es keinen das der Endcontent augelutscht ist.


----------



## Kritiker (7. Mai 2008)

Blizz konzentriert sich in meinen Augen zu sehr auf den Endcontent. Das Leveln geht inzwischen viel zu schnell, was allerdings auch verständlich ist, da der Content vor Level 70 so gut wie nie Zusatzmaterial bekommt, mal abgesehen von neuen Rassen inkl. Startgebiete und den Düstermarschen. Aber einige neue lowie Gebiete und Inis wären doch prima. Dann könnte man mit seinen Twinks mal was neues erleben und müßte nicht stupide und in Rekordtempo leveln.
Gerade das Leveln macht mir am meisten Spaß, denn ist der Maximallevel erst mal erreicht geht das Ruf- und Rohstoffgefarme los. 36 Urfeuer und Urschatten für das Netherschuppenset, die haben echt einen an der Waffel. Warum wird das Set nicht in einer langen und spannenden Questreihe vergeben auf die man Lust hätte. Nein, statt dessen lieber in den völlig überfarmten Gebieten Mobs umkloppen. 
Ich hoffe AoC und WAR machen das besser, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die beiden Spiele.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (7. Mai 2008)

es gibt ja die möglichkeit, dass du jetzt aufhörst, dein acc ablaufen lässt.. und dann was anderes wie eben zb herr der ringe online spielst, bis wrath of the lich king rauskommt. 

du wirst dann schon merken, ob dich das noch reizt. falls nicht, kannst du ja bei herr der ringe online bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hattua (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Was haltet die Spieler so lange an dem Game wenn man alles kennt und Routine wird?



Moin,

vlt. die anderen Spieler? Die Mobs/Quests sind programmiert. Die machen immer das Gleiche... Die Spieler dagegen sind jeden Tag "neu". Beweis: Lauf 10mal in eine Hauptstadt der Gegenfraktion, wenn Du von dortigen Spielern umgekloppt wirst, sind das üblicherweise immer Andere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich z.B. laufe gerne mal in niedrigstufigen Gegenden rum, kloppe mit auf Mobs wenn ein Spieler in Bedrängnis ist (egal ob Alli oder Horde), helfe bei Gruppenquests und gehe mal in Ecken wo ich noch nicht war. Es muss nicht immer Kara sein, um was neues Lilanes zu bekommen, damit sich WoW "gut anfühlt".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn WoW trotzdem keinen Spas mehr macht: Mach einfach Pause. Mach was anderes... Und ganz wichtig: mach was Dir grade Spass macht. Ob am PC oder sonstwo...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss

Hattua


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube ihr hängt alle a bisl? Wer sagt hier dass es ein Heul Thread sein sollte weil ich aufhöre? es geht hier um das Spiel an sich um Neuerungen andere MMORPG's die als Beispiel dienen. Des Weiteren vielleicht um die Spieler die (genauso wie ich) nur noch in OG oder SW rumstanden um einfach nur mit seinem Ackergaul rumgehüpft sind weil se nix mehr zu tun hatten. Hier geht es nicht um mich sondern um das Game. Meine ihr habt doch bestimmt auch andere Online Rollenspiele gezockt und könnt Berichten was die besser gemacht haben. WOW hat das Rollenspiel nicht neu Erfunden die haben nur ein gutes Marketing mit den Namen Blizzard dahinter


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (7. Mai 2008)

Naja ich hab schon 4 70er und beim leveln war es schon teils öde aber leveln is ja nur kleiner teil von WoW
oder zock dir nen ally hoch wen du hordler bist da kennste ja wahrscheinlich nich alles is mein tipp mach ich au grad


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Blizz konzentriert sich in meinen Augen zu sehr auf den Endcontent. Das Leveln geht inzwischen viel zu schnell, was allerdings auch verständlich ist, da der Content vor Level 70 so gut wie nie Zusatzmaterial bekommt, mal abgesehen von neuen Rassen inkl. Startgebiete und den Düstermarschen. Aber einige neue lowie Gebiete und Inis wären doch prima. Dann könnte man mit seinen Twinks mal was neues erleben und müßte nicht stupide und in Rekordtempo leveln.
Gerade das Leveln macht mir am meisten Spaß, denn ist der Maximallevel erst mal erreicht geht das Ruf- und Rohstoffgefarme los. 36 Urfeuer und Urschatten für das Netherschuppenset, die haben echt einen an der Waffel. Warum wird das Set nicht in einer langen und spannenden Questreihe vergeben auf die man Lust hätte. Nein, statt dessen lieber in den völlig überfarmten Gebieten Mobs umkloppen. 
Ich hoffe AoC und WAR machen das besser, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die beiden Spiele.


Leute auf Solche Post wie von Kritiker warte ich und nicht von solche Gehirrn Luschen wie Cressy mit ihren 16 Jahren ^^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr hängt alle a bisl? Wer sagt hier dass es ein Heul Thread sein sollte weil ich aufhöre? es geht hier um das Spiel an sich um Neuerungen andere MMORPG's die als Beispiel dienen. Des Weiteren vielleicht um die Spieler die (genauso wie ich) nur noch in OG oder SW rumstanden um einfach nur mit seinem Ackergaul rumgehüpft sind weil se nix mehr zu tun hatten. Hier geht es nicht um mich sondern um das Game. Meine ihr habt doch bestimmt auch andere Online Rollenspiele gezockt und könnt Berichten was die besser gemacht haben. WOW hat das Rollenspiel nicht neu Erfunden die haben nur ein gutes Marketing mit den Namen Blizzard dahinter



interessiert aber niemand was du machst oder nett da wir dich net kennen störst uns hier nur also nächstes mal mti jemandem anderem reden freundin eltern oder so


mfg


----------



## Thedynamike (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Wie gesagt alles das gleiche und ja habe ich.



Ich hab noch nichts vom Kil'Jaeden Firstkill gehört. Screenshot?


----------



## Lori. (7. Mai 2008)

Man kann nicht einfach mit WoW aufhören, man braucht eine Ersatzdroge - leider gibts auf lange Sicht keine halbwegs gute Konkurrenz zu WoW.

@Thedynamike
So einen Scheißhaufen wie dich, hab ich ja noch nirgens gesehen. PvE in WoW ist wohl der größte Dreck, den je ein Spiel eingeführt hat. Einmal BT/Hyjal clearen war ja noch ganz lustig - aber wenn man da 10 Monate reinrennt wirkt es etwas gezwungen.

Gutes MMO => Langzeit PvP und nicht alle 3 Monate ne neue Instance.


----------



## Thedynamike (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Stimmt Sunwell hab ich noch nicht. Aber das liegt daran weil mir echt die Lust an dem Game vergeht da es im Prinzip das gleiche ist und mit dem Addon wird sich nicht viel ändern. Ich brauch neue Anreize und sei es nur ein Aufpusch für die Story weil die ist echt lame



Jo, Tschüss. Mein Gott, was willst du erreichen? Mitleid von allen und ein "Bitte Bitte spiel weiter"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach mit WoW aufhören, man braucht eine Ersatzdroge - leider gibts auf lange Sicht keine halbwegs gute Konkurrenz zu WoW.



ne also man braucht da gar ncihts^^

zerstöre all deine wow sachen und dan wirst shcon net mehr spielen^^

mfg


----------



## Thedynamike (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> interessiert aber niemand was du machst oder nett da wir dich net kennen störst uns hier nur also nächstes mal mti jemandem anderem reden freundin eltern oder so
> mfg



Damit könnte man das ganze hier abschliessen. Schön gesagt.


----------



## Cressy (7. Mai 2008)

LOL!?!?!

Habe ich dich einmal geflamet?
Und nur weil er deiner meinung ist lobst du ihn in den Himmel?
Naja jedem das seine und 16 bin ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du sagst ja das soll kein whine-thread werden aber genau mit dieser aussage ich höre auf weil... und das du es alles auf die nase binden musst machst du damit einen whine-thread auf


----------



## Neitmaer (7. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/features/2426/ich-hoere-auf

das sagt wirklich alles^^


----------



## Thedynamike (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zerstöre all deine wow sachen und dan wirst shcon net mehr spielen^^



Naja, warum soll man das tun? Wenn man aufhören will und keine Lust mehr hat spielt man doch eh nicht mehr. Jedenfalls spiel ich kein Spiel, was mir keinen Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## iveo (7. Mai 2008)

hmmm... hört doch mal auf jegliche kritische Diskussion um WoW immer mit "dann lass es halt bleiben, wenns nicht gefällt..." ersticken zu wollen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bin bei WoW auch seit knapp 3 Jahren dabei und es bietet echt viele Möglichkeiten und spielt sich sehr ausgewogen. Gibt viele Betätigungsmöglichkeiten. Trotzdem isses klar, dass man nach der Zeit auch mal was andres möchte. Ein wenig Abwechslung.

Man ernährt sich ja auch nicht nur von einer einzelnen Sache, oder guckt jeden Abend den selben Film. Auch wenn WoW ein breites Spektrum bietet, sodass sich Leute teils mehrere Jahre nur damit beschäftigen (was echt eine herausragende Leistung von Blizzard ist), so braucht mMn jeder dann und wann mal ne Abwechslung.

Das Gefarme nervt allerdings - ja, doch es wird ja auch niemand gezwungen dazu bzw. wird niemandem ein Zeitdruck gemacht damit.

Ich freu mich auf AoC und War, nicht als WoW-Killer, sondern als gute Abwechslung, die vielleicht auch zur Alternative avancieren könnte.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

naja und niemant zwingt dich jeden tag wow zu spielen mach mal ne woche pause dan hast wieder lust^^

mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Mai 2008)

Sehen wir es doch einmal andersherum.

Welches Spiel schafft es schon einen 2 1/2 Jahre bei der Stange zu halten. 
Da darf es dann doch auch mal langweilig werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2008)

> Immer das gleiche? Schon den End-Content clear?
> 
> Wenn nein... hast du ja was neues zutun.





> Wie gesagt alles das gleiche und ja habe ich.



@ TE

Ach Du Du spielst bei SK Gaming?^^
Alles klar ...


----------



## Uncle T. Bone (7. Mai 2008)

@ TE

Wie weit bist du bei HDRO vorangekommen (welchen Level hast Du erreicht)?
Denn spätestens auf Level 50 ist es bei diesem Spiel auch so, dass man größtenteils damit beschäftigt ist bei den Fraktionen Ruf zu farmen, das Buch der Taten abzuarbeiten um an seinen Talenten zu pfeilen und die Buchquests abzuarbeiten!
Aus meiner Sicht, ich habe einen Barden auf Level 50, ist es vom Spielprinzip auch nicht anderes als WoW!
HDRO hat nur einfach die bessere Grafik (passendes PC-System vrausgesetzt) und spielt einfach in einem anderem Thema!

Ich persönlich bin zwischen beiden Spielen hin und her gerissen.
Zur Zeit habe ich wieder mehr Spaß an WoW!


----------



## Fabi_an (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich hatte, obwohl ich noch nicht ganz so lange spiele, auch schon
of keine Lust mehr, oder es war der Reiz weg.
Mir hat es immer "geholfen", wenn ich einfach 1-3 Monate eine Pause
eingelegt habe, mal überhaupt keine MMORPGs angeguckt habe.
Dann nach einiger Zeit hat mich dann wieder die Lust gepackt.
Bzw. die Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Fabi


----------



## Dan5ale (7. Mai 2008)

wenn du keinen bock mehr hast hör auf und fang AoC an, das hat Athmosphäre ...


----------



## Raheema (7. Mai 2008)

so also ich hab grad erst angefangen  und hab immer noch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



und  bald  kommt das add-on  ja raus  


dann  wird  ja wieder alles neu und  so  also musste  du may gucken


----------



## sevendays5 (7. Mai 2008)

machs wie ich. leg ne pause ein. kauf dir nen eis oder aoc. und wenn das neue addon draussen ist, zockste wieder.

bevor bc rauskamm, hatte ich auch nen halbes jahr pause.


----------



## Tanknix (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hast du schon mti einer anderen fraktion gelevelt?? jedes gebiet durchgequestet???
> 
> und NEIN du kansnt den endcontent net clear haben ...
> 
> mfg



Das mit der anderen Fraktion ist die beste idee überhaupt. Hatte auch kein bock mehr und hab aus Spass einen Ally angefangen und es macht wieder richtig fun, auch die anderen chars zu spielen bockt wieder.

Joa, wenn er Endcontent clear hat, ist es bestimmt n geiler Privater Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoSe1 (7. Mai 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> /sign
> geh ma im egoshooterbereich spielen da gibts kein vorankommen sondern nur der beste sein^^



ich habe CS/BF2 in der Esl Aktiv gespielt und sogar Eps und ich kann dir sagen um den skill zu bekommen und ein starkes team das erfolgreich mitspielen möchte auf die beine zustellen investierst du auf jedenfall mehr zeit wie 3 mal in der woche raiden und ab und an dailys zu machen.
meist ging das train 3 stunden aufwährst und das jedentag fast....... 
da ist schnell die luft draussen und wow dagegen die reinste entspannung


----------



## Shadowelve (7. Mai 2008)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber gibts solche Threads nicht 3 mal pro Monat?
Wenn einer keine Lust mehr auf WoW hat, gut aber warum machen alle ihren eigenen Thread auf? Mir persönlich machts noch spass, finde immer neue Wege mich zu motivieren. Wenn der TE es nicht schafft, dann hf und gl bei anderen MMORPGs.

Später kommen sie sowieso alle wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So long
Shad


----------



## grimmyl (7. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> WOW isn drecks-spiel...weil es an sich langweilig ist, man aber nicht davon loskommt -.-


Also ich bin grade daran meinen 4. 70 hochzuziehen .
Stimmt schon das vieles gleich ist und was mich am meisten stört ist wirklich das ich bezogene hier.
Wenn jetzt einer sagt dann änder es bei dir selbst, mache ich zum beispiel level ich. grade so in westfall als ich eine zufallsbegegnung mit einem anderen Hexer (Neuling in WoW) hatte und keine gruppe für die deathmines fanden, habe ich kurz entschlossen meinen 70er Pala ausgepackt und ihn durch die DM gezogen und ihn 4 16er Taschen geschenkt. Danach hab ich ihm das Verlies gezeigt. 

Und die Moral von der Geschicht... gehe auf andere Mitspieler zu und hilf ihnen und WoW macht wieder Spass.



P.s: Fördert die Gemeinschaft und es wird euch nie langweilig da es ja am schönsten ist mit anderen zu spielen.

P.s.s: Wenn ihr neue Charakter hochzieht, bleibt in euren Startgebieten und geht nicht in das startgebiet was ihr schon in und auswendig kennt.


----------



## Masterlock (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Blizz konzentriert sich in meinen Augen zu sehr auf den Endcontent. Das Leveln geht inzwischen viel zu schnell, was allerdings auch verständlich ist, da der Content vor Level 70 so gut wie nie Zusatzmaterial bekommt, mal abgesehen von neuen Rassen inkl. Startgebiete und den Düstermarschen. Aber einige neue lowie Gebiete und Inis wären doch prima. Dann könnte man mit seinen Twinks mal was neues erleben und müßte nicht stupide und in Rekordtempo leveln.
> Gerade das Leveln macht mir am meisten Spaß, denn ist der Maximallevel erst mal erreicht geht das Ruf- und Rohstoffgefarme los. 36 Urfeuer und Urschatten für das Netherschuppenset, die haben echt einen an der Waffel. Warum wird das Set nicht in einer langen und spannenden Questreihe vergeben auf die man Lust hätte. Nein, statt dessen lieber in den völlig überfarmten Gebieten Mobs umkloppen.
> Ich hoffe AoC und WAR machen das besser, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die beiden Spiele.
> Leute auf Solche Post wie von Kritiker warte ich und nicht von solche Gehirrn Luschen wie Cressy mit ihren 16 Jahren ^^


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Mai 2008)

iveo schrieb:


> hmmm... hört doch mal auf jegliche kritische Diskussion um WoW immer mit "dann lass es halt bleiben, wenns nicht gefällt..." ersticken zu wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von welcher Diksussion redest du? Wenn sich jemand ausheult dass das Spiel nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war, und dass es ihm keinen Spaß mehr macht, und dass ihm andere Spiele viel mehr Spaß machen kann man eigentlich wirklich nur 3 Sachen antworten

1.) Wieso erzählst du mir das ?
2.) Wenn es dir keinen Spaß mehr macht, hör auf und mach etwas was dir Spaß macht !
3.) Wenn es dir keinen Spaß mehr macht, du aber auch nicht aufhören kannst obwohl du's willst, geh zur Suchtberatung

Der schon öfters verlinkte Text vom Nörgel Orc ist eigentlich ganz passend auf dieses Thema hier. Wers nicht kennt sollte es ruhig mal anschauen.

Ich versteh bis heute nicht was der TE eigentlich von der Community hören wollte. Sollten wir dir beipflichten dass wir keine Questtexte lesen und deshalb WoW an Content verloren hat? Dass uns das raiden keinen Spaß macht. Dass wir jetzt da du beschlossen hast aufzuhören aufwachen und auch aufhören?


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube, dem TE gehts bei seiner Kritik eher um den PvE-Teil. Das PvP-Freunde auch nach 3 Jahren noch ihren Spaß haben kann ich mir vorstellen, die können ja jeden Tag wen anders umkloppen, aber der PvE-Bereich kommt irgendwann schon zu kurz.

Ich bin auch endlich mit meinem ersten auf 70 und hab die Scherbenwelt bis auf wenige Gruppen- / Instanz-Quests jetzt durch und ich frag mich auch so langsam, was es da (bis WotL irgendwann kommt) für mich noch zu erreichen gibt. (NEIN, das beste imba-T"irgendwas"-Set muß ich nicht haben zum überleben, also such ich auch nicht wochenlang nach irgendeinem Teil!)

Die Dailys sind ja schön und gut um an schnelles Geld zu kommen, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, eine Herausforderung oder wirklich spannend und interessant sind die nicht weil die meisten in wenigen Minuten zu schaffen sind... und das erwartet einen dann jeden Tag *gääähn*  Für PvE-70er sind die Dailys keine wirklich gute Überbrückung bis es irgendwann mal weitergeht. Ich quäl mich da auch eher jeden Tag durch um mir wenigstens noch den schnellen Flieger zu erspielen, und wenn ich irgendwann die Kohle dafür zusammen hab werd ich Dailys und das nervige Rumgefarme sicher nicht mehr sehen können.
Dann werd ich auf meinem Schnellen Flieger sitzen, irgendwo rumschweben und mich fragen: "Und nu?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr hängt alle a bisl? Wer sagt hier dass es ein Heul Thread sein sollte weil ich aufhöre? es geht hier um das Spiel an sich um Neuerungen andere MMORPG's die als Beispiel dienen. Des Weiteren vielleicht um die Spieler die (genauso wie ich) nur noch in OG oder SW rumstanden um einfach nur mit seinem Ackergaul rumgehüpft sind weil se nix mehr zu tun hatten. Hier geht es nicht um mich sondern um das Game. Meine ihr habt doch bestimmt auch andere Online Rollenspiele gezockt und könnt Berichten was die besser gemacht haben. WOW hat das Rollenspiel nicht neu Erfunden die haben nur ein gutes Marketing mit den Namen Blizzard dahinter



kann es sein das du deine subjektive meinung zu dem spiel als das nonplusultra ansiehst?
nur weil dir das spiel langweilig geworden ist heisst das noch lange nicht das jeder andere genauso empfindet.
jedes spiel ist anders und doch gleich, du wirst feststellen das es im endcontent immer das gleiche ist, egal ob du wow oder ein anderes spiel zockst.
ich selbst habe den spielspass an wow noch nicht verloren, aber auch dies ist nur mein eigenes subjektives 
empfinden, deshalb mache ich noch lange keinen thread auf und sage supi alle lieben wow das beste spiel seid pacman.


----------



## Knowing (7. Mai 2008)

Ich weis net wie lange ich D2 D2/LOD, CS von 1.irgendwas bis Source gespielt habe oder wie viele Stunden ich ich mit Railroad Tycoon, Might and Magic, Civilization, Colonization und anderen Games verbacht habe. Aber gerade D2 war wirklich über Jahre und ich denke zig tausende Baal- und Mephiruns "aktuell"und es hat immer noch Spass gemacht.

WOW spiele ich erst seit Juli 2007, habe auch erst einen 70er und Endcontent wird sich bis WOLK nicht mehr ausgehen, aber mir machts Spass und ich entdecke ständig neue Facetten des Spiel, Gegenden, Fertigkeiten und Möglichkeiten. Vielleict ist es ein Problem das man hin und wieder malpausieren sollte um schätzen zu können was hier wirklich geboten wird. Und das Gejammere wegen Farmen usw. nervt sowieso, wie ist es mit Rennspielen, ständig die gleiche Strecke oder Echtzeitstrategiespiele, auch hier ist es ständig das gleiche, oder Tetris?? Da ist doch die Abwechslung in WOW unendlich.

Es ist ein tolles Spiel egal was gejammert wird und wer nimmer will soll aufhören und nicht rumjammern.


----------



## Apex (7. Mai 2008)

ich weiss was du meinst, ich habe auch alle non 25/40iger qs in bc UND der alten welt fertig (naja paar drop q fehlen evtl noch^^) bin grad dabei die alten fraktionen (holzschlundfeste und co) voll zu machen, aber letztendlichs chlag ich nur die zeit platt und warte auf des addon... und ganz ehrlich fällt dieses auch wieder so "erbärmlich" aus wede ich des game wechseln...
blizzard hat mit bc einfach zuviel verändert was meiner meinung nach dem spiel sehr geschadet hat...


----------



## traix (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich Spiele schon seid 2,5 Jahren WOW und habe auch in der Zeit vieles mitgemacht
> 
> ...


hi-ich finde du hast völlig recht-
ich zocke wow nun auch schon 2 jahre und ich muss sagen das ich teilweise echt die schnauze voll habe-
es dreht sich immer nur um das eine-bring dies von A nach B, töte 20 davon und sammle 40 davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es is im grunde immer daselbe rumgelutsche-
klar macht wow auch Bock-aber teilweise kotz es echt an.
wo is die abwechslung??
im grunde unterscheiden sich ja nichtmal die Quests von Allianz und Horde-
ich denke das ich Conan und War austesten werde-was ich darüber geslesen habe muss wow echt angst haben-
o.k es kommt bald wieder ein Addon-aber es wird sich bei wow niemals etwas ändern-
es ist ein sau gutes spiel zugegeben-aber die blizzard leute finde ich trampeln auf der stelle
man sollte man das spiel aufregender und abwechslungsreicher gestallten
das von mir
gruss


----------



## celticfrost (7. Mai 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich bin auch endlich mit meinem ersten auf 70 und hab die Scherbenwelt bis auf wenige Gruppen- / Instanz-Quests jetzt durch ....



Da du ja "endlich" 70 geworden, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du den Raid-Content noch nicht durch 
hast, oder?

Ich sage jetzt nicht, dass es bei Dir so ist, aber wenn man WOW nur mit Gold-, Item- und Ruffarmen in Verbindung bringt, ist es klar, dass einem dann der Spass vergeht. *Das wird einem in jedem Game passieren*.

Für mich ist beispielsweise das Raiden Spass, mit Leuten erstens in nett gemachten Instanzen unterwegs zu sein und zweitens die Bosstaktiken auszuprobieren und so gemeinsam Ziele zu erreichen.

Dass es vielen nur um Items, Items und nochmal Items geht und 50% der Zocker eine Gier an den Tag legen, die ungesund ist, ist nicht die Schuld von Blizzard. Das Problem ist die Einstellung der Menschen und Ihre Gier nach dem "Ich-Bin-besser-als-Du".

Wieso sonst Multiboxen viele und spielen synchron 5 oder mehr Chars? Meiner Meinung nach, sind die Beweggründe für ein solches Spielverhalten krank und höchst fragwürdig.

Es ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem, Geltungsdrang, Neid, etc. machen für viele das Game zu einer Insel der Bestätigung und wenn sich das dann nicht so schnell einstellt wie erhofft, ist dann die Droprate schuld, die zu schwierigen Bosse, das öde Gamedesign etc etc...

In unserem Raid, gehen wir bald mal BT und ich freue mich drauf, weil ich auf die Bosse gespannt bin und die mir/uns gestellten Herausforderungen Spass bringen.

Wenn man WOW als Item-, Gold- und Ruffarm-Applikation sieht, sollte man sich eh vor Erreichen des Endcontents fragen, ob man nicht lieber was anderes zocken sollte.

Mit der "falschen" Einstellung wird JEDES Spiel langweilig oder man findet es öde...

Und was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, *wenn euch das Game nicht mehr gefällt: Deinstallieren, neues drauf, fertig.* Was wollt ihr mit solche Posts erreichen? Dass euch jemand einen Grund nennt DOCH weiter WOW zu zocken? Macht ihr jedesmal irgendwo eine Geschichte draus, wenn euch ein Produkt nicht mehr gefällt?

Lustig ist immer zu sehen, wie viele (und da kenne ich einige) endlos über das Spiel jammern und lästern...ja, auch mel eine Zeit weg sind...aber dann frisch und fröhlich plötzlich wieder on sind...und wieder anfangen genau denselben "Scheiss" durchzuziehen, den sie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit so sehr gestört hat...

Cheers


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Mai 2008)

einfach mal den focus auf gruppenspiel legen, aber ne müssen ja items sein...

mir machts noch spass (seit beta) mit freunden insten rocken macht einfach spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Mai 2008)

Ihr glaubt aber nicht, daß hdro (zu ersetzen durch jegliches andere MMORPG) nach 2 Jahren noch irgendwie spannender ist als WoW, oder? So ist es halt mit Spielen, irgendwann ist mal die Luft raus und dann holt man sich was Neues oder genoßt mal das wahre Leben da draußen. Manchmal zieht es einen zurück zu dem Spiel, manchmal nicht, dann ist es eben so. Es soll sogar helfen ein Spiel nicht jeden Tag zu spielen sondern nur 2 Mal pro Woche. Wegen einer so banalen Sache immer wieder Threads zu eröffnenfinde ich sehr fragwürdig.... willst du die Spieler denen es noch Spaß macht davon überzeugen wie blöd das Spiel ist? Dann viel Spaß... einen anderen Sinn sehe ich hier drin nicht.


----------



## elwudl (7. Mai 2008)

also ich für meinen teil muss sagen es liegt auch viel dran, ob man im game (in der gilde) auch rl friends hat. 

n großteil von unserer gilde macht auch in der freizeit/am WE viel mitnander, da is es dann beim raiden im ts auch lustiger und auch so hilft man den twinks oder anderen leuten aus der gilde und so lieber.

es haben auch einige leute (mich eingeschlossen) wow anfangs des jahres aufgehört...ich zB hab hdro angetestet und es hat mir gar ned getaugt, hellgate angetestet (is jetzt ned des selbe genre wie wow unbedingt) und nach 3 tagen wurds eingemottet sozusagen...ging anderen auch so von meinen kumpels. resultat: seit februar/märz zocken quasi fast alle wieder, auch welche die schon vor bc wieder aufgehört haben, wir haben einen mords fetz im gildenchat/ts und da is es auch ned ma langweilig wenn man mal ne halbe stunde rumsteht und nur chattet/labert.

außerdem geht so das erschließen von contents wesentlich schneller...

dass WOW auf dauer wenn mans mehr oder minder alleine zockt langweilig wird, kann ich mir dagegen schon vorstellen. das dürfte sich aber auf jedes spiel beziehen.

und von dem her dass der content langweilig is und es sich alles nur ums itemgefarme und sonst was dreht...hm, überlegt mal, würdet ihr alle 2 monate 30-40 euro für n neues addon von blizz rauspumpen, dass dann evtl noch total verbuggt ist? also ich hätt 1. ned dass geld dafür und 2. wüsst ich ja dann gar nicht mehr wohin in WOW, weil ich möcht schon mehr oder minder alles sehen und soviel zeit hätt ich dann ja gar nicht.

und nochmal zu dem thema andere spiele: DAoC und WAR würde ich erstma abwarten, habe schon die ersten stimmen gehört die das ganze ned mal sooo überragend finden.

ich trau mich fast wetten, dass beide spiele den erfolg von wow ned annähernd erreichen, weder auf kurze und schon gleich nicht auf lange sicht.

so mein senf, so kann  man sich freistunden an der fh auch vertreiben indem man sinnfreie posts verfasst xD


----------



## Asesino (7. Mai 2008)

Also, tut mir leid wenn das schon einer geschrieben hat, aber ich hab nicht die ganzen beiträge gelesen, is ja noch früh am morgen. 

Ich hab schon die Age of Conan Pre Order neben mir liegen und der Account ist auch schon eingerichtet. Mich langweilt WoW mittlerweile einfach nur noch, wenn man den High End Kontent spielen will is man den ganzen tag dabei die Dailys zu machen um Gold für die Reppkosten und die Tränke,etc. zu farmen. Ich hatte da nach 3 monaten keinen bock mehr drauf und auch keine Zeit, bzw. wollte meine zeit da nicht für opfern. im moment bin ich noch in einer etwas kleineren gilde und gehe ab und zu mal mit raiden. 

Und ich denke das sich mit dem neuen Addon GAR NICHTS ändern wird. okay, paar kleine neuigkeiten, wie z.b der todesritter, und ne neue umgebung, aber sonst nichts. oder meint ihr etwa Blizz ändert an ihrer Grundstruktur plötzlich was, das haben die die letzten 3 jahre nicht gemacht und werden es auch wahrscheinlich erst machen wenn jede menge spieler mit WoW aufhören. Ganz zu schweigen von Versprechungen welche von Blizz eh nicht eingehalten werden. Da fällt mir nämlich das Housing ein, ich kann mich drann errrinnern, dass das schon bei release von WoW drin sein sollte, dann sollte es nachgepatcht werden. UND? jetzt haben wir 3 jahre später und ich glaube nicht das das auf einmal bei wotlk dabei sein wird. 

Achja, und ich wünsch euch dann bei wotlk viel spaß dabei täglich 100 tägliche quests zu machen.

Asesino


----------



## Abeille (7. Mai 2008)

Traurig!

Klar gab es solche Threads schon zig-mal. Ja und? Muss deshalb dann gleich ein solch aggressives Aufeinandergehacke stattfinden. Aber genau das zeigt mir, wie es mitlerweile auch innerhalb des Spiels zugeht - rücksichtslos, egoistisch und großmaulig.

Und ich muss dem TE teils wirklich zustimmen. Was ist es wirklich, was uns bei dem Spiel hält? Ist es wirklich noch so interessant wie es war? Hält uns der "High-End-Content" den eh kaum welche sehen werden? Ist das Gefarme, Rufpushen und dann ein etwas besseres Teil zu bekommen echt soo interessant? Sind die hochgelobten Daylies noch Spiel oder eher eine Art von Ingam-Arbeit bzw Beschäftigungstherapie? 

Und jetzt bitte nicht gleich raushauen "dann hör doch auf" - nachdenken kann man auch als Wow-ler mal.

Mich hält in dem Spiel eigentlich nicht wirklich das Spiel sondern das Zusammenspiel mit anderen v.a. der Gilde und zum Teil auch RL Freunden. Ohne diese wäre das Spiel wirklich "ausgelutscht" und wahrscheinlich würde ich wirklich aufhören. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass außerhalb der Gilde die Community immer schlimmer wird. Wurde vor BC viel weniger auf Equip geachtet, mehr geholfen und m.e. auch fröhlicher gespielt - bestimmt heute Kiddie-Gelaber bzw. Gemotze und Großkotztum das Spiel.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## BANDiC00T (7. Mai 2008)

Naja, nach 2 ein halb Jahren ist das eigentlich, denke ich, auch normal, dass einem ein Spiel einfach keinen Spass mehr macht. Ich spiele WOW jetzt seit einem Monat und habe einen Jäger (BM) auf Lvl 40 und eine Hexenmeisterin (D) auf Lvl 18... je nach Lust und Laune spiele ich mal da und mal da.

Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich in einem Jahr immernoch regelmäßig WOW spielen werde. Das Spiel, das ich bisher am längsten gezockt habe, war Baldur´s Gate II + Throne of Bhaal. Und das waren ca. 4 Monate.

Mei, nix hält ewig... aber es kommt immer auch irgendwas neues nach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> Da du ja "endlich" 70 geworden, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du den Raid-Content noch nicht durch hast, oder?


Ich bin schon etwas länger 70, aber ich hab es nach über 2 Jahren ENDLICH zum ersten 70er geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast recht, daß ich den ein oder andern Raid noch nicht habe, genauso wie die high-end-instanzen. Auf Rexxar ist das Gruppenspiel bzw. die Suche danach (und allgemeine Hilfe im 70er Bereich) eine ziemliche Qual. Biste nicht epic genug wirste gern mal wieder aus der Gruppe gekickt... oder man sucht Leute für Gruppenquests, sieht wie da drüben zwei rumrennen und scheinbar an genau DIESER Quest arbeiten, man whispers sie an und frag, ob man das nicht zusammen machen kann und ohne Antwort ziehen die beiden weiter und ignorieren diese Niete, die wegen Hilfe nachgefragt hat (z.Zt im Nethersturm üblich).

Ich kann mich aber damit abfinden, daß ich die ein oder andere Instanz vielleicht nie machen werde, aber selbst wenn ich da mal mitdürfte, das würd mir auch nicht über die nächsten Monate helfen bis WoW wirklich weiter geht.


----------



## Ceonric (7. Mai 2008)

Ich  kann dich verstehe. Ich spiel das WOW seit Beginn (wie viele andere auch) und habe bereits 3 Siebziger, am vierten Arbeite ich gerade. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Leuten, spiele ich meine 3 Siebziger auch jeden Tag und weiss daher auch mit jedem umzugehen und 2 70er sind jetzt auch fast schon komplett Episch ausgerüstet. Raiden tue ich aus Zeitmangel nicht, denn ich bin vom Job her verpflichtet jederzeit ausschalten zu können. 

Wie auch bei dir, kenne ich alles bis auf den Highendcontent, aber auf den hab ich auch gar keinen Bock mehr. PVP ist einfach nur noch langweilig und nervig geworden, denn zu viele AFKler vermiesen jedes BG. 

Für was soll ich farmen? Für Gold? Bin Juwelier und Bergbau und hab 20k Gold auf der Seite, wo ich jetzt schon nicht weiss, wo ich damit hin soll. 

Ich twinke mir halt die Tage um die Ohren und warten auf das Addon, damit ich mein Main und meine Twinks hochleveln kann und endlich mal neuen Content sehe, den ich mit meinen Kollegen geniessen kann. 

Bis dahin wird AOC gezockt und Warhammer, denn ich rechne nicht vor Weihnachten mit dem Addon. 

Grüesli


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (7. Mai 2008)

Natürlich ist es ausgelutscht wie ein Drei-Tage-Kaugummi. Mich hält hier auch nur noch die Spielgemeinschaft. Na und den "Endgamecontent" (was für ein unglaublich affektiertes Wort) von Sunwell kannn sich Blizzard eigentlich schön gleichmäßig in die Haare schmieren. 80% des Spiels laufen so ab wie der Threadersteller es beschrieben hat. Ruf farmen bei Fraktion XYZ um sich Rechtzeitig irgendeine Verbesserung zu sichern und fröhliches farmen um überhaupt am Raiden teilnehmen zu können. Und woraus besteht der "Content" dann ?. In Phase eins müssen alle Spieler sich umdrehem und Wusa sagen bis der Tank genug Aggro aufgebaut hat , Phase 2 dann Overheal auf Tank und die Adds mit einem beschworenen Keksportal beschwichtigen bis sie verschwinden. Dannach stellen sich alle Heiler ins Katzenklo des Oberdämonenbosshaustiers , während die Melee DDler im Ringelreihen um den gespownten Marshmellowmann tanzen. wenn diese Phase vorbei ist nur noch Full Dps auf den Boss fahren und beim Rückweg vom Geistheiler nochmals die Feinheiten abstimmen. Und so weiter bis man die Inze clear oder auf farm hat dann die nächste Inni nach dem gleichem schnöden Schema abdackeln. Ich kann Dich gut verstehen Ardenda und sobald was nettes auf dem Markt ist schreib ich ein Ticket und beleidige den nächstbesten GM mal so richtig durch bis zur Sperre


----------



## Rolandos (7. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, das viele Spieler erst nach Jahren feststellen, das WOW ein Spiel ist, welches nichts taugt.  Da habe ich schon nach einem Monat festgestellt. Ich spiele es nur noch, weil im Moment nichts besseres auf dem Markt ist. Und wie schon öfter gesagt wurde, es besser ist, als die Werbeberieselung der privaten Fernsehsender. Die öffendlichen bringen auch fast nur Müll.


----------



## celticfrost (7. Mai 2008)

ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klar, wenns schwierig ist gruppen/raids zu finden, ist es blöd, kann ich verstehen. ist aber wiederum halt ein soziales, menschliches problem und nicht der "fehler" des games. solche probleme kannst du auch in anderen spielen haben, in denen es auf gruppenbildungen ankommt.

desweiteren denke ich mal, dass du - solltest du die richtig "schönen" raidinstanzen anfangen - die nächsten monate beschäftigt sein wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und abgesehen davon, sagt ja niemand dass man mal eine wowfreie zeit zwischenschalten kann, um dann frisch auf den neuen content zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celticfrost (7. Mai 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, das viele Spieler erst nach Jahren feststellen, das WOW ein Spiel ist, welches nichts taugt.  Da habe ich schon nach einem Monat festgestellt. Ich spiele es nur noch, weil im Moment nichts besseres auf dem Markt ist. Und wie schon öfter gesagt wurde, es besser ist, als die Werbeberieselung der privaten Fernsehsender. Die öffendlichen bringen auch fast nur Müll.



soso, du spielst also ein spiel das nichts taugt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...weil nichts besseres auf dem markt ist???

wieso spielst du denn überhaupt sag mal??? 

ich liebe leute die sich über dinge aufregen und es dann aber trotzdem nicht lassen können. du guckst sicher britt, big brother und all den kram, regst dich aber drüber auf dass nichts gscheites im fernsehen kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celticfrost (7. Mai 2008)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/features/2426/ich-hoere-auf
> 
> das sagt wirklich alles^^



/doppelsign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullweit (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich selber spiele noch nicht wirklich lange WoW und habe auch erst einen lvl 39 Mage. 

Ich denke das wie schon einige vor mir gesagt haben das Spiel nach über 2 Jahren nicht wirklich mehr Spaß macht, wenn man alleien umher zieht oder sich nur auf Equip und so bezieht. 

Man darf allerdings nicht vergessen, dass es sich bei WoW um ein MMORPG handelt und solche Spiele - egal ob WoW, DAoC, HdRO usw. - auf Teamplay und Gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist, was auch der Grund dafür ist das man nicht solo raiden gehen kann. 

Also ich habe Spaß daran in einer Gilde zu sein wo im TS und im Gildenchat ein wenig los ist damit man sich mit den Leuten auch mal gepflegt unterhalten kann und nicht von einer ini zur anderen rennt.


----------



## van der zeusen (7. Mai 2008)

auch was sagen mag:

1) Jeder, der der Meinung ist, dass ist ein "ich bin so arm" thread, braucht ihn a) nicht lesen und b) nicht kommentieren. Einfach nicht beachten. Oder lebt ihr nach der umgekehrten Vogel-Strauss Politik?

2) Einige dieser selbstherrlichen und beleidigenden Kommentare sind echt zum kotzen. Und vorallem das stupide wiederholen von schon geschriebenen. zb "Endcontent kann net durch sein - ah erwischt".

3) Lieber TE bzw Liebe TE.
Viel spass bei HdRO und/oder Conan. Ich hoffe, du hast dort genaus so viel Spass, wie Du sie in den besten WoW-Zeiten hattest.
Ja, WoW ist ausgelutscht und es kommt nichts neues hinzu bzw im geringen Maßen. Selbst "neuer" Content sind nur Wiederholungen von Vorhandenen oder tw recht einfaltslos (zB neue Instanz TdM - praktisch ein und dersslebe Trash und Bosse nur Kopien aus Raids).
Vielleicht fragst Du Dich, und warum hörst Du net auf? Weil ich eben viele "Online" Freunde habe, und das gemeinsame Spielen und Gelache eben doch noch Spass macht.


----------



## celticfrost (7. Mai 2008)

Sporlingsschmaus schrieb:


> ....
> und sobald was nettes auf dem Markt ist schreib ich ein Ticket und beleidige den nächstbesten GM mal so richtig durch bis zur Sperre



sehr intelligent wirklich...zuviel aggro aufgebaut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  pech beim loot gehabt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach nicht mehr einoggen, reicht völlig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakarott85 (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Leute auf Solche Post wie von Kritiker warte ich und nicht von solche Gehirrn Luschen wie Cressy mit ihren 16 Jahren ^^


Dann sach nicht das du Meinungen hören willst, sondern stell gleich klar das du nur Lesen willst das alle Welt WoW hasst, War und AoC der Tot von Blizzard sein werden (genau wie HdRO und Vanguard *rofl*) und du der überflieger bist, weil dir nach Monatelangem OG-Posing in deinen Endgameepics aufgefallen ist das es dir garkeinen Spaß macht als Spasst bezeichnet zu werden nur weil du dich für was besseres hälst!

Achja, wenn ein Spiel den Tot für WoW bedeutet, dann ist ews Stargate Universe ;-)


----------



## Scretch (7. Mai 2008)

wie die kleinen kinder, scheiße junge dann geh vor die Tür und genieß mal dein leben anstatt rumzugimpen und zu heulen wie dich ein SPIEL langweilt, besorg dir freunde und merk mal was leben ist, anstatt deine Jahre in WoW zu verschwenden. Gehst auch ned in Aldi und sagst das heute keine lust auf den Käse hast oder ? lächerlich solche Themen.

amen


----------



## Post ? Mord ? theme (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Es ist ja nunmal so das WoW schon fast zu einem sehr Unfreundlichen Spiel gehört da die meissten wie gesagt rumstehen und einfach Ihre ach so tolle Rüssi zeigen! Fragen werden oft mals einfach mit dem Satz "Du Noob" beendet und nicht erklärt. Dadurch macht auch Questen kein Spaß mehr wenn man einen Frag "Weisst du wo der Mob steht?" und nur eine Antwort kommt: "Habe zu tun" und dabei steht der nur rum! Ich weiß ja nicht ich spiel zwar noch nicht lange aber die meisste Zeit ist man wohl auf sich alleine Gestellt! Aber wozu gibt es eigentlich Party´s fürs Questen? Es wird wohl echt selten genutzt oder? 
MFG
Post


----------



## van der zeusen (7. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> Dass es vielen nur um Items, Items und nochmal Items geht und 50% der Zocker eine Gier an den Tag legen, die ungesund ist, ist nicht die Schuld von Blizzard. Das Problem ist die Einstellung der Menschen und Ihre Gier nach dem "Ich-Bin-besser-als-Du".




so noch was von mir:

Lieber Celticfrost!

Prinzipiel finde ich deinen Beitrag sehr gut und möchte ihn eigentlich auch net kritisieren, aber meiner Meinung ist eben auch die Schuld von Blizzard.
Warum?
Glaubst Du ernsthaft, die Macher und Entwickler von Blizzard sind dumm bzw haben null Erfahrungswerte mit dem Spiel?

Die wissen das alles ganz genau, und weil es für sie so funktioniert, ermöglichen sie eine Art "Plattform der Gier".

Warum sonst kommt man so leicht an Epics ran, können Spieler, für die Karazhan noch Herausforderung sind, trotzdem mit dem einen oder anderen Gear auf T5/T6 Nieveau herum laufen?

Natürlich soll das jetzt net ein Freispruch für die von dir kritisierte Art zu Spielen sein.


----------



## Bulldoz (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Es wird aber auch kein Anreiz gegeben für die Low lvl Spieler. Nur der Endcontent wird erweitert. Frage mich wieso? Und selbst der Endcontent bringts nimmer viel wenn man durch Ruf Farmen (wie langweilig) oder Marken sammeln leichter an Items kommt die zum Teil gleichwertig sind. Ist ja schön der Endcontent aber die Casual Gamer bleiben auf der Strecke. Und Story ist ziemlich Verbraten. Sei mal Ehrlich liest du dir die Quests durch? Weisst du welche Geschichte hinter jeder Ini steckt? Warum es die und die Bosse dadrin gibt? Ich glaube nicht wie gesagt Story bleibt auf der Strecke in diesem Game was andere Spiele besser erzählen



Aja...kein Anreiz für low lvl'ler? Erweiterung von Marschen von Dustwallow, Erhöhung der EP für abgeschlossene Quests im LvLbereich 30-60!!?! (kA obs jetzt so war), "PvP Twinks"...gibt genug Sachen für Low lvl'ler. Casual Gamer bleiben auf der Strecke? LOL!!!! Ich erwähne jetzt nur mal Arena/Markenhändler auf Quel Danas/ Abschaffen der Preq's für Kara etc...mittlerweile bleiben die PvE Spieler (raids und so) mehr auf der Strecke als die Casual Gamer. Und wegen dem Storytechnischen...nicht jede Ini hat eine Geschichte, aber die Inis die eine haben, kennt man meistens wie zB HDZ1. Schonmal WC3 gespielt? Pre BC gespielt? Die Story bleibt nicht auf der Strecke finde ich. Das einzige was zu bemängeln wäre ist, dass jeder große Character irgendwie für irgendwas verschleudert wird (illidan, archimonde etc).

Also nach meinem Beurteilungvermögen, hast DU keine Ahnung von den Sachen die oben aufführst.


----------



## Xinda (7. Mai 2008)

hm, ich hab nicht alle beiträge gelesen, aber es nervt ö.Ö

jo, stimmt, wenn ihr wow so scheiße findet lasst es und gut ist.
ansonsten:

hat einer von euch ALLE ecken von wow erkundet?
hat einer von euch JEDE quest gemacht?
.
.
.


erwartet ihr das das spiel euch neue möglichkeiten gibt oder versucht ihr mal neue möglichkeiten im spiel zu suchen?

ich bin auf einem rp-pve server, war mal auf einem rp-pvp.

mal versucht in der gilde oder mit freunden ein rp spiel zu machen?

mal versucht ein event mit anderen auf die beine zustellen?

mal versucht selber aufgaben zu erstellen?

.

.

ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen. 
aber versucht es doch mal selber eure fantasie spielen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zhorin (7. Mai 2008)

ganz so Unrecht hat der TE net ... ich selbst spiele bzw spielte WoW fast von Beginn an und kommen mitlerweile auf 5 70er ( mit 2 auch im BT unterwegs ) und dieverse andere im Bereich von 60+ und es ist irgendwie nimmer dasselbe ... klar ein neuer Char ein neues Glück aber auch da ists immer Schema F ... werde 70 - Queste - farme Kara und Marken usw. ... 
Quests und deren Story interessieren schon nimmer - viel zu abgedreht ist der ganze Mist in der Scherbenwelt ... ( wehmütig an Ony MC BWL und Naxx zurückdenk ) ... gabs früher noch wirklich viele Quests für die ganzen 60er Inis wo man dann auch mehrmals rein muss ... sammelt man jetzt einfach vorher alle Quests ein rennt einmal durch und das wars dann auch ... 70% der 5er Instanzen sieht man auch nur noch weil einen da mal ne Daily hin verschlägt ...
Viele sagen immer WoW wäre soviel besser als irgendein AsiaGrinder aber seids doch mal ehrlich ... Quests und Storys sind nur noch rudimentär vorhanden und gerade im Endgame vollkommen unbedeutend ... sobald man 70 ist beginnt das Grinden ... pushe Ruf bei Fraktion X ... farme x-tausend Urxxx um dir was zu craften ... mache brav deine Dailys damit du irgendwann 20k Gold hast ... und dank Sunwell farme brav deine Marken ... 
Bis auf das Markenfarmen geht alles ganz easy auch allein - und das Markenfarmen ... naja ... an einen abend Kara und ZA und das sind schon knapp 40 Marken - der Rest fällt in den 25ern nebenher ab mitlerweile ... so schafft man mitlerweile mehr als 60 Marken an 3-4 Abenden pro Woche ... Herausforderung = 0 ... nur stumpfes abfarmen und grinden ...

Zurück zum TE ... versuch mal die andere Fraktion zu spielen ... im Bereich bis 60 wirste da noch Unterschiede feststellen können aber danach ist alles nur noch der BC Einheitsbrei ... um das Feeling als Hordler mal zu erleben wenn du Ally spielst kannste dir auch ein Addon runterladen was deinen Draenei in nen Untoten verwandelt ( nur für dich dann aber sichtbar ) - kommt vom Spielgefühl und dem Unterschied in etwa aufs gleiche hinaus ...

Tja warum spielt man dann noch eigentlich WoW wenn es eigentlich eh nur noch langweilt ... es sind die Leute die man über die Jahre kennengelernt hat und mit denen man sich im TS unterhält - net mehr und net weniger ... klar für einen der gerade erst vor 2-3 Monaten begonnen hat wird das alles etwas abgedreht klingen - aber lasst es euch auch net mies machen ... Leute die das schon länger zocken sehen das nunmal zumeist so ... ihr Neulinge könnt trotzdem euren Spass dran haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztenendes lass ich WoW wirklich bleiben in Zukunft und probier was neues ( AoC Aion ) - im TS schwätzen mit den Kumpels kann man dann immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür brauchs kein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

Hat nicht mal der Nörgel Ork da so einen tollen Bericht geschrieben über Leute wie den TE.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moriath (7. Mai 2008)

van schrieb:


> Warum sonst kommt man so leicht an Epics ran, können Spieler, für die Karazhan noch Herausforderung sind, trotzdem mit dem einen oder anderen Gear auf T5/T6 Nieveau herum laufen?
> 
> Natürlich soll das jetzt net ein Freispruch für die von dir kritisierte Art zu Spielen sein.



Es wäre auch sehr langweilig als Nichtraider an keine guten items ranzukommen. Das Spiel ist nicht nur für Hardcoregamer gedacht und das ist auch gut so. Man kommt an das eine oder andere (und es gibt nur sehr wenige ) item auf t5/t6 niveau ran damit man auch noch Spaß haben kann. Das einzige was sehr leicht zu bekommen ist, ist das s1 bald s2 set und das bekommt man auch nur, weil man sonst gegen s3 bald s4 equipte Spieler noch eine Chance hat und man noch in die Arena einsteigen kann.


----------



## L.Shandro (7. Mai 2008)

Ach Leute, wer keinen Bock mehr auf WoW solls doch machen wie ich und einfach aufhören und gut is! Und an alle dies sagen sie zocken WoW nurnoch deshalb weils nix besseres gibt ein kleiner Tipp, es gibt auch ein Leben außerhalb seines Zimmers, hab gehört es soll Leute geben die ihre Freizeit tatsächlich draußen mit Freunden verbringen ... sone Freaks aber auch^^


----------



## Milzer (7. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach mit WoW aufhören, man braucht eine Ersatzdroge - leider gibts auf lange Sicht keine halbwegs gute Konkurrenz zu WoW.



Versuchs mit RL:
Sport machen...
Freundin vögeln... 
Freunde treffen...
Hobby suchen...

Wenn du WoW schon als Droge bezeichnest, solltest du vielleicht mal zum Suchtberater gehen und dir helfen lassen.


----------



## I-mag (7. Mai 2008)

Ich sage nur WoW is echt lahm geworden mit der zeit, auch der endcontent

So far Age of Conan FTW ;-), alle die glicher Meinung sind , denen wünsche ich viel spaß in der Welt von Conan


MFG I-mag


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Atmosphäre? meine Herr der Ringe hat es auch geschafft eine spannende Story zu hinterlegen (die auch durch Erzählungen und zwischen Szenen untermahtl wird) und auch die Welt sieht um einiges Lebendiger aus. Mein Acc läuft nun heute ab und habe auch kein Interesse meinen Acc weiter zu spielen. Was meint ihr? Ist euch der ständig gleiche ablauf von Kille dies und das, sammle das 3 Millionen mal um den Ruf zu erlangen auch zu wieder?  Die meisten Spielen doch auch nur noch wegen den Items keiner liest sich mehr in Ruhe die Q durch um zu lesen was dahinter steckt was man da quested.



Gebe Dir im großen und ganzen recht. Doch bei HdR wird es Dir nicht anders gehen. Habe gestern meinen Waffenmeister auf 35 gebracht. Macht sehr viel spass. Doch lust einen Twink hochzuleveln hab ich nicht. Eben, weil ich dann wieder genau das gleiche machen muss. Es gibt keine Alternative als genau die gleichen Quests eben mit nem anderen Char zu machen. Und auch bei HdR beschränken sich die meisten Quests auf hole dies, töte x. Vorteil sind die toll designten Instanzen und die Story die erzählt wird. Das bietet WoW eben überhaupt nicht. 

Doch nachdem jetzt auch in HdR ein Rufsystem eingeführt wurde, wird sich auch der Endcontent nur ums farmen drehen.

Allerdings ist die Community in HdR um einiges reifer und mMn deutlich besser als die von WoW. In WoW hab ich absolut keinen Bock irgendwas mit Randoms zu machen, zu oft hat man es dabei nur mit über-RoXXern, Kiddies, Egomanen oder schlicht deppen zu tun. So hatte ich mich auch lange gescheut in HdR mit Randoms unterwegs zu sein - doch hier bestätigen die Deppen die Regel. Das es sich in dieser Community auch gut mit Randoms questen lässt, ja sogar spass macht.

Irgendjemand hat die Frage gestellt ob der TE denn den Endcontent schon clear hat und doch noch was zu tun hätte.... Hm, ändert nichts an der Tatsache das der Endcontent so gut wie keine Abwechslung bietet. Ruf/Marken/Items farmen - immer das gleiche

@Lori: Also im Sommer hab ich was besseres zu tun als vor der Kiste zu hocken. Bei dem schönen Wetter gehts raus in Biergarten aufs Rad oder sonst irgendwas schönes um das Wetter zu nutzen. Hab glaub ich noch nie im Sommer ein MMO gespielt. Und ja, wenn Du WoW als Droge siehst dann würd ich mir mal gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (7. Mai 2008)

Ich find WoW immer noch interessant und toll! Deshalb spiele ich noch *grins*. Es gibt aber auch Tage da logge ich mich ein und merke dass ich keine Lust habe. Also wieder raus und etwas Anderes gemacht wie z.B. Fernsehen, Ablage mal wieder in die Ordner sortiert, Schreiben und Mails beantwortet oder einfachmal wieder geschrieben, usw.
Gibt ja ne Menge Dinge. Und die Lust an WoW kommt immer wieder und es macht dann auch Spaß, egal was ich ingame mache.

Grüße


----------



## Gothikor (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe mir auch AOC und Warhammer online vorbestellt, einfach um das auch mal zu spielen, welches Game mir dann am Besten gefällt werde ich weiter spielen.

Bezüglich WoW, das spiele ich auch schon seit der open Beta und ich muss sagen es hat mir immer spass gemacht und tut es auch jetzt noch, wobei ich mich zu den Causal Gamern zähle welche seid dem erscheinen von BC auch an ziehmlich gute Sachen kommen. Aber trotzdem hat mir die "Alte" Welt von der Atmosphäre her weit besser gefallen, das sollte sich ja allein schon Aufgrund der Gegend im Addon ändern. Sprich, nicht mehr so "space mässig" ^^ .

Das einzige was mir 100% aufgefallen ist, vermutlich auch vielen anderen ist, dass sich die Community anders verhält.

1. Egoistitscher (ausgenommen Buddys und Gilde)
2. Es wird viel mehr gestritten und geflamet sowohl in dem Handelschat und auch in BG´s ect.
3. Es ist einfach nicht mehr so freundlich inGame wie es zu anfangs war wo man mehr zusammen gehalten hat, es läuft egoistischer ab...
4. Jeder weiss über die andere Klasse, deren Spielweise und deren Ausrüstung besser bescheid als der eigentliche Spieler dieser Klasse, das kommt vermutlich auch daher, dass viele Spieler schon mehrere Highlevel Chars haben und die anderen Klassen kennen und meinen es jedem erklären zu müssen was besser und was schlechter ist, auch wenn derjenige seine Klasse so spielen möchte wie er es für richtig hält (hier sind nicht gut gemeinte Ratschläge per whisper gemeint sondern flames)

(PS: Ausgenommen Gilde und Buddys natürlich, meine hier die allgemeine Community)

Das sind halt die negativen Sachen an WoW. Aber die macht nicht Blizzard, nein die machen ihre Arbeit gut, es macht die Community ansich.

Man kann bestimmten Content, sei es Kara (was ja eigentlich leicht ist) auch als neu 70´er blau equiped ausgenommen Gildenintern und/oder heros auch kaum machen, da alles nur noch "gerusht" "markengefarmt" "ohne need auf was" gemacht wird. Lowlevel Innis werden von 70´ern gerusht um ein zwei Buddys durchzubomben, somit finden "Neuanfänger" nur schwer eine Gruppe für die diversen Lowlevel innis.

Ja dann kommt eventuell noch der Satz, wenn jemand eine Gruppe zB für DM sucht... lass dich ziehen oder geh Qeusten gibt eh mehr XP... was ist wenn aber derjenige nicht nur wegen der XP rein geht sondern auch einfach um die Instanz mal zu erleben, denn es gibt nach wie vor noch Neuanfänger... ja und so nimmt die Geschichte ihren Lauf das viele keine Lust mehr haben oder diese verlieren.

Es geht im Großen und Ganzen für die Meisten nur noch um Items, ist leider so.

Ich denke mal das wird in dem einen oder anderen MMORPG nicht anders sein und leider ist es auch auf vielen RP-Servern schon so, was ein ausweichen auf solche auch unnnötig macht.

In BG´s gehts auch nur noch um rushen, nicht mehr so wie zu anfangszeiten wo ein Alterac noch bis zu 12h oder mehr dauerte, das war noch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... davon abgesehen war auch das open PVP rund um Hammerfall, Grom Goll (schreibt man das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Tarrens Mühle der hit, das waren echt super Zeiten und dafür gabs nicht mal viele bis keine Items. (Ausgenommen die Rang Sachen und Ruf Sachen aus den diversen BG´s)


Ich weiss das Ganze war jetzt ein wenig offtopic aber wollte damit nur sagen was ich an WoW vermisse, was aber nicht an Blizzard liegt sondern im allgemeinen an der Community. Es gibt auch noch genug gleichgesinnte aber die kannm an an einer Hand abzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

lg

Gothikor


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Wie gesagt alles das gleiche und ja habe ich.



ah. und auch schon sw komplett clear. gratuliere, haben noch nicht viele gilden geschafft. auch wenn es schon andere gesagt haben... hatte mir nicht alles durchgelesen.


----------



## Sempai02 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich kenne diese Langeweile. Leider ist die Storytiefe außerhalb (!) von Instanzen nicht wirklich hoch, weshalb eigentlich aktuell nur eine Pause bleibt (so mache ich es aktuell). Der Endcontent reizt mich nämlich nicht wirklich (Pflichtzeiten, an denen ich arbeiten muss, habe ich im RL genug), selbst das PvP wird nach dem 100sten BG mehr als langweilig. Als Nicht-Itemirrer ist eine Pause das Beste, was man machen kann. Nebenbei findet man so die Zeit, um die ganzen klasse und storylastigen Singleplayerspiele zu spielen. Und andere MMOGs testen macht ja auch Spaß.

@ Xinda: Ja, hab ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur sieht nicht jeder 24/7-Raidzeiten als Erfüllung der spärlichen Freizeit an.

PS: Die Liste der Leute, die keinerlei Kritik an ihrem Spiel ertragen können, ist ja mal wieder hoch heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## zificult (7. Mai 2008)

Momentan ist eine grauphase, stimmt schon


----------



## celticfrost (7. Mai 2008)

ich bin sehr kritikfähig, also np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, prinzipiell hast du auch recht, nur soll/kann/müsste man das mit den items, etc. auch mal von einer anderen seite her betrachten:

durch den stufenaufstieg, werden die herausforderungen und aufgaben schwieriger. um diese zu bewältigen, braucht es nunmal bessere items, stats, etc.

dies wird dadurch gewährleistet, dass man sich diese beschaffen muss. der problem am ganzen ist, dass er zweierlei beweggründe für diese "beschaffung" gibt:

zum einen einfach die notwendigkeit um die neuen/schwierigeren herausforderungen überhaupt angehen/bestehen zu können. zum anderen jedoch einfach um sich darzustellen und sich hervorzuheben.

letzteres wird natürlich von blizz unterstützt, was aber in anbetracht der von mir beschriebenen punkte ja auch notwendig ist, da wir ansonsten alle in westfall hängbleiben würden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dieses ausbilden und ausstatten des chars ist ja nicht nur innerhalb wow etabliert. shooter haben diese art der charakter-entwicklung ja auch integriert (zb. stalker). solange man - wie in einem shooter - mehr oder minder alleine unterwegs ist, ist der geltungsdrang nicht sehr ausgeprägt.

sobald aber viele menschen aufeinandertreffen, entwickelt sich aber eine art konkurrenz, welche bis zu einem gewissen grad ja auch sein soll. ab einem gewissen punkt kann dies aber "ungesund" werden und u.a. auch dem spiel-image schaden. das finde ich, ist nicht die schuld von blizz, sondern ein ganz "normales" menschliches/soziales phänomen.

ich sehe das farmenvon items beispielsweise (auf welche art auch immer), als notwendigkeit um überhaupt weiterzukommen. aus diesem grunde unterstelle ich blizz nicht explizit "schlechte" absichten. Auch wenn es so ist, ist für mich der spassfaktor wichtiger.

ich finde es hängt stark von der betrachtungsweise ab und aus welchem grund man wow spielt. ich selbst gewinne wow einiges ab indem ich nicht die ganze zeit hinterfrage, was, wieso und aus welchem grund wie gemacht wurde...solange ich mich gerne einlogge und spass habe, akzeptiere ich wow so wie es ist.


----------



## Seridan (7. Mai 2008)

1. du kannst den endcontent noch nicht durch haben. wie den auch? hast du muru schon gelegt? wohl kaum.

2. dann hör doch einfach auf.

MfG Seri


----------



## Harkor (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann dem Artikel vom satirischen Orc nur zustimmen. Kenne aber auch das Gefühl des TE. Es bringt nur nichts das anderen mitzuteilen, die das Gefühl nicht haben. Hab ich mir grad an zwei Eis den Magen verdorben, schütteln die Leute in der Schlange an der Eistheke sicher mit dem Kopf, wenn ich sie überzeugen will, kein Eis zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin etwa seit Start BC dabei und mir ist nicht langweilig, weil ich nicht den EINEN Char nach oben bringen will, sondern Spass am Spiel. Für mich heisst das, ich will wissen was ich am liebsten spiele.
Das wiederum ändert sich laufend ...

Meinen ersten Char, einen Mage, hab ich mit Level 20 gelöscht, weil mir der als Anfänger zu schwer vorkam (kannte niemanden der mir etwas die Taktik erklärt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Einen Jäger gelevelt ... bis 70, einen Schurken gelevelt ... bis 70 ... dann nochmal einen Mage gespielt, jetzt 66.
Bei der anderen Fraktion bin ich nur bis 50 gekommen.

Ich habe wohl fast alles gespielt, Rasse, Klasse, Fraktion ... ich will doch wissen was der auf der anderen Seite tut, wenn ich dies und das tue. Es ist interessant die gleichen Quests mal mit einem Schurken oder mit einem Pala zu machen.
Die Welten von Horde und Allianz unterscheiden sich auch sehr, so das es sehr interessant ist, beide zu kennen.
Wenn ich mal grad keine Lust habe, fange ich mal was an (Rasse/Klasse), was ich noch nie gemacht habe ... nur geht mir da auch bald der Stoff aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genauso wie ich, ich sage mal "belächelt" werde, von Leuten, die nur einen Char bis Ultimo spielen, belächele ich diese Spieler. Bei mir schwingt da etwas Neid mit, weil ich sicher auch gerne mal soweit wäre. Ist mir aber irgendwie zu mühsehlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Kernaussage: Es gibt so vieles was man in WoW machen kann wenn man nicht nur auf Epics aus ist.

Ich arbeite länger an PC und Workstation als viele hier alt sind und kenne noch PET, VC20, C64 und meinen alten Apple // und sage, es ist so absolut klasse mit mehreren Leuten zusammen in einer Welt spielen und im TS hocken zu können. Es kommt immer drauf an was man draus macht ... und wenn es Pause ist ^^
Freut euch, das ihr zusammen spielen könnt !


----------



## Frek01 (7. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> WOW isn drecks-spiel...weil es an sich langweilig ist, man aber nicht davon loskommt -.-


so siehts aus


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Mai 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe nicht den gesamten Thread gelesen, aber ich kenne einige ähnliche Threads und die Antworten beschränken sich doch meist auf den Standard. Das bedeutet, einige Leute sagen, dass WoW ausgelutscht ist und die Gegenfraktion kontert dies einfach mit einem "dann spiel es doch einfach nicht mehr".

Ich will diese letzte Aussage nicht wiederholen, da ich sie eigentlich nur provokativ empfinde. Denn die Leute wie der Threadersteller wollen auf einen anderen Punkt hinaus. Sie fragen sich, warum Blizz eben nur den Endgame-Content erweitert, für die LowLevels aber kaum neue Dinge integriert, bzw. diese interessant mit Storyline und ähnlichem gestaltet, etc. pp.
Gut, das kann ich natürlich auch nicht so einfach beantworten, schätze aber mal, dass das natürlich auch eine Taktik ist, um später das nächste AddOn eher an den Mann zu bringen.
Auf der anderen Seite wurden mit den letzten Patches auch auf niedrigeren Leveln ein paar neue Quests eingefügt, die ich nicht mal unbedingt schlecht fand, aber sie heben sich halt auch nicht stark aus dem Standard hervor. Aber das ist eben WoW. Und dieses Konzept wird Blizzard bestimmt nicht komplett neu überdenken...

Aber halt... bevor jetzt die Beschwerde-Postings über Blizz kommen, sollte man immer bedenken, wie lange WoW einen gefesselt hat, bevor es ausgelutsch war. Denn meines Erachtens gab es in meinem Leben kein Spiel, dass ich länger gespielt habe (und ich bin ja noch dran). Selbst andere Spiele, bei denen ich noch lange Zeit den Multiplayer verwendet habe, kommen nicht annähernd an diese Zeit ran. Von daher empfinde ich, kann man Blizz diesen Vorwurf nun auch nicht wirklich machen, sondern sollte froh sein, die letzten 2-3 Jahre Spass mit dem Titel gehabt zu haben. Und wer weiss, vielleicht wird es ja doch wieder etwas interessanter mit dem AddOn und einige Spieler kommen wieder zurück. Ist doch egal. Ein paar Monate Pause tun sicherlich auch mal gut (hab ich auch gemacht)... oder man lernt in dieser Zeit ein anderes MMORPG kennen und lieben... hey, was solls. WoW ist nicht das einzige Spiel da draussen.


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Aber halt... bevor jetzt die Beschwerde-Postings über Blizz kommen, sollte man immer bedenken, wie lange WoW einen gefesselt hat, bevor es ausgelutsch war. Denn meines Erachtens gab es in meinem Leben kein Spiel, dass ich länger gespielt habe (und ich bin ja noch dran). Selbst andere Spiele, bei denen ich noch lange Zeit den Multiplayer verwendet habe, kommen nicht annähernd an diese Zeit ran. Von daher empfinde ich, kann man Blizz diesen Vorwurf nun auch nicht wirklich machen, sondern sollte froh sein, die letzten 2-3 Jahre Spass mit dem Titel gehabt zu haben. Und wer weiss, vielleicht wird es ja doch wieder etwas interessanter mit dem AddOn und einige Spieler kommen wieder zurück. Ist doch egal. Ein paar Monate Pause tun sicherlich auch mal gut (hab ich auch gemacht)... oder man lernt in dieser Zeit ein anderes MMORPG kennen und lieben... hey, was solls. WoW ist nicht das einzige Spiel da draussen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Volle Zustimmung.
Auch ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die von WoW nichts mehr haben. Kein Spass, keine Motivation. Leider mittlerweile nur noch Langeweile. Das System von WoW - wie mein Vorposter bereits gesagt hat - wird sich aller Warscheinlichkeit nach nicht ändern. Denn das ist nunmal WoW und die Entwickler können Stolz darauf sein was sie geschaffen haben. Für mich persönlich reicht das dennoch nicht aus.

Aber wie wir alle wissen, landet jedes Spiel irgendwann im Regal. So auch World of Warcraft. Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wann es einem die 13 Euro nicht mehr wert ist.

Für mich ist vor einigen Wochen der Punkt gekommen und ich weiß nicht ob es sich mit dem Addon WotLK ändern wird, denn das WoW-Schema wird dasselbe bleiben. Vielleicht ein paar Monate Spass haben und das war es dann auch.
Daher orientiere ich mich bereits um und freue mich auf neue Spiele. So wie WoW damals auch neu war und mir viele spassige Stunden beschert hat.

Soweit so gut, spielt wozu ihr Lust habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cressy (7. Mai 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Das System von WoW - wie mein Vorposter bereits gesagt hat - wird sich aller Warscheinlichkeit nach nicht ändern.



Da hast du vollkommen recht. Aber ist es bei anderen spielen den nicht auch so?


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2008)

Cressy schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen recht. Aber ist es bei anderen spielen den nicht auch so?



Jupp, gehe ich von aus. Aber ein neues Spiel ist ja *erstmal *ein neues Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie es dann später wird, sieht man dann.

Hätte am Anfang von WoW 2005 auch nicht gedacht dass es mir mal so zum Hals raus hängen würde wie heute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (7. Mai 2008)

wenn du herr der ringe SOOOOOOOOO toll findest dann spiel das doch und heul hier nicht rum.


/close


----------



## Tyraila (7. Mai 2008)

/closed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



son mimimi theard .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dânîêl Nefarian (7. Mai 2008)

1.Wieder ein MIMIMIMI Thread?
2.Kannst doch aufhören kein Zwang das du weiter spielst
3.Warum regste dich auf wird kaum wen Interessieren

MFG Daniel


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (7. Mai 2008)

Me too WarhammerOnline ForTheWin
WoW is langweilig gerade die engine is veraltet Es ist immer das selbe egal ob n neues addon kommt und  die neuen länder in addon zu erkunden macht auch kein spaß mehr wegen der Grafik alles nur ausn Baukasten und raids sind auch öde geworden nur trasho mobs bis dan mal son boss kommt^^


----------



## Sturmwut (7. Mai 2008)

@ardenda
ja ich verstehe was du meinst, ich habe auch aus den selben gründen mit wow aufgehört und berue es nicht.

@ an alle Marktschreier hier 

irgendwann habt ihr auch kein bock auf dieses spiel und erst dann werdet ihr uns aussteiger verstehen, ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass 99% alle Klugscheißer hier wow seit BC spielen und den damaligen umbruch nicht mitbekommen haben, nach WotLK reden wir weiter, aber jetzt habt spaß mit wow,  Gott sege euch oder auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cressy (7. Mai 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> @ an alle Marktschreier hier
> 
> irgendwann habt ihr auch kein bock auf dieses spiel und erst dann werdet ihr uns aussteiger verstehen, ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass 99% alle Klugscheißer hier wow seit BC spielen und den damaligen umbruch nicht mitbekommen haben, nach WotLK reden wir weiter, aber jetzt habt spaß mit wow,  Gott sege euch oder auch nicht
> 
> ...



Es geht glaub ich nicht darum das wir euch nicht verstehen, sondern darum das wenn er aufhören/aussteigen will dies machen soll und nicht extra ins forum schreiben das er keine lust mehr hat!
Weil auf einen mehr oder weniger kommts jetzt auch nicht drauf an...


----------



## tinana (7. Mai 2008)

I-mag schrieb:


> Ich sage nur WoW is echt lahm geworden mit der zeit, auch der endcontent
> 
> So far Age of Conan FTW ;-), alle die glicher Meinung sind , denen wünsche ich viel spaß in der Welt von Conan
> MFG I-mag



so, nu erklär mir mal fix, was du am AoC-endkontent besser findest?


----------



## Belsina5 (7. Mai 2008)

jedes spiel ist irgentwann mal ausgelutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir macht wow noch spaß,zurzeit twinke ich eine pristerin hoch habe auch schon 3 X 70 bin da ein wenig faul berufe und ausrüstung zusammen zu bekommen
leveln mag ich irgentwie mehr,und es macht spaß in alte instanzen zu gehen
freu mich aber auch auf die erweiterung von wow
 und auf warhammer online


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. Mai 2008)

WoW - 2005 bis August 2007

HdRo - August 2007 bis März 2008 (Dann mit 2 Hellblau ausgestatteten zweifachen Großmeistern Level 50 aufgehört) - Endgame ? _*Gähn*_  Atmosphäre ? _1A _

Jetzt seit März wieder WoW. Endgame ? _Immer noch interessant _ Atmosphäre ? _"Häh, watt. Halt die Klappe NoOb"_

Conan ? Mal sehen.... _(Kaufen werd´ ichs erst mal nicht.)_


----------



## Domiel (7. Mai 2008)

und auch für euch... wow ist ein rollenspiel! wer darin das leveln nervig findet, sollte lieber gleich wechseln und sich das achso tolle warhammer oder conan kaufen und wieder stumpfsinniges gehirnlos-pvp zocken!


----------



## Kankru (7. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir ists immer so ne Phase, wenn WoW kein richtigen Spaß mehr macht, dann spiele ich einfach nen neuen Char hoch.
Leider fehlt mir die Zeit um den High-End-content mitzuerleben,
aber immer wenn man nen neue Klasse anfängt, hat man eine neue Herausforderung, klar man kann nicht alle Chars übel ausrüsten, ich konzentriere mich momentan auf 2, aber man hat viel Abwechslung.
Wenn dir WOW wirklich kein Spaß mehr macht, dann hör doch einfach auf damit... ...aber da steht einem immer die Sucht im Weg =)
Naja, mal auf Warhammer Online warten und mal guggn obs mehr Spaß macht, wenn nicht WOW-Sucht weiter befriedigen.
MfG


----------



## Lalo (7. Mai 2008)

Moriath schrieb:


> Genau, was soll man auf so einen thread antworten? Soll das hier ein Emo- und Heulthread werden in dem alle beteuern wie behindert WoW doch ist und es trotzdem spielen? Du hast keinen Spaß mehr? Dann hör auf oder geh nach sunnwell!


 
HAST DU WAS GEGEN EMOS????????


----------



## Ouna (7. Mai 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Als ich letztens mit meinem Schami mit einer etwas schlechter equipten Truppe in Kara war, hatten wir einen T6 Priester dabei..omg, hat der sich für was besseres gehalten; dauern Sachen ala "Noch ein wipe und ich bin weg...mein equip ist mir zu schade um euch hier zu ziehen". Wäre ich an diesem Tag der Raidleiter gewesen, hätte es von mir nen kick gegeben..


So ähnlich bin ich aber auch. 

Bestes Beispiel:

Ich werde angewhispert: Hi Lust auf ZA Markenfarmrun?
Ich denke mir, ok, MARKENFARMRUN = man kennt die Instanz, man hat fähige Leute dabei, die das ganze möglichst wipefrei über die Bühne bringen. Der einzige Random in dieser Gruppe war ich, der Rest war eine Gilde. Naja, es ging schon gut los, weil irgendwelche Leute einfach zu dumm sind, sich an das zu halten, was angesagt wird.... wipe... wipe... wipe... Vorm 2. Boss war meine Rüstung auf 20%. Abgesehen davon, dass wir schon 4 mal an diesem Boss gewipt sind, war meine Geduld am Ende und ich meinte: Leute noch ein Wipe und ich bin weg. Es kam wie es kommen musste... alle tot außer ich, Bubble + Ruhestein, weg.

Gestern nachm Sunwellraid whispert mich ein nennen wir es ferner Bekannter an, ob ich ihm nicht beim Endboss TDM Nonhero helfen kann. Denke mir ok, den kennste immerhin, kann sich ja nur um 5 Min handeln. 
......
Nach 5 Wipes am Endboss auch per Bubble + Ruhestein weg. 
Leute, die einfach zu DUMM sind, das zu machen, was man ihnen ansagt (weg aus den Kreisen am Boden, Phönix killen, Ei killen) haben es einfach nicht anders verdient, sorry. Wer nachm 4. mal immer noch auf Kael schießt anstatt auf den Phönix, da krieg ich einfach das kotzen. 


Ihr seht immer "Oh die ollen Angeber mit ihrem t6". Ich habe 7/8 t6 Teile, ich bin es Leid, plötzlich ganz viele neue Freunde zu haben, Leute, die mich anlabern, obwohl ich sie nicht kenne ("wir haben gehört du hast imba equip") und die übliche kacke. Ich bin kein anderer Mensch, nur weil mein Gear vll besser ist als das meiner Mitspieler. Ich kann aber ein gewisses spielerisches Können von jedem erwarten, besonders wenn es nach Markenrun klingt. Und in gewisser Weise ist es ein Ziehen durch Instanzen. Warum wollen die Leute, besonders häufig die,die selbst kein gutes Gear haben, immer die dicksten Heiler und Tanks? Das ist keine Verallgemeinerung, es fällt nur auf. 
Und grade diese Leute weinen immer am lautesten, wenn ihnen die Leute abhauen. Ich habe nichts gegen Wipes, schiefgehen kann immer was - aber wenn es immer der selbe Fehler ist, immer die selbe Person oder so extreme spielerische Dummheit, dann ists mir auch zu blöd.
Und wenn mich diese Leute kicken würden, ganz ehrlich: wayne? Mit denen würde ich eh nie wieder mitgehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## RouV3n (7. Mai 2008)

Hmm...mir wurde auch WoW mal zu langweilig...da habe ich einfach ein halbes Jahr Pause gemacht(die Pause läuft immer noch) und nun kann ich es kaum mehr erwarten mit meinen Freunden einen neuen Char oder generell wieder anzufangen. Vielleicht hilfst dir ja auch einfach mal eine Pause zu machen und an einem späteren Zeitpunkt mit Freunden neu anzufangen(also meine damit einen neuen Char oder den alten weiterspielen, meine nicht damit, einen ganz neuen acc anzufangen^^)

hoffe es war nicht zu umständlich geschrieben

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo....Ich spiele seit einem halben jahr und bin jetzt endlich(fast)70...:-) Also nicht wirklich schnell beim leveln,aber sehe mir immer schön die gegend an und gehe auch öfter mit gildis in lower-inis,das dauert halt...
ich mache es ganz einfach,wenn ich keine lust habe...ich spiele dann einfach kein wow...:-) und genau so werde ich es auch auf 70 machen,dann gehen halt keine regelmäßigen 25er raids,aber was solls...:-)
es ist doch ganz einfach,wenn man keine lust hat zockt man eben was anderes oder garnicht.
und das ich es seit einem halben jahr spiele finde ich schon sehr lange,wie oft hab ich mir vorher ein neues spiel kaufen müssen?alle 2 monate?für 50 euro? finde das mit wow echt nicht schlecht,und das es dann nach 3 jahren mal langweilig wird,ist normal,jedes spiel hat halt seine "zeit"....:-)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Trunks89 (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich spiele auch nich mehr sooo oft muss arbeiten ...meist spiele ih nur noch am wochenende sons fast nur noch selten ..... und wenn das add on bald net rauskommt werde ich mein account vereisen und sagen das ich erst wieder spiele wenn Licht King draussen ist weil es einfach zu langweillig geworden ist egal welche klasse du machs .....das gleiche kommt am ende fürso raus .....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hoffnungslos


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Was ich noch dazu Ergänzen muss ich folgendes. Als ich mit WOW angefangen habe war ich beindruckt die Welten etc. auch als ich mich zum ersten mal eingeloggt habe und die erste Person die ich sah angesprochen hatte bekam ich sofort hilfe oder eine Einladung "Hey wollen wir zusammen die Welt entdecken". Das gibt es heute kaum noch. Die Community hat sich im vergleich zu früher stark verändert. Heute wenn man Fragen hat wird man ignoriert oder als noob abgehandelt. Ich meine HALLO? es ist ein Game es gibt Leute die das erst jetzt entdecken. Ich war über jeden neuling in WOW Froh weil die einfach noch Spaß am Game hatten, die Inis entdecken wollten und auch Menschlich einfach Netter. Kann auch sein dass sich die Altersgruppe nach unten gesenkt hat wo damals leute um die 20 spielten spielen heute die 14 Kiddys die meinen Sie wären toll (oft genug erlebt) wobei es auch da unterschiede gibt. Früher war man einfach hilfsbereiter und aufgeschlossener


----------



## Magician.^ (7. Mai 2008)

Wechsel die Fraktion und lvl dann nen neuen char^^
vll findest du da die qs toller oO


----------



## Thursoni (7. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> WOW isn drecks-spiel...weil es an sich langweilig ist, man aber nicht davon loskommt -.-



Jo..


----------



## Shiro Firerage (7. Mai 2008)

Bei dem Teil mit der Story widerspreche ich, wer sich für die Story interessiert der liest sich auch manche q durch (die mit zb dem Jäger in Nagrand interessierte mich überhaupt nicht...denoch hab ich erfahren das sein Sohn im Schlingendorttal auch solche q anbietet).
Was ich schade finde ist das Blizz nix für die Lowies macht, ich meine die meisten powern sich auf 70 hoch und gehen die alten Inis nicht besuchen...dabei sind die so geil gestaltet...BSF ftw!


----------



## Neahok (7. Mai 2008)

Hi, also ich wollte dazu mal sagen ich speil wow auch seit dem es rausgekommen is und ich habe tage wo ich das "scheis" spiel aus dem fenster werfen könnte wobei diese ehre selten sind. habe mittlerweile 5 70ger und naja lvl immer weiter es macht spaß... es is zwar ausgelutscht das stimmt, habe jede quest im kopf .ich spiel es gern und werd es auch weiter spielen . naja und von warhammer halt ich nicht viel das gefällt mir nicht obwohl ich in wow auch hauptsächlich nur pvp mache
Es lebe World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Thunderwolf (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann nur sagen das was Blizz ins game bringen wollte Housing  etc... da ist vieles von bis heute nicht erschienen und ist es da ein wunder wenn sich andere Spiele produzenten das zu herzen nehmen und aus den fehlern von Blizz lernen und das was sie versprechen schon zum erscheinen eines spiels rein bringen oder sehr kurz danach?

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das es viele Spieler geben wird die zu AoC Warhammer online wechseln werden allein die Grafik von AoC hat mich dazu bewogen zu wechseln und WoW nur noch sporadisch zu zocken.So wird es eventuell bei 30% der WoW Spieler sein wenn AoC drausen ist.Und 30% sind ne menge Zaster die Blizz da verloren gehen.Das wird ein Denkzettel sein den sie so hoffe ich nicht so schnell vergessen werden und das bringen was sie auch versprochen haben zu bringen.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (7. Mai 2008)

Willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen das du schon Illidan, Kil'jaeden usw down hast oder? o.O


----------



## luXz (7. Mai 2008)

hehe schon ma als schurke mit nem schurkenkollegen alle auktioniere in og gekillt? oder bankiers?^^
ma findet sich zwar sehr schnell bei bob wieder aber die hordies denken sich wtf^^


----------



## Occasus (7. Mai 2008)

er hört ja auf. der grund ist meiner meinung nach, dass man mit seinem ersten char viel zu verwöhnt worden ist. ich hab keine lust mehr einen anderen char anzufangen, da ich eigentlich alles kenne. außerdem ist das lvln langweilig, wenn man schon einen char auf 70 hat.

Tipp: Spiel WoW weiter, farm Gold etc. für Raids. Fang ein neues Spiel an, dass du nebenher spielst.


@DogTheBountyHunter
Illidan gelegt zu haben ist nun auch nicht mehr sooooo schwierig. aber trotzdem eine riesen-herausforderung. Kil'Jaeden kann er nocht nicht down habn. Und unbedingt muss man nicht alle Instanzen/Raid-Inzen clear haben, bevor man aufhört


----------



## McFly215 (7. Mai 2008)

Mhmm... ich level meinen dritten Charakter gerade hoch. Ich muss sagen es gibt da immer noch Quests die ich nicht kannte und es macht mir viel Spaß durch die Welt zu sausen und diese Quests zu erledigen.

Das mag daran liegen, dass ich einige Gebiete vorher stark ausgelassen habe und es jetzt nachhole oder das auch neues hinzugekommen ist. Das Sumpfland (neben dem Brachland) hat noch mal ne dicke Packung neuer Quests abbekommen.

In sofern macht Leveln schon Spaß. Vielleicht sollte man sich dafür aber eine neue Charakterklasse und Rasse aussuchen. Oder mal die andere Fraktion probieren.


----------



## Sempai02 (7. Mai 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen das du schon Illidan, Kil'jaeden usw down hast oder? o.O



Manche hier lesen anscheinend nur den  Anfangspost. Zur Information: An der "Kacknoon,hör doch auf!"- oder "Spiel erstmal 24/7 bis dein Chara in rosa Pixeln ertrinkt!"-Stelle sind wir schon lange vorbei.


----------



## mofsens (7. Mai 2008)

also wenn man nix freundliches schreiben/sagen kann sollte mans lassen, ich sehe hier bei nem 7seiten thread weniger konstruktive un sinnvolle beitrage als ich finger an der hand hab. es ist nicht der ersteller der euer mitleid will, es seid ihr, die so einen muell reininterpretieren in jeden post der ueber das game un gameplay geht.lest doch mal un denkt nach un postet dann, als glei stupidedie idiotenantwort aller antworten zu geben (hoer doch auf, komm mal klar, wasweissich...).und an die, die meinen das man ersma den endcontent clearn sollt blablubb:das ist zeitintensiv, man kann nich einfach so mirnichts dirnichts da durchspazieren, das is ein saumaessig langer weg. da der ersteller des threads auch eher meint das man das spiel fuer casuals anziehender machen sollte, solltet ihr auch darauf eingehn^^
so zum thema: hmjo hast schon recht also das mit der story is schon recht beschissen, regt aehnlich auf wie ein film ohne handlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mein nicht das man jetz jede der 5000+ questtexte durchlesen soll sondern das man ja einfach was abaendern kann, sequenzen,quests mit sinn( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...bin ja au bisserl angefressen weil man ja quasi gezwungen wird hirnlos zu farmen, ob ruf,partikel,stoffe,etc. irgendwann geht der anreiz verloren un man hat kein bock mehr.
un falls mich jetz jemand flamen will, dann bitte ordentlich un nich mit irgendwelchem hirnverbrannten 2satz kiddiegelaber weil einem grad oede is. achja un rechtschreibflames sin unnoetig, ich weiss schon wie ich was wo un wie tippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruessle


----------



## Ronas (7. Mai 2008)

Find den Thread relativ schwachsinnig wenn ich das so sagen darf...

Ob du ein Spiel weiterspielen möchtest oder nicht musst du selbst wissen...hängt ja auch davon ab was du besonders an nem Spiel schätzt,wieviel Zeit du reinsteckst/reinstecken willst und und und.


MfG Ronas


----------



## Cheval (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hast du schon mti einer anderen fraktion gelevelt?? jedes gebiet durchgequestet???
> 
> und NEIN du kansnt den endcontent net clear haben ...
> 
> mfg




Na denkste das hat was mit spielspass zutun?


----------



## Katze (7. Mai 2008)

Chillakitty schrieb:


> Hi^^
> Ich spiele seit knapp einem Jahr.Also was mich so richtig nervt ist die Tatsache das viele Leute sich einfach für was besseres halten weil ihre Rüssi epic ist...Oftmals ist es auch so das auf Fragen gar nicht geantwortet wird weil jeder nur an sich denkt,und das bei WoW..Naja bestes beispiel Vorgesternie Allis machen SM platt(ca 40 Mann eine Gilde ) was tun die Hordler?!Nichts!Die stehen lieber in OG rum und stellen ihre ach so tolle Rüstung zur Schau mit der sie eh nicht Kämpfen...Auch gibt es immer mehr beschimpfungen was ich persönlich wirklich nervig finde.
> Das mit dem Lvl kenn ich,ich bin 64 und habe keine Lust mehr zu questen(zumal viele qs Gruppen qs sind) und eine Gruppe zu finden ist echt schwer da wie gesagt viele nur in OG rumhocken...Naja soviel zum Thema von mir...
> Die Kitty


ja warum hocken wohl alle OG :
1. beste stadt bei horde
2. alle anmelder sind da oO
3. AH, klassenlehrer etc


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

Bei mir das selbe. Hab einfach schon zuviel gesehen, zuviel ausprobiert. Auch ein neues Addon wird meinen Spielspaß nicht steigern können. Dafür monatlich etwas bezahlen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auf lange Sicht nicht für mich.


----------



## Exo1337 (7. Mai 2008)

dann fang halt an n andres mmorpg zu zocken wie aoc oder so geht bestimmt gut ab un nebenher kannste ja immer noch wow zockn wennde ma wieder bock drauf hast...o.O


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

ich finde wow auch größtenteils noch recht interessant.
wenn du findest es sei ausgelutscht empfehle ich dir ne pause zu machen vllt hast du ja dann irgendwann wieder lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Noch einmal es geht nicht in dem Thread darum dass ich aufhöre.

PS: ich habe 3 70er


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

da ich nur rnd-gruppen unterwegs war und da der weg in die 25er raids jenseits von gruul eher schwierig ist, hab ich jetzt meinen account eingefroren und warte auf en lich könig.... bis dahin gibts aber eh ne menge zu tun: volle konzentration auf den aufstieg in liga eins, europameister werden und sommer.... ^^

aber bock hätt ich grad schon..... stündchen oder so.....^^ mist, süchtig!


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Bitte kein geflame mehr. Wollt eigentlich was anständiges lese außer heul nicht etc. Mofsens machts richtig


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> also wenn man nix freundliches schreiben/sagen kann sollte mans lassen, ich sehe hier bei nem 7seiten thread weniger konstruktive un sinnvolle beitrage als ich finger an der hand hab. es ist nicht der ersteller der euer mitleid will, es seid ihr, die so einen muell reininterpretieren in jeden post der ueber das game un gameplay geht.lest doch mal un denkt nach un postet dann, als glei stupidedie idiotenantwort aller antworten zu geben (hoer doch auf, komm mal klar, wasweissich...).und an die, die meinen das man ersma den endcontent clearn sollt blablubb:das ist zeitintensiv, man kann nich einfach so mirnichts dirnichts da durchspazieren, das is ein saumaessig langer weg. da der ersteller des threads auch eher meint das man das spiel fuer casuals anziehender machen sollte, solltet ihr auch darauf eingehn^^
> so zum thema: hmjo hast schon recht also das mit der story is schon recht beschissen, regt aehnlich auf wie ein film ohne handlung
> 
> 
> ...



du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## DaScAn (7. Mai 2008)

Ausgelutscht? Wenn ja nun?
Mir egal ich spiel trotzdem weiter.
HDRO, Wieder von vorne anfangen? Nein!
Habs getestet und ist einfach nur Mist. Guild Wars? Nein! Siehe Oben.
Es gefällt mir einfach nichts. WoW ist für mich die beste alternative. 
Es ist bisher mit das einzigste MMORPG was ich Lange aktiv gespielt habe.
Meinen Guild Wars account habe ich auch schon eine Ewigkeit aber find das spiel einfach grottenschlecht.
HDRO. Ne. Die Atmosphäre die hier immer so hoch gelebt wird ist gar nicht so berauschend.
Wie viele anderen MMORPG´s.

Sollte es mit WoW zu ende gehen, endet auch meine MMORPG karriere.

Baba allen die WoW den rücken kehren. Irgendwann, früher oder später wirds eh jeden treffen^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Blizz konzentriert sich in meinen Augen zu sehr auf den Endcontent. Das Leveln geht inzwischen viel zu schnell, was allerdings auch verständlich ist, da der Content vor Level 70 so gut wie nie Zusatzmaterial bekommt, mal abgesehen von neuen Rassen inkl. Startgebiete und den Düstermarschen. Aber einige neue lowie Gebiete und Inis wären doch prima. Dann könnte man mit seinen Twinks mal was neues erleben und müßte nicht stupide und in Rekordtempo leveln.
> Gerade das Leveln macht mir am meisten Spaß, denn ist der Maximallevel erst mal erreicht geht das Ruf- und Rohstoffgefarme los. 36 Urfeuer und Urschatten für das Netherschuppenset, die haben echt einen an der Waffel. Warum wird das Set nicht in einer langen und spannenden Questreihe vergeben auf die man Lust hätte. Nein, statt dessen lieber in den völlig überfarmten Gebieten Mobs umkloppen.
> Ich hoffe AoC und WAR machen das besser, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die beiden Spiele.
> Leute auf Solche Post wie von Kritiker warte ich und nicht von solche Gehirrn Luschen wie Cressy mit ihren 16 Jahren ^^



Gehirn Luschen?

Sag mal zügel dich mal du halbes Hemd ..... In Foren könn se immer den dicken machen und im RL kommt ned mehr als mimimi.
Wollte dich ned angreifen damit aber ja es gibt noch weitere knappe 10 Millionen Kunden die das Game weiterspielen.

Weisst du was mir an AoC absolut ned gefällt? Warum nötigt mich ein dahergelaufenes Game was ich vllt. spielen wollen würde einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen??? Tolle Grafik hin oder her, aber ich schaff mir doch keinen neuen Rechner an für ein Spiel, das getreu dem Motto "Sex Drugs and Rock'n'Roll" von statten geht. Du bist bereit dazu? Okay, dann mach doch aber ned gleich die Leute an die ner anderen Meinung sind!

Und glaubst du AoC wird soooooo elementar anders? Ja okay Belagerung hin oder her ..... Aber was noch? Housing (eine überflüssige Funktion in meinen Augen)? Gegnern realistisch die Gliedmaßen abhacken mit nem High-End Rechner? Es gibt halt auch Leute die darin weniger Sinn sehen...

@ Threadersteller
Bitte bitte ned falsch verstehen, aber so eine richtige Neuerung seh ich halt ned. Ausser eine überzogene Grafik die ordentlich Kasse bei den angeschlossenen Unternehmen bringt =). Wer sponsored eigentlich diesmal? AMD mit ATI? Laufen die 45er CPU's mitlerweile Bugfrei? Oder wer hat den Werbeplatz im Hype um AoC bekommen?


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Schau auf cressy sein Post am anfang. Sagt alles werde nicht weiter drauf eingehen. dass war nicht auf die WoW spieler bezogen sonder auf solche leute wie ihn


----------



## Gattay (7. Mai 2008)

Mal zum Thema keine Story, lies mal die Bücher, dann findest du die story auch


----------



## Ardenda (7. Mai 2008)

Zu dem Spiel. Muss schon sagen die Grafik reizt und Umgebungen wirken dadurch viel lebendiger. Aber es ist einfach die Abwechslung was das Game macht. Zum Beispiel ich hole bei einem ne Q ab seine Frau ist verschwunden ich soll sie doch in dem nahe gelegenen Sumpf suchen. Das Ende von der Geschichte war sie wurde vom Krokodil gefuttert dass ich dann töten musste. Verstehst? ich suchte eigentlich ne Frau und bekam en Kroko mit ner halb verdauten frau ^^. Es ist schon daher abwechslunsreicher aber die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Im moment spiele ich kein MMORPG wirklich habe ne beta AOC und herr der ringe test acc. Einfach mal anspielen. Man entdeckt vieles (wie housing in Lotr) wo ich mir meinen Haus einrichte oder die Q Reihe in Herr der Ringe mit den Filmszenene. Die Story alleine wird schon besser verpackt. Aber vom Gameplay her ist wow halt top nur man ist es halt leid mit der Zeit und alle Preisen das Game so hoch als wäre es der Erfinder des MMORPG's


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja und niemant zwingt dich jeden tag wow zu spielen mach mal ne woche pause dan hast wieder lust^^
> 
> mfg



Wenn man ein paar Tage Pause macht is der hart erkämpfte Raid für einen futsch...
Da die Gemeinschafft weiterspielt is man nach ca. 3 Tagen schon nicht mehr auf der Liste für Nachfragen ob man in eine Instanz mitkommt und muß sich diesen Platz erst wieder erkämpfen.

Ich persönlich spiele von Anbeginn nur wegen bestimmter Personen WoW, manche davon mögen nicht mehr spielen. Dafür kamen andere. Aber insgesamt wurden es ständig weniger. 

Das grundsätzliche Problem von WoW ist: gewachsene Gemeinschaften können zu selten gemeinsam etwas machen, weil an dem einen Ende Leute zu viel da sind und am anderen Ende Leute zu wenig. Und eine allumfassende Gemeinschafft, von der offenbar von den Göttern ausgegangen wird gibt es nicht.


----------



## Flodark (7. Mai 2008)

Also meine Meinung zu WoW.
Ich habe es 1 Jahr gezoggt ( mit ständigen pausen)
und muss sagen, es macht sowas von kein Bock.

WoW zerstört einfach alles, Man sitzt nurnoch vorm Pc und sagt sich:" Boa ich muss 70 werden, Boa ich will dies und jenes haben".
Und dabei vernachlässigt man nicht nur Freunde, auch Schule.

Ich hab jetzt ganz aufgehört mit WoW und das ist auch besser so.
Ich kann es jedem nur Empfehlen seine WoW Karriere zu beenden.

Und wer mit 30 Jahren noch WoW zoggt ist in meinen Augen nicht besser und Reifer wie die 13 jährigen kiddys.

peaze 

ps: wer jetzt denkt ich hätte keinen 70er und kann nicht mitreden; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich habe 2.


----------



## Desmondio (7. Mai 2008)

Flodark schrieb:


> Also meine Meinung zu WoW.
> Ich habe es 1 Jahr gezoggt ( mit ständigen pausen)
> und muss sagen, es macht sowas von kein Bock.
> 
> ...




Der einzigste der hier zeigt das seine geistige Reife einem 13 jährigem (sry alle reiferen 13er) entspricht, bist du.


@alle die sagen hört doch auf wenns euch nicht passt!

Eigentlich und Sinngemäß Richtig ABER was passiert wenn es diese Leute nach und nach wirklich machen?!

denkt Ihr etwa Blizzard wird euch 100 übriggebliebenen Updates oder sonstwas zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruss Desmondio

P.S. Hab schon aufgehört


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Bitte kein geflame mehr. Wollt eigentlich was anständiges lese außer heul nicht etc. Mofsens machts richtig



Lol...

Sag mal, was erwartest Du in einem Heulthread denn für Meinungen?
Wenn interessiert es denn ernsthaft hier, ob Du nun keinen Bock mehr auf Wow hast oder aufhören willst.
Dann tue es doch einfach!
Und wenn Du sagst, Du hast alles erreicht, was es zu erreichen gibt - obwohl dem nicht so ist,
dann stimmt doch wohl irgendwie, ~wo was nicht!

Lass einfach solche (?) Threads (habe eh schon zu viele davon) - und es flamed Dich keiner -
und es tauchen auch keine Moralapostel auf!

*habefertig*^^


greetz


----------



## Flapso (7. Mai 2008)

Mach doch pls, wenn du was andres gefunden hast, nen Thread auf, wie depressiv du doch mit WoW warst und wie toll es dir jetz geht... Würdest du das tun? Bitte! :>


----------



## Mal´kuth (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde halt nach wow kommt dann hdro dan vlt gildwars.......

wenn einer das nicht chekct dann das vlt eher: ´1. WoW
                                                                      2.hdro
                                                                       3......


----------



## alex1606 (7. Mai 2008)

Flodark schrieb:


> Also meine Meinung zu WoW.
> Ich habe es 1 Jahr gezoggt ( mit ständigen pausen)
> und muss sagen, es macht sowas von kein Bock.
> 
> ...



Also, nur weil du dadurch Freunde, Schule vernachlässigst, muss das noch lange nicht allen so gehn. Ich zock jetzt auch seit ca. einem jahr WoW und ich bin sowohl mit meinen schulischen, als auch mit meinen zwischenmenschlichen Leistungen/Beziehungen vollkommen zufrieden. Es gibt eben Leute die anfällig für die "WoW-Sucht" sind und andere, die es nicht sind.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist jeder Mensch selber schuld, wenn er es zulässt, dass er WoW-abhängig wird!

BTT: Ich denke auch, dass die Themen der Warcraft-Welt nicht sonderlich gut in WoW umgesetzt sind. Wie bereits gesagt liefern die Warcraft-Bücher geniale Hintergrundgeschichte(LESEEMPFEHLUNG!), die aber leider nicht umgesetzt wird. Vorgelesene Questtexte, Zwischensequenzen,.... Das ist nahezu das einzige, das ich an Blizzard/WoW kritisiere.
Daher muss auch jeder selber entscheiden, ob man trotzdem bereit ist, das Game zu spielen. Denn "handwerklich" gesehen (=Gameplay) ist WoW nunmal das beste MMORPG, dass im Moment zu haben ist...

Lg


----------



## Somalia (7. Mai 2008)

Mit Wrath of the lichking wird wieder ein riesiger content kommen.. ich habe sehr interesse an der WoW welt, aber scherbenwelt haben mich die quests kaum interessiert.. mit wotlk werden sich sicher mehr leute die quests durchlesen, weil die geschichte von norend einzigartig und spannend ist.

mein wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. Mai 2008)

hatte so ziemlich das gleiche problem...
die loesung offenbarte sich in form der diablo2 cds, die ich gefunden hab ^^
also installiert und dann gleich mal den mod median2008 raufgeschmissen..der knaller! 
und warten auf war, stargate worlds und age of conan =)


----------



## Panasori (7. Mai 2008)

Wenn du's magst bist du cool, wenn nich' bist du ein Bastard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rasmus (7. Mai 2008)

Kann ich definitiv nur zustimmen! WoW ist echt ausgelutscht und langweilig geworden... hätte ich früher nie gedacht, aber jetzt habe ich echt freiwillig mit WoW aufgehört und warte auf WAR, da mir PvP eh immer am besten gefiel bei WoW^^


----------



## Big Tank (7. Mai 2008)

Denke das liegt daran das du schon seid 2,5 jahren zockst, wenn du seid 2,5 jahre herr der ringe online gezockt hast machts dir auch keinen richtigen spass mehr.

deswegen würd ich sagen mach ne kleine wow pause und fang mal wieder an.

Außerdem finde ich das WoW ne gfeile athmosphäre hat


----------



## ~Shákal~ (7. Mai 2008)

Kann auch nur total zustimmen. Am anfang macht WoW ja echt laune. Als ich dann auf Stufe 70 war hmm. Was machste nun dachte ich mir? Die Tagesquests sind die größte Scheisse die Blizzard nur machen konnte. Ich habs nur einmal gepackt alle Dailys auf Quel danas zu erledigen . beim 2. war ich einfach sowas von gelangweilit den selben mist wieder zu machen. So als frischer 70iger hat man ja kein gutes equip und man findet ewig keine Gruppe für ne 5er Instanz . Samstags hab ich manchmal 3,5 Stunden da rumgegammelt um ne Gruppe zu finden (Server Echsenkessel) Weil die meisten einfach keine lust haben Standart antwort : Ne , keine Zeit muss farmen WTF?! Keine Zeit?! Das is ein verdammtes Spiel man ! Keine Arbeit! Dass jeder nur an sich denkt kann ich nur bestätigen. WoW macht einfach kein Spaß mehr. In den Instanzen ist es doch auch immer das gleiche : Lauter kleine bunte Figuren springen und rennen um einen Großen herum bis er umfällt... *gähn* PvP... in WoW ? Das halte ich für nen  schlechten Witz. Bg´s machen kein Spaß und Arena is sowieso lächerlich und passt überhaupt nicht zu der Story. 

Und lasst Eure dummen Antworten weg , jeder sagt hier seine Meinung und natürlich spielen wir es nicht , wenn es uns kein Spaß mehr macht. Unsinnig sowas zu schreiben


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (8. Mai 2008)

wozu ein neues spiel anfangen? lvl 1-70 war zum kotzen wieso soll ich das alles nochma machen nur mit ner beschisseneren grafik un anderer story?
das ganze equip gefarme etc nur um dann in einem  anderem spiel dieselbe scheiße nochma durchleben?
naja bei anderen spielen is die community vllt besser aber wer weis wie lange...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Mai 2008)

alle anderen spiele werden genauso darauf aufbauen wie wow. lvln, farmen, pvp ect. pp. das wird sich nicht so schnell mit anderen spielen ändern. was will man denn in einem mmoorg? erklärt es mir. schreibt es dann gleich am besten an die hersteller....

ich spiele wow nur noch im raid modus. ich bin on wenn geraidet wird und gut ist. kohle habe ich genug, brauch ich nicht farmen.


und an die fanbois von daoc und warhammer. irgendwann meckert ihr über genau die sachen wie in wow. in einem mmorpg geht es nunmal hauptsächlig um lvln, questen, ausrüstung steigern, sammel das und das ect,. pp. (natürlich auch die story line, wenn sie einen interessiert)
mir fällt nicht ein was ihr noch wollt?

ich gehe in wow zum beispiel mit raiden, weil ich spass mit den leuten habe, mich im ts mit ihnen unterhalte.... über fehler rede... über taktiken. 

wenn einer keinen sinn mehr sieht, in einem mmorpg... dann sollte er aufhören, bevor er graue haare bekommt.


----------



## Annovella (8. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Es wird aber auch kein Anreiz gegeben für die Low lvl Spieler. Nur der Endcontent wird erweitert. Frage mich wieso? Und selbst der Endcontent bringts nimmer viel wenn man durch Ruf Farmen (wie langweilig) oder Marken sammeln leichter an Items kommt die zum Teil gleichwertig sind. Ist ja schön der Endcontent aber die Casual Gamer bleiben auf der Strecke. Und Story ist ziemlich Verbraten. Sei mal Ehrlich liest du dir die Quests durch? Weisst du welche Geschichte hinter jeder Ini steckt? Warum es die und die Bosse dadrin gibt? Ich glaube nicht wie gesagt Story bleibt auf der Strecke in diesem Game was andere Spiele besser erzählen




/sign

Ich wart eigendlich auch nurnoch auf WotLK...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Mai 2008)

@cyrus Du schreibst, daß sich Dein Spiel um die Raidinstanzen und deren Umgebung konzentriert und Du ansich nur noch zum Raid einloggst. Damit hast Du leider keinen erwähnenswerten Überblick über die Situation ausserhalb des 25er-Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mag einigen Reichen, wie man vollends sieht, aber anderen eben nicht.

Da war doch sicher vorher mal mehr ? Ich geh in kein MMO, wenn ich vorher weiß, daß es nach einer Weile nur noch darum geht ob man den kleinen Finger beim Anheben der Teetasse Nanosekundengenau um 82Grad oder nur 80 von der Trinkstellung spreizt.  Und so kleinlich laufen im Prinzip die Bosskämpfe im Endkontent ab. Dazu kommt dieses Massenfarmen für vor alem die Verzauberungen, aber auch für bestimmte Bosse das Resizeug.
WoW hat am Anfang und auch jetzt nicht damit geworben, daß es nach ein paar Monaten so einseitig wird wie es ansich nach 9 Monaten schon war. Man kann ausserhalb der 25er-Instanzen kaum mehr was mit Leuten machen, weil sie für den Raid farmen oder gerade mal wieder auf Raid oder nur einloggen, wenn Raid is. Wobei ich immer zugute halte, daß es inzwischen deutlich über 3 Jahre existiert. Aber das Grundkonzept von damals ist passe, damit ansich auch das Spiel.

Und natürlich geht jedes Spiel den natürlichen Weg, weil der Faktor Entdeckungsfreude im Spiel nach eine Weile abgewürgt is.


----------



## Ardenda (8. Mai 2008)

Ich sage es noch einmal es ist kein Heulthread es geht um die Umsetzung des Spiels World of Warcraft in ein Online MMORPG und NICHT dass ich aufhöre. Hört doch auf damit so en Müll zu schreiben und denkt vorher nach. Mein Motto erst denken dann Posten.

Gruß Ardena


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen... und ja es IST alles das selbe... darum gehts aber oft nicht... das richtige  Leben ist auch oft das selbe... ich spiele z.b. weiter weil ich sonst mit meinen kollegen gar nichts mehr zusamm zokken würde ^^ und weil spaß macht ne neue klasse mal auszuprobieren... Klar das lvl wird wieder arschenlahm und langweilig aber wenn ich mir die anderen online rpgs anschau... die sind auch so meißt noch schlechter und bei WoW kennt man sich nun mal am besten aus. Wenn dich eh nix hält außer das Game an sich würd ich vll auf etwas umsteigen was für abwechslung sorgt... z.b. Konsolen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na ja deine sache


----------



## Lokibu (8. Mai 2008)

> Ich sage es noch einmal es ist kein Heulthread es geht um die Umsetzung des Spiels World of Warcraft in ein Online MMORPG und NICHT dass ich aufhöre. Hört doch auf damit so en Müll zu schreiben und denkt vorher nach. Mein Motto erst denken dann Posten.




Komm hör auf, das hat hier doch keinen Sinn. Manche Leute kapieren einfach nicht, dass man sich auch mal austauschen will, z. B. aus welchen Gründen man aufgehört hat etc.

In WoW darfste noch nicht mal im Allgemeinen Chat über allgemeine Dinge reden ohne angepflaumt zu werden. Ich meine allgemeine Dinge über das Spiel. 

Die Leute die meinen das wären Heulthreads etc.. haben noch keine Lebenserfahrung und wissen nicht, dass man Kommunizieren muss um sich austauschen. 

Ehrlich gesagt, nach 2,5 Jahren kann ich verstehen, dass es langweilig wird, allerdings hast du bestimmt nicht alle Möglichkeiten genutzt. Wobei man sagen muss, dass sich ja sowieso alles ähnelt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein anderer Char plötzlich nur mit der Tastatur spielbar ist etc.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist sinnlos hier zu versuchen eine Kommunikation zu führen. Die meisten haben überhaupt keine Ahnung was eine Community ist. Ich würde dir empfehlen das Thema in einem Diskussionsforum zu führen, wo mehr Erwachsene sind.


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> alle anderen spiele werden genauso darauf aufbauen wie wow. lvln, farmen, pvp ect. pp. das wird sich nicht so schnell mit anderen spielen ändern. was will man denn in einem mmoorg? erklärt es mir. schreibt es dann gleich am besten an die hersteller....



Gibt es ja schon, siehe Ultima Online. Man besucht eine Auktion und findet sich plötzlich mitten in einem Selbstmordanschlag wieder ... oder man diskutiert mit Orks über den Wegezoll ... 
Einfach auch die Zeit, Lust und Gelegenheit haben sich auf unvorhergesehene Ereignisse ausgelöst von anderen Spielern einzulassen.
Das Konzept ist allerdings (wie ich festgestellt habe) schwer nachzuvollziehen für jemanden der es nie kennengelernt hat.


----------



## Brianbrasco (8. Mai 2008)

Das Spiel ist nach wie vor sehr gut. Klar langsam etwas ausgelutscht aber dies alleine würde nur wenige von WoW abhalten. Das Problem ist mehr die Com. Hatte man früher nette Unterhaltungen im /1 gibts heute nur noch geflame und gespame. Die viel beschworenen Kiddies und L33ts haben die Überhand gewonnen und schaffen eine Atmosphäre von Neid und Hass. Jo so lächerlich das klingen mag aber es ist so. Ich weiss noch als ich vor gut 1.5 Jahren meinen ersten Char auf Baelgung erstellte. (Davor war ich nur Lothar) mir viel sofort ein Unterschied auf. Es wurden täglich Randoms für Ony oder MC gesucht. Keiner hatte den anderen auf Grund seiens EQ irgendwie angemacht. Heute? Ja Heute heisst es nur noch. LFG RESTODUDU 350ABH. +/ oder LfG IMBA T5-6 XY für BT Clear, keine NOOBS!!

ALso das einzige was das Spiel so richtig zerstört ist der Erfolg. Es wurden viel zu viele Spieler angezogen, die nicht den Hauch eines schimmers haben, von der Story, von Rollenspiel und auch nur von sozialem Verhalten. Das RL hat sozusagen über die FantasyWelt von WoW gesiegt und so verhalten sich auch alle. Egoistisch.

So genug geflennt. Ich geh nach Mittelerde und freu mich, auf WoTL, wenn man wieder einen LvL Vorsprung erarbeiten kann und das ganze game ohne die Deppenfraktion mal wenigstens zwei drei Tage geniessen kann.

HF


----------



## Duncon (8. Mai 2008)

Halten wir doch mal fest....

WoW hat nicht mehr den Glanz alter Tage.....

Klar nervt es farm mal ebend 5 k Gold für Mount... Sammel mal bissel Ehre für dies und das...

Aber genau das gibbet nun bei HDR auch. Egal wie man es dreht, die Betreiber solcher Games sind darauf
aus, die Gamer langfristig an sich zu binden und Kapital zu schöpfen.

Denke genau das nervt manche User einfach. Warum kann man hier keine Questreihe machen....

Egal... ich bin auch weg von WoW, bzw. mache eine Auszeit, da es halt einige Sachen gibt die zu viel nerven.

Sotrytechnisch muss ich sagen, gab es nur eine Ini die einen wirklich vom Hocker gerissen hat. Das war HDZ1. Wünschte mir mehr solcher Inis.... Das Epicmarken farmen oder die Daliequests sind echt was fürn Arsch. Wo soll denn da noch der Spielspaß bleiben? 

Das Game hat ein Problem.... Bist Du kein Raider oder PVP Gamer so hast Du ab Lvl 70 definitv Probleme den Spielspaß aufrecht zu halten. Man geht immer wieder Heroinis und farmt Ruf etc. Denke genau das nervt manche Leute die mehr erwarten. Kann ich komplett nachvollziehen.

Storytechnisch könnte Blizz sich etwas bei HDR abschauen, da man zumindest in den Inis eine Vorsequenz bekommt und sich etwas mehr damit identifiziert. 

Aber sonst ist WoW schon kein schlechtes Game. Es ist normal dass man ein Game wenn man es über 2 Jahre zockt langweilig wird. Was soll Blizz denn machen? Gibbet ein Addon, geht das Gejammer wieder von vorne los. Manche sind noch nicht soweit, etc. 

Verbesserungsverschläge wären seitens der User im Blizzforum vielleicht mal angebracht. Keine Ahnung ob es sowas bereits gibt. Auch neue Spieler, oder Spieler die einen neuen Char hochziehen, sollten auch die Möglichkeit haben alte Inis zu besuchen, evtl. Anreize schaffen dass mehere Leute neue Chars hochziehen, so dass man nicht stundenlang nach ner Gruppe suchen muss... 

Nun ja... WoW hat Mängel, HDR aber auch!

Es ist völlig egal, Blizz hat doch selber bemerkt, dass WoW mittlerweile den Zenit der Zeit erreicht hat. Daher gibt es auch bald kein weiteres Addon, schließlich wird man ja ein neues Game rausbringen.

Genießt einfach die Zeit in WoW, spielt das Addon (die gleichen Probleme wie jetzt werdet Ihr wieder haben beim Erreichen des Höchstlevels, etc.). Dann steht Ihr wieder vor der gleichen Frage.

Es ist nur ein Game, das viele Leute absolut in eine nicht reale Welt abtauchen lässt, wo man sehr schwer raus kommt (der ein oder andere).


----------



## MoeMT384 (8. Mai 2008)

Erst mal folgendes:



Ardenda schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich Spiele schon seid 2,5 Jahren WOW



Schau mal bitte HIER



> ... und zwischen Szenen untermahtl wird ...



ich mahle höchsten Mehl unter...



> ... um den Ruf zu erlangen auch zu wieder?  ...



Mir ist dieser Beitrag zu WIDER, da er schon WIEDER daneben greift. 



> Freue mich auf eure Anregungen



Das waren meine ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Merlinia (8. Mai 2008)

Machs, mach ich wie ich, da ich farmen und sowas nicht mag, mach ich PvP, was sowieso viel besser als der PvE content ist...sonst alle paar wochen bis die normal wow zum hals raushängt auf privi gehn und da so viel scheiße machen bis du von dagebannt wirst, dann fühlst dich schon viel besser.


----------



## celticfrost (8. Mai 2008)

Merlinia schrieb:


> ...sonst alle paar wochen bis die normal wow zum hals raushängt auf privi gehn und da so viel scheiße machen bis du von dagebannt wirst, dann fühlst dich schon viel besser.



omg....hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## chickennugget (8. Mai 2008)

hi . Ich muss sagen in gewisser hinsicht hast du leider recht.wow ist nicht mehr das was es mal war. Ich habe selber 3 wochen hdro gespielt und finde es nicht schlecht . Allerdings finde ich es ist ein komplett anderes spiel als wow. Es gibt kein pvp system das so grandios ist wie in wow. Die grafik ist in wow nicht darum so schlecht weil blizzard nichts drauf hat , sondern weil sie wollen das jeder wow spielen kann egal wie gut der rechner ist. Mein laptop schafft die grafik von hdro nicht auf voller leistung und ich finde das dämpft den spielspass gewaltig.ich spiele seit dem es draußen ist wow. Ich muss sagen es stimmt . Wow war am anfang besser als heute. Aber ich hoffe blizzard merkt das früher oder später und ändert das wieder. Ich meine früher war es absolut krass wenn man mit t2 rumgerannt ist . Heute ist es für jeden boon möglich das beste equip zu bekommen. Ich hoffe das wird mit wotlk besser. Ausserdem muss ich sagen halte ich nicht viel von dieser starwars welt die sich scherbenwelt nennt . Darum freue ich mich auch auf das neue addon. Ich werde wow treu bleiben und hoffe es wird eines tages noch toller als am anfang werden. Bis dahin . Lg und für die horde.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (8. Mai 2008)

Mein Ziel ist es derzeit erst einmal den Endcontent zu erreichen. Durch widrige Umstände blieb mir das bislang versagt. Ich musste meinen alten 70er Char mit mittelmäßigem Equip zurücklassen ohne jemals an einem größeren Raid wie z.B. Kara oder Heroics teilzunehmen. 

Neuanfang. Neuer Server.

Jetzt bin ich gerade bei Level 64 angelangt und habe noch jede Menge vor mir um nur annähernd dahin zu kommen wo ich vorher war. 

Von daher werde ich noch weiter spielen.

Sicher, es könnte manchmal etwas spannender sein. Warum soll ich 10 verdammte Sporen sammeln für eine Sache die mich eh nicht interessiert? Eigentlich nur für Gold und EP. Aber was solls? Bei meinem Lootglück ist das meist eh schnell gegessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blinka (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Isch schon fazinierend WoW Kiddi Spam Extreme hier. 

aber Spass beiseite.

Blizzard macht doch nix grosses mehr für die Kiddi Comunity !!..naja ein addon ein Content Patch wieder um die zeit zum nächsten Addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schmackhaft zumachen.

aber was bitte ändert sich ...???? garnix !! ausser lvl cup auf 80 aber es gibt einfach keine grundlegende neue Ideen. Die Kiddies werde bei Laune gehalten mehr auch nicht.Blizzard ist doch gar net mal dumm.

Warum mehr machen wenn es der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Schafherde so gefällt"..never changing a wining Team.

Aber es gibt wahrscheinlich zuviele hier die an ein (Wow 2 -Märchen glauben) 
da kann ich nur sagen ausgeträumt.

fazit :Wow ist ausgelutscht ,ideenlos Blizzard ist nur darauf bedacht die bestehende Zahlende Comunity zu halten mehr auch nicht. Uns so werden die Kiddies auch noch Zukunft ihr Taschengeld für Weh oh weh ausgeben.

kleiner Tipp Age of Conan das ist eine Herausforderung aber leider erst ab 18 also liebe Kiddies spielt Wow und bleibt dort bitte !!


----------



## Pymonte (8. Mai 2008)

Merlinia schrieb:


> Machs, mach ich wie ich, da ich farmen und sowas nicht mag, mach ich PvP, was sowieso viel besser als der PvE content ist...sonst alle paar wochen bis die normal wow zum hals raushängt auf privi gehn und da so viel scheiße machen bis du von dagebannt wirst, dann fühlst dich schon viel besser.



omg kiddy inc

mal ehrlich, schon mal was von der Deutschen Rechtschreibung gehört? Wenigstens ansatzweise?

Und PvP in WoW Sucks, denn es ist öde und eigentlich nur PvE mit ein bissel Spieler verprügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wandor (8. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

/Senftube aufschraub

Ich habe auch 4 70er (HM,Druide,Pala und Schamane) und stellenweise spüre ich auch nur noch eine geringe Motivation das ganze 70er Rentnerdasein zu leben/spielen.

Dennoch, bei 4 Chars gibts immer wieder was anderes. Solche "Motivationsdurststrecken" sind (bei mir zumindest) nur von kurzer dauer, sodaß es nach kurzer Zeit wieder "voll losgehen" kann.

Teamspeak z.b. hilft in einer grösseren Gilde auch kurze Langeweilephasen zu überbrücken.
Ich bin z.B. im Schichtdienst tätig und kann dadurch nur Phasenweise exessiv spielen.
z.B. wenn ich 5 Tage am Stück Nacht bzw. Tagschicht habe kann ich in diesen 5 Tagen maximal 1 Std. am Tag spielen. 

Wenn ich dann nach diesen 5 Arbeitstagen  wieder 3-4 Tage frei habe, habe ich dann eine höhere Motivation zu spielen wie wenn ich (Urlaub bzw. lange frei hab)

/Senftube zuschraub.

Bis dahin,

Wandor


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Mai 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema keine Story, lies mal die Bücher, dann findest du die story auch


Hierzu muss ich sagen: Jain.

Das Problem ist meines Erachtens, dass man eben in die Story erst so richtig in den hohen Leveln involviert wird. Natürlich bekommt man am Anfang auch oft kleine Seitenhiebe zur WarCraft-Story oder findet es toll, wenn man plötzlich Orte oder Personen trifft, die man aus den Büchern kennt. Aber trotz allem besteht die Story in den niedrigen Leveln aus mehr oder minder unzusammenhängenden Quest/Questreihen, die einfach nur oberflächliche Stories bieten. Und wenn ich dann endlich an eine Stelle komme, an der ich selbst in das WC-Universum eingreifen kann... was weiss ich, z. B. Illidan töten... also ich weiss nicht. Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt erscheint mir das Game dann mehr als Arbeit denn als Spiel und die Story interessiert dann die meisten eh nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## DunCrow (8. Mai 2008)

WoW ist ein Computerspiel.

Alle anderen Computerspiele spielt man so lange, bis man keine Lust mehr hat.

WoW spielt man weiter und jammert in den Foren rum, dass es soo langweilig ist.


----------



## razielooo (8. Mai 2008)

Mein account läuft am 10. ab..gott sei dank^^...denn hab kein bock mehr auf kiddis und auf dieses item geile getue! Aber man muss sagen...trotz 2,5 jahre und den neuheiten (nur neue items sammeln und mehr gold ausgeben/farmen) steigt die wow spieler zahl immer weiter...obwohl fast nur in foren steht wie scheiße das game ist und wie schlecht die entwickler sind^^....

an die leute die meinen entwickler sind schlecht dann -> machts besser und wer 10 millionen abo-kunden hat...kann kein schlechter entwickler sein^^..die wissen einfach wie man geld verdient (in dem man nur neue epics reinmacht xD)

also ich finde..respect an blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painINprogress (8. Mai 2008)

man man man im jeden thema das selbe zu lessen alle heulen rum das ihnen wow net gefallen tut aber nu ma so jungs dan hört auf schmeist es vom rechner und lasst die leute die es immernoch toll finden den spass ja ich spiel auch schon seid anfangan und ich finde es immer noch super!!

also das ma von mir


----------



## Ouna (8. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wieso einige das Spiel so ausgelutscht finden.

1. Es wird zuviel Zeit in das Spiel investiert. Klingt dumm, ist so. 
Bestes Beispiel: Ich war Anfang dieses Jahres 2 Monate krankheitsbedingt zu Hause. Da um die Mittags- und Nachmittagszeit keiner zu Hause ist und ich mir den Talkshowmist im Fernsehn nich antun wollte, habe ich WoW gezockt. Am Anfang war es toll, man hatte Zeit dafür, alles war toll. Aber schon nach einer Woche stellte sich die "Oh man schon wieder diese scheiß Quests/Inis/etc"-Phase ein. Jetzt habe ich am Tag maximal 5 Stunden Zeit für WoW, davon gehen 4 fürs Raiden drauf (außer freitags oder ich werde ausnahmsweise nicht gebraucht). 

Was meint ihr, wie TOLL es plötzlich ist, wenn man mal Zeit hat, ein halbes Level zu machen? Wenn man mal nen Karamarkenfarmrun machen kann? Das ist keine Ironie, mein purer Ernst. Ich freue mich auf die Raids sowie auf ein paar Minuten für mich. 

2. Sucht euch eine Gilde mit Niveau.
Leider Gottes gibt es viel zu viele Gilden, wo nur vorpubertäres Verhalten herrscht (ey ich brauch Item xyz also net rollen wenn das dropt pls). Ob man wirklich in eine Gilde passt, weiß man meistens erst nach ein paar Wochen. Sucht euch Leute, die sich für eure Person interessieren, nicht für euren Char, der seine Twinks durch Instanz A ziehen kann oder der euch nur für seine eigenen Zwecke missbraucht.
Selbst oft erlebt, habe einen gut equipten Tank. Einige Leute, mit denen man einmal irgendwo waren, packen einen gleich auf ihre FL, weil man ja so nett ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wie ernst sie es meinen, merkt man besonders dann, wenn nur Fragen wie "Kannste xyz ziehen?", "Kannste mir g leihen?", "Kannste das und das machen?" kommen. Sobald man öfters ablehnt und sich die Person nie wieder meldet, wisst ihr, dass es nur einer war, der auf sein eigenes Wohl aus war.

3. Gebt euch Mühe mit euren Chars. 
Nehmt euch beim erstellen Zeit, überlegt euch einen guten Namen, nicht einen, nur weils jetzt schnell gehen muss. Je mehr man sich mit seinem Char Mühe gibt, desto mehr Verbindung hat man zu ihm - desto geringer die Chance, dass er auf lvl 70 einfach nur vergammelt.


----------



## Gocu (8. Mai 2008)

also ich war glaub ich 62 habe dann nie mehr gelevelt weil es einfach langweilig wurde dann kam ich ma immer so paar minuten on und irgendwann hab ich gedacht "komm ich versucht nochmal" dann hab ich auf 63 gespielt und danach hab ich wieder festgestellt das es überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr macht dann bin ich zu HdRO gewechselt und dort finde ich alles besser besonders die Community


----------



## Flodark (8. Mai 2008)

@Ouna
Sehr schöner Text der genau zutrifft.
Danke


----------



## Ardenda (8. Mai 2008)

Was erhofft ihr euch eigentlich vom neuen Addon?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Was erhofft ihr euch eigentlich vom neuen Addon?


Also wenn Du so fragst... mehr vom Alten in der gewohnten Qualität... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Ernsthaft. Ich denke nicht, dass Blizz das ganze Spielkonzept nochmal komplett überarbeitet. Es gibt sicherlich ein paar Neuerungen... muss es ja geben, damit sich der neue Beruf und der DK auch in die Welt einpassen können. Aber das war es dann wohl auch schon.


----------



## chinsai (8. Mai 2008)

mhmh du willst was neues simmts?
patch 2.4? sonnenbrunnenplateau? terrasse der magister? oder findest du keine gruppe?
und spiel doch ma die andere fraktion da sind die quests auch anders!


----------



## Lillyan (8. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Was erhofft ihr euch eigentlich vom neuen Addon?




Das selbe wie bisher, nur daß es ein wenig weiter geht. Ein paar neue Talente/Skills dazu kommen , ein wenig anders aussieht, ein wenig mehr Geschichte... und hoffentlich nen Frisör *whoooot*. Ich gebe mich keinen Illusionen alla "mit dem Addon wird alles anders" hin, genau so wenig wie es bei anderen Spielen anders ist als bei WoW. Sicherlich, ein neues Spiel hat erstmal wieder mehr Reiz, aber der verfliegt auch mit der Zeit, genau wie sich die Community im Laufe der zeit verändern wird und man immer wieder lesen wird "blablubb hat das Spiel kaputt gepatcht".


----------



## Valiel (8. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele ungefär 2,5 jahre WoW und mich nervt auch einiges. Hab mittlerweile auch 5x 70er und twink mir gerade schami und priester hoch. Aber spaß machts trotzdem noch. Hab ne nette Gilde und joa. Ich bleib bei WoW^^


----------



## iveo (8. Mai 2008)

Vom Addon erhoffe ich mir, dass es jene Leute, die mit dem Motivationsprinzip des Spiels, das vor allem auf dem Ausbau der eigenen Ausrüstung basiert, und dem viele Spieler auch sämtliche anderen spielerischen Bedürfnisse unterzuordnen bereit sind, weiterhin an WoW bindet.

Insofern erhoffe ich mir das, damit in Spielen wie AoC eine tolle Community entstehen kann, aus vor allem auch Rollenspielern. Und da es (soweit ich das weiß) ab 18 ist, sehe ich gute Chancen, die das Entstehen einer Alternative gewährleisten.

Ich finde es einfach irrsinnig lähmend, dauernd mit grauenhaften Kindereien konfrontiert zu werden und finde es durchaus traurig, dass WoW weder Nischenprodukt ist, noch angemessen von den GM's betreut wird, um einen angenehmen Spielalltag zu gewährleisten. 

Man darf natürlich nicht schwarz/weiß malen, es gibt sehr viele tolle Leute, mit denen es viel Spaß macht, gemeinsam Zeit in WoW zu verbringen. Aber der Durchbruch beim breiten Massenpublikum, hat für viele andere das Spiel nach und nach ruiniert.

Computerspiel hin oder her, viele sehen ein Spiel vom Charakter World of Warcrafts doch auch als ein Eintauchen in eine andere Welt. Als ein Abschalten nach der Arbeit. Ein Mittel um den Kopf freizubekommen, eingepfercht inmitten der Großstadt. Dafür finde ich WoW nur immer weniger geeignet. 

Abgesehen von dem Problem, welches ich mehr und mehr mit WoW habe, das das MMO-Genre den Massen eröffnet hat, sehe ich schon auch einfach das Problem, dass sich Dinge abnutzen. Im Falle des WoW geschah das doch wahnsinnig und erstaunlich langsam bei mir. Blizzard bietet echt viel. Man sucht meiner Meinung nach keine Alternativen aus einer generellen Unzufriedenheit heraus, sondern daraus, dass man nach gut 3 Jahren einigermaßen gesättigt ist.

Ich freue mich auf den frischen Wind den 2008 in das Genre bringt und finde auch, dass diese Diskussion durchaus Raum verdient hat. Auch MMO's müssen so vielfältig sein, wie die Menschen die sie spielen, denn sie sind es, die letztendlich ein MMO zu großem Teil mit ausmachen.


----------



## Exo1337 (8. Mai 2008)

> Von welcher Diksussion redest du? Wenn sich jemand ausheult dass das Spiel nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war, und dass es ihm keinen Spaß mehr macht, und dass ihm andere Spiele viel mehr Spaß machen kann man eigentlich wirklich nur 3 Sachen antworten
> 
> 1.) Wieso erzählst du mir das ?
> 2.) Wenn es dir keinen Spaß mehr macht, hör auf und mach etwas was dir Spaß macht !
> ...



/sign wenn jmd keine lust mehr auf ein spiel hat kann ihm die com seine entscheidung weiterzuzocken oder nich nicht abnehmen. is ja sonst nich meine art aber der thread is echt unnötig entweder man zockt weils einem spaß macht oder eben nich...un sich durch ein spiel zu quälen obwohl es keinen spaß macht un stumpf weiterzocken, das is n grund sich ma ernsthaft gedanken zu machen


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Mai 2008)

Halten wir mal fest:

Wow ist seit geraumer Zeit unangefochtner Marktführer.
Bei seiner Einführung war das Spielkonzept schlichtweg genial!
Und auch heute macht es noch Spaß!

Dennoch, darf man nicht vergessen, dass Blizzard ein kommerzielles Unternehmen ist was das Spiel nicht herausgebracht hat um uns allen was gutes zu tun sondern um Geld zu verdienen! Für ein Unternehmen ist die Stornoquote (sprich Kündigungen) nicht interessant solange der Zuwachs um einiges höher ist. 

Damit liese sich auch erkären warum es immer einfacher wird, an gute Ausrüstung dran zu kommen, die Inis in mehrere unabhängige Teile getrennt werden und und und. Sie fragen nicht was sie tun können um Kündigungen zu verhindern. Davon gabs noch nicht genug, sie fragen sich wie sie neue heranholen können. Und wenn der Markt gesättigt ist, wird halt bei den "Wenig-Spielern" gefischt. WotLK wird nicht viel neues bringen, eher alt-bewährtes um die Spielwelt zu erweitern und weil man mit Hochdruck noch was rausbringen will kurz nach dem die Konkurrenten Warhammer und Aoc auf den Markt kommen. Wichtig dabei ist: DANACH! Man will ja nicht das die Leute WotLK kaufen und dann wechseln, sondern man will diese ja wieder zurück locken!

Aber mal ehrlich! Viele schwärmen von den neuen Spielen und ham sie noch nichtmal gespielt!! Wie siehts da aus mit Support? Verbindung? Fehler? Und und und? Werden sie bestehen??

Ich persönlich bin jetzt seit über einem Jahr bei Wow und hab riesig Spaß! Größenteils durch die Leute die ich kennengelernt hab und durch die Story sowie das Gameplay. Haltet mich für abartig aber ich mag auch zwischendurch mal nen Angeltagesquest!^^ 

Ja ich vermisse es auch das nicht wirklich was unvorhergesehenes passiert ausser Drops. Aber ich wage auch zu behaupten das manch einer der nach Atmospähre schreit sie InGame garnicht wahrnimmt. In Silithius z.B. gibts nen Zwerg den man nach der Prinzessin befragen soll. Ich geh da auch öfter mal auf "ich hab da noch ne Frage" während andere den Quest annehmen und auch schon das passende Addon aufblinkt wohin es geht, was er zu tun hat und vielleicht auch noch welche Tasten er für den Kampf drücken muß?? Macht das die neuen Spiele aus? Das es da einfach noch keine Addons dafür gibt?

Ich winke jedem der geht zum Abschied lebewohl und denke mir man trifft sich immer zweimal im Leben, entweder wieder in Wow oder in einem neuen Spiel. Denn wenn genügend Kündigungen eingehen wird sich Blizzard vielleicht wieder etwas mehr Mühe geben den sonst sind die Pve'ler in Aoc, die Pvp'ler in Warhammer und die Casuals einfach weg weil sie gehört haben das was anderes momentan viel besser ist.

Ob sie es wirklich tun wird die Zeit zeigen und bis dahin geb ich euch noch eins zu bedenken:

Egal welches Spiel und welche Rasse, WIR sind alles Menschen und unterhalten uns hier über Computerspiele! Das solltet ihr euch immer und immer wieder in den Hinterkopf rufen......

bis dahin: Für die Horde!!


----------



## Panasori (8. Mai 2008)

wow ist ein spiel


----------



## warloc (8. Mai 2008)

ich hab nen 70er hexenmeister aber der is mir mittlerweile so langweilig geworden dass ich nen krieger angefangen hab der auch schon 60 ist und der macht mir wiederrum mehr spaß weil es eben nich das selbe ist wie ein hexer anstatt zauber zu casten kloppste einfach drauf und wenn ich keinen bog mehr hab draufzukloppen hab ich ja immer noch den hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenn man auf beides keinen bog hat probiers ma mit nem healer is auch interressant
ansonsten wie wärs mit nem jäger oder schamane 


naja aber wenn du aufhören willst is das nich mein problem aber vielleicht hats ja wen anders interressiert 



mfg warloc


----------



## BadCat (8. Mai 2008)

@Ardenda:
Ganz einfach: HÖR AUF
es zwingt dich keiner WoW zu spielen. Also kündige den Account, geh mal raus an die frische Luft und fahr Fahrrad oder Inliner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Mai 2008)

Ich erhoffe mir vom Addon nicht deutlich mehr als von BC. Etwa 2 Monate Spielspaß, weil der Geist des Entdeckungsfiebers die Leute aus ihrem 25er-Raidalltag zieht und so ausserhalb der Raidfixierung für eben die 2 Monate eine Auswahl an Spielern besteht.

Von den 10 Millonen offiziell genannten Acc werden wohl die Hälfte professionelle Farmaccounts aus ganz fernen Landen sein, ein weiteres Viertel langfristig stillgelgete Accounts.
Die Aktion für die Sonneinsel zeigt es doch deutlich genug. Wenn man vorher die Öffnung von AQ mitgemacht hat, besteht ein deutlicher Unterschied. Damals hing nicht der ganze Server für das Ereignis so stark in den Seilen wie Heute, und trotzdem kommt nicht so viel bei raus wie damals, weil die Mannstäkre fehlt. Ausserdem waren damals die deutschen Server nicht so dominant, woraus ich einen erheblichen Spielerschwund vor allem bei den britischen Servern schließe.


----------



## zhorin (8. Mai 2008)

Tja damals das AQ Öffnungsevent ... da konnte man noch als Server zuerst fertig werden und auch zuerst die neuen Instanzen anschauen ... naja beim Sunwell wars ja auch so gedacht aber dann ging ja das geheule los das man ja so benachteilgt wäre wenn man auf nem populationsschwachen Server spielt und dann als Pro-gamer-gilde keine Chance auf nen EU oder World First Kill hat ... und schon wurds wieder herausgenommen und alles wird überall freigeschaltet ... wertet man dadurch nicht die Quests zu nem stupiden Gefarme ab - wo man doch für den Server eh nix mehr erreichen kann ? 
Naja sollen die Pro Gilden ihre Firstkills haben und der Rest darf Grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( genau das macht doch WoW heut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Mai 2008)

zhorin schrieb:


> Tja damals das AQ Öffnungsevent ... da konnte man noch als Server zuerst fertig werden und auch zuerst die neuen Instanzen anschauen ... naja beim Sunwell wars ja auch so gedacht aber dann ging ja das geheule los das man ja so benachteilgt wäre wenn man auf nem populationsschwachen Server spielt und dann als Pro-gamer-gilde keine Chance auf nen EU oder World First Kill hat ... und schon wurds wieder herausgenommen und alles wird überall freigeschaltet ... wertet man dadurch nicht die Quests zu nem stupiden Gefarme ab - wo man doch für den Server eh nix mehr erreichen kann ?
> Naja sollen die Pro Gilden ihre Firstkills haben und der Rest darf Grinden
> 
> 
> ...



du willst also wieder mehr möglichkeiten der welt zu zeigen, dass man den größten hat ?



zhorin schrieb:


> wo man doch für den Server eh nix mehr erreichen kann ?



evtl einfach mal versuchen mit freunden die nicht alle roxxr sind was zu erreichen ? ich hab da immer noch ne menge spass mit der richtigen gilde/friendlist


----------



## Ardenda (8. Mai 2008)

BadCat schrieb:


> @Ardenda:
> Ganz einfach: HÖR AUF
> es zwingt dich keiner WoW zu spielen. Also kündige den Account, geh mal raus an die frische Luft und fahr Fahrrad oder Inliner
> 
> ...



Ich hab doch schon aufgehört ^^. naja ich sag nix mehr dazu einige schreiben echt produktives was sehr interessant ist zu lesen und andere schreiben das was du schreibst ^^


----------



## Lori. (8. Mai 2008)

Man kann nicht einfach mit WoW aufhören, man braucht eine Ersatzdroge - leider gibts auf lange Sicht keine halbwegs gute Konkurrenz zu WoW.

@Thedynamike
So einen Scheißhaufen wie dich, hab ich ja noch nirgens gesehen. PvE in WoW ist wohl der größte Dreck, den je ein Spiel eingeführt hat. Einmal BT/Hyjal clearen war ja noch ganz lustig - aber wenn man da 10 Monate reinrennt wirkt es etwas gezwungen.

Gutes MMO => Langzeit PvP und nicht alle 3 Monate ne neue Instance.


----------



## EmJaY (8. Mai 2008)

man die WoW Fanboyfraktion macht malwieder mächtig wirbel.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach mit WoW aufhören, man braucht eine Ersatzdroge - leider gibts auf lange Sicht keine halbwegs gute Konkurrenz zu WoW.
> 
> @Thedynamike
> So einen Scheißhaufen wie dich, hab ich ja noch nirgens gesehen. PvE in WoW ist wohl der größte Dreck, den je ein Spiel eingeführt hat. Einmal BT/Hyjal clearen war ja noch ganz lustig - aber wenn man da 10 Monate reinrennt wirkt es etwas gezwungen.
> ...



schonmal auf die idee gekommen das die "ursprungs" wow´ler pvp nur bedingt wollten ? -.-
die pvp freaks ham daoc/gw gespielt ..die pvmler wow 

und "scheisshaufen" ist wirklich eine gekonnte ausdrucksweise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibbey (8. Mai 2008)

Du hast oben geschrieben, du hast den den Endcontent clear... wohl kaum, kannst du nämlich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das letzte Tor ist noch zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (8. Mai 2008)

Die von dir beschriebene Situation kenne ich (bis auf das End-Content ^^).

Habe beim Release von LotRO mal den Probemonat gespielt und war eigentlich von der Atmosphäre sehr angetan.
Wiederum hat das Spiel nicht den gleichen Reiz für mich wie WoW ... (trotzdem ein saugutes Spiel ^^).

Aber wenn sich bei mir eine solche Phase eingestellt hat habe ich meinen Acc auslaufen lassen und erst mal Pause gemacht.
Bisher hat es mich immer wieder zurück gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach mit WoW aufhören, man braucht eine Ersatzdroge - leider gibts auf lange Sicht keine halbwegs gute Konkurrenz zu WoW.[...]


Wer so argumentiert, sollte vielleicht doch mal in Erwägung ziehen einen Suchtexperten zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Mace (9. Mai 2008)

sehe das genau so..need mehr story in wow...der weg von illidan zum beispiel ...da könnte man so viel draus machen =/


----------



## Caliostra (9. Mai 2008)

Sagt mal Kinderchen, was wollt ihr eigentlich noch alles ? Schaun wir uns doch mal an, was wir da haben in WoW:

- eine ansprechende Story (Horde vs. Allianz und beide vs. brennende Legion)
- PVE: (ok, manche der Quests wiederholen sich stupide, aber sie geben jedem die Möglichkeit, auch ohne Gruppe zu leveln)
- Instanzen: die zum größten Teil sehr stimmungsvoll sind (Ausnahmen wie Gnom gibt es immer)
- PVP: Wer in den Instanzen nichts reissen kann, kann sich hier austoben

Und das ganze ist im Jahre 2005 auf den Markt gekommen ! Leute, merkt ihr eigentlich gar nichts mehr ? Nennt mir ein Spiel, das alle diese Features hat, dann auch noch versucht, ein Gleichgewicht zwischen diesen Features zu bekommen, und das auch noch alle paar Monate neue Contents für lau liefert ! 

Jeder der hier rummault soll sich mal überlegen, welches Spiel ihm das alles liefert, und sich dann nochmal hier melden. 

HdRO: Nett, Klasse Grafik, aber viel zu dicht an der literaischen Vorlage
GW: Reines stures PVP - kloppen 
Hellgate London: *hust* nicht umsonst Buggate genannt

Ist diese Rumnörgelei nun mal wieder typisch deutsch ?


----------



## Lysandra (9. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jop, kann dich 100% ig verstehen.

Hab WOW mit der Beta damals angefangen und vor BC nen Mage, nen Priester und nen Schami hochgespielt; nen Schurken und nen Pala noch bis in den Mitdlevelbereich.

Mit Mage auch den Endcontent bis hin zu BWL clear.


Beim Start von BC war WOW furchtbar ausgelutscht, fade und uninteressant.


Von BC hab ich mir dann viel erhofft ... und wurde enttäuscht. Trotz neuer Talente etc. wars wieder das Gleiche ...


Ergo hab ich wie du beschlossen: Aus und vorbei. WOW war nice aber ist ausgelutscht.
(Mage auf 65, Priest auf 63 und Schami auf 61 ... also nicht wirklich lange).




Bin dann auf HDRO umgestiegen. Ist hübsch. Aber das Interessanteste waren einfach die bekannten Locations aus dem Roman ... als ich die alle gesehen hatte und alle Karten durchhatte (gut - den Raidcontent, wenn man das bei HDRO so nennen darf - hab ich ausgelassen) verging mir relativ bald die Lust daran.

Auch wenn HDRO auf den ersten Eindruck schöner gemacht ist, kommt imo die Atmosphäre und der Dauerspass nicht so rüber wie bei WOW.

Nächster Versuch war dann Hellgate London - auch eine Enttäuschung (leider).



Puh - nach einem Jahr WOW-Absenz kehrte ich dann also wieder zum (derzeit) besten MMORPG der Welt zurück ... 


UND:


Ja. Ich würds wieder tun. Ein Jahr Pause hat sehr gut getan. Der Neueinstieg ... hier gehöre ich hin. Es macht wieder Spass ...

aber die Pause hab ich dringend gebraucht.




P.S.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich versuche mich diesmal nicht wieder so reinzusteigern, sondern WOW als Fun zu betrachten. 

Keine so fixen hochmotivierten Raidtermine mehr (also keine Power-Group), kein klares Austüfteln, was ich denn unbedingt noch für einen Drop von dem und dem Boss benötige ... und gelegentlich mal lieber nen Twink daddeln bei dem man "schnellen" Erfolg hat, anstatt dem Imba-XXX-Gegenstand nachzuweinen, für den man 40 Stunden zocken muss (denke hierbei z.B. an den 150-Hero-Marken-Dolch vom letzten Patch).



Meine Empfehlung (aus persönlicher Erfahrung):

Leg deinen Account still - jetzt weiterspielen würde dir WOW nur noch weiter vermiesen.



Daddle einige andere MMORPGS (wenn einen hier die Lust gepackt hat, kann ein Offline-RPG leider kaum mithalten auf Dauer) und genieße die Auszeit.


UND falls dich die Lust in 6 Monaten, 1 Jahr, 2 Jahren wieder packt: Reaktiviere deinen Account.
Zock deinen Char weiter - oder fang nen neuen an.


ODER bete, dass ein Game rauskommt, das den Spielspass so langfristig und die Atmosphäre so gut rüberbringt wie WOW.

Angeblich soll ja WHO der erste ernsthafte Mainstreamkandidat als ernste Konkurrenz zu WOW sein ... glaub ich aber erst, wenn ichs selbst nen halbes Jahr angetestet hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



LG
Lys


----------



## Weldras (9. Mai 2008)

Lösung : PVP


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Mai 2008)

Lysandra schrieb:


> Angeblich soll ja WHO der erste ernsthafte Mainstreamkandidat als ernste Konkurrenz zu WOW sein ... glaub ich aber erst, wenn ichs selbst nen halbes Jahr angetestet hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign !!!!!

Das ist genau der ganze Dreh und Angelpunkt!! Es gab schon Threads mit: "Irgendwie macht mir Wow keinen Spaß" mit Tipps wie: Probier mal andere Rasse, Klasse, Fraktion, nimm ein Bein hoch und Hüpf während des Spielens.....

Oder welche die erstmal fragen: Bist du im Eschental schon mit jedem Baum per du? Grüßt dich jeder Endboß von den Inis weil ihr schon alte Kumpels seid? Wenn nein kennst du das Spiel doch noch garnicht!

Die andere Seite:
Aber das neue Spiel was rauskommt, das hat bessere Grafik und besser Pvp und und und

Nur weil ne Sache einem gefällt heißt es doch nicht das es jemand anderem auch gefallen muß, deshalb bleiben wir hier im Thread doch dabei was man sich vorstellen könnte, was noch interessant für Wow wäre oder warum es manche halt nicht langweilig finden.... 

Ich denke das ist der Sinn warum der Thread erstellt wurde und nicht wie viele meinen weil der TE Wow allen madig machen will oder ein "omg, wir können nicht ohne dich leben!" hören will!

In diesem Sinne...

für die Horde!


----------



## celticfrost (9. Mai 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Ist diese Rumnörgelei nun mal wieder typisch deutsch ?



schliesse mich deiner antwort zu 100% an...und nein, nicht typisch deutsch...typisch mensch, denn der hat grundsätzlich immer an allem was rumzumeckern...

es gibt immer individuen, denen man es nie und nimmer recht machen kann.

ich sag nur...

Zitat eines mir Bekannten Individuums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_"boaah ey...die fernsehlandschaft ist sowas von mies geworden. pro7 und all die anderen bringen nur noch müll...als ich das letzte mal Britt gesehen hab, da...."_

alles klar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NieWiederBlizzard (9. Mai 2008)

WoW ist nur noch nachmittags gut besucht, wo sich Kinder im Chat streiten oder ihre Sachen in den Hauptstädten vorzeigen.

WoW tritt seit 3 Jahren auf der Stelle.

Wow hat mit Rollenspiel nichts mehr zu tun, Rollenspielserver sind bedeutlungslos.

WoW hat keine Hintergrundgeschichte: Eisenschmiede, Prachtmeer, Höllschrei, Frostgram, solche Dinge gibt es in World of Warcraft nicht.

WoW ist voll von Goldspammern, was Blizzard nicht die Bohne interessiert.

WoW hat weniger Spieler in Deutschland als vor 2 Jahren, als es bei jedem Server noch Warteschlagen gab. Die Hauptstädte von WoW werden immer leerer, nur die Marketungabteilung von Blizzard behauptet etwas anderes.

WoW hat auch in der kommenden Erweitungung nichts zu bieten. Mit einem lvl 55 Todesritter nochmal durch ganz BC leveln. Das klingt ja irre spannend.

Fazit:
WoW ist zu einem niveaulosen Ballerspiel für Kinder verkommen.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte auch 5 Monate Pause Gemacht und siehe da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hatte wieder Spass an Wow. Habe Stuppides PvP Gemacht und in 4 Tagen S1 Set zusammen(Alterac Lässt Grüssen) und nun hab ich das set und mir ist wieder Langeillig.
Weil in in Instanzen Penne ich immer ein und Farmen neeee Auch Langweillig und Stupide es Fehlt dem spiel einfach eine neue Motivation den das neue Gebiet ist ja nichts andres als alles andre nur anders gemacht^^









Wenn Pc Spiele Gewaltätigmachen und Gewalttäter Hervorrufen soll , Dann Ist Osamma Bin Laden ein Progamer^^


----------



## Seacore (9. Mai 2008)

NieWiederBlizzard schrieb:


> WoW ist nur noch nachmittags gut besucht, wo sich Kinder im Chat streiten oder ihre Sachen in den Hauptstädten vorzeigen.
> 
> WoW tritt seit 3 Jahren auf der Stelle.
> 
> ...


Wie man so viel Müll erzählen kann^^
Scheinbar hast du auf dem falschen Server gespielt, oder bist von einer Konkurrenzfirma, anders kann ich mir die Gosse, die du laberst, nicht erklären. Schon bei den News zum Addon von heute haste nur Müll geschrieben, aber he, wenigstens kannste das gut, im Gegensatz zum spielen.

1. WoW ist zumindest auf meinem Server immer gut besucht, obwohl da nciht gerade viele spielen.
2. In den 3 Jahren ist massenhaft Kontent dazugekommen...komisches auf der Stelle treten.
3. Stimmt nicht, es gibt genug Rollenspiel, nur mag keiner mit dir Rollen spielen.
4. Hintergrundgeschichte..hmm..Eroberung des Portals, Vernichtung von Drachen, die böses wollen, keine Geschichte..nee..is klar.
5. Wenn WoW Blizz net interessieren würde, könnte man nur auf Privatservern spielen.
6. Warum soll es noch Warteschlangen geben? Wenn die Leute auf mehr Servern verteilt sind, gibt es sowas logischerweise nicht.
7. Ja, durch BC leveln, na und? Northrend schaffste wohl nicht mehr? Bei jedem Twink levelt man durch alte Gebiete...


----------



## Bobtronic2 (9. Mai 2008)

@NieWiederBlizzard 

Du Hast vollkommen Recht zwar sind auf dem servern wo sich sogenaten Imba Gilden Etc. aufhalten noch etwas los,aber auf manchen servern ist echt tote hose.Bei Uns auf Nera´thor hat auch schon voller ausgesehen und Mittags-Nachmittags ist es echt so das nur kinder spielen den ca. 21 Uhr ist wieder alles leer. Seht es doch endlich mal ALLES HAT MAL SEIN ENDE auch WOW.


----------



## celticfrost (9. Mai 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Wie man so viel Müll erzählen kann^^
> Scheinbar hast du auf dem falschen Server gespielt, oder bist von einer Konkurrenzfirma, anders kann ich mir die Gosse, die du laberst, nicht erklären. Schon bei den News zum Addon von heute haste nur Müll geschrieben, aber he, wenigstens kannste das gut, im Gegensatz zum spielen.
> 
> 1. WoW ist zumindest auf meinem Server immer gut besucht, obwohl da nciht gerade viele spielen.
> ...



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu punkt 5 und @NieWiederBlizzard:
wie kann man nur sagen, blizz würde es nicht interessieren, ne dumme behauptung, sonst nix

Das kann nur von jemandem kommen der einfach nur motzen WILL. Solange jeder einen Char erstellen kann und der Chat/Whisper möglich ist, wird es das immer geben. Denkst Du, WOW sei das einzige Spiel, indem man die entsprechende Währung gegen bares kaufen kann und auf diesem Wege vermarktet wird? Bring doch mal einen konstruktiven Vorschlag sowas zu unterbinden, wenn Du Dir schon solche Aussagen anmasst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (9. Mai 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> @NieWiederBlizzard
> 
> Du Hast vollkommen Recht zwar sind auf dem servern wo sich sogenaten Imba Gilden Etc. aufhalten noch etwas los,aber auf manchen servern ist echt tote hose.Bei Uns auf Nera´thor hat auch schon voller ausgesehen und Mittags-Nachmittags ist es echt so das nur kinder spielen den ca. 21 Uhr ist wieder alles leer. Seht es doch endlich mal ALLES HAT MAL SEIN ENDE auch WOW.


 Serverwechsel ftw!^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Mai 2008)

NieWiederBlizzard schrieb:


> WoW ist nur noch nachmittags gut besucht, wo sich Kinder im Chat streiten oder ihre Sachen in den Hauptstädten vorzeigen.
> 
> WoW tritt seit 3 Jahren auf der Stelle.
> 
> ...


1. Also ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr spielt, bzw. was bei Euch gut besucht heisst. Aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren, dass zu wenig los wäre. Es wird immer rumgejammert. Einmal heisst es, es sei zu wenig los und man bekommt keine Mitspieler und wenn es dann mal richtig rund geht, dann regen sich die Leute auf, dass sie nicht Questen können, weil alles zu voll sei. Das sind meines Erachtens alles nur subjektive Empfindungen, weil man das eben nun so sehen will.

2. Wie ich schon weiter oebn geschrieben habe: Das Grundkonzept wird Blizz sicherlich nicht mehr ändern. Das würde ein anderer Hersteller aber auch nicht. Aber man kann sicherlich nicht sagen, dass WoW seit 3 Jahren auf der Stelle tritt. Man muss sich nur mal die andere "Jammer"-Seite ansehen. Da regen sich die alt eingefahrenen Spieler darüber auf, DASS etwas geändert wird... Leute, einigt Euch mal, was ihr konkret  wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Der einzige Punkt, in dem ich mehr oder minder zustimmen kann. Es gibt aber trotzdem Möglichkeiten gutes RP zu erleben, wenn man sich an die entsprechenden Gilden wendet, die spezielle RP-Belebungsprojekte betreiben. Hier wäre wirklich Blizz gefordert...

4. Versteh ich nicht. Genau diese aufgezählten Sachen SIND doch Bestandteile von WoW. Du meinst wohl eher, dass es diese Dinge nicht in der WarCraft-Geschichte gibt und spielst damit auf die dümmlichen Übersetzungen an.

5. Goldspammer interessiert Blizz sehr wohl und sie versuchen ja auch dagegen vor zu gehen. Viele Spieler sehen dahinter aber immer irgendwelche Verschwörungen und meinen, dass es nur Pseudo-Versuche von Blizz selbst wären. Im Grunde genommen würden sie den Goldfarmern freie Hand lassen. Also bitte, wer das glaubt muss doch wirklich ein beschränktes Gesichtsfeld haben.

6. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen... was auch? Ob WoW nun etwas mehr oder etwas weniger Leute auf den deutschen Servern hat... also bitte. Diese Anzahl fällt meines Erachtens, bei der Menge User und der Menge deutscher Server doch nicht auf. Und insgesamt hat WoW schliesslich an Usern zugelegt, soooo arg viel weniger können es auf deutschen Servern gar nicht sein (ausserdem kenne ich auch viele, die lieber auf englischen Servern spielen... weiss auch nicht warum.)
Das mit den Warteschlangen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Denn schliesslich ändert sich mit dem Lauf der Zeit auch die Technik, so das mehr verarbeitet werden kann, etc. (und Blizz rüstet ja regelmässig auf, aber das scheint ja niemanden zu interessieren). Logisch, dass es immer weniger Warteschlangen gibt. Dies aber auf schwindende Userzahlen zurück zu führen halte ich für Schwachsinn.

7. Also echt, Du kannst aber auch nur Jammern, oder? Sei doch froh, dass Du mit dem Todesritter nicht bei 1 anfangen musst. Mit Level 55 kommt Blizz ja nur den Spielern entgegen. Und wenn sie die neuen Gebiete des AddOns sofort spielen wollen, dann sollen sie doch ihren Mainchar nehmen. Mitterweile müsste ja wohl jeder, der schon etwas länger dabei ist, seinen Char auf 70 haben.
Ausserdem sagt sich Blizzard sicherlich auch: Der Weg ist das Ziel. Schliesslich spielt man das Spiel ja, um Spass während dem Spielen zu haben. Nicht um einfach 80 und Epic zu erreichen, um dann dumm in einer Hauptstadt rumzustehen und sich von den ach so schlechten "Noobs" bewundern zu lassen. Aber hey, frag doch mal bei Blizz an, vielleicht schenken die Dir zu Veröffentlichung von WotLK ja auch einfach einen 80 DK full epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu Deinem Fazit: Also spätestens jetzt glaub ich, dass Du WoW noch nie gespielt hast. Oder erklär mir doch mal, wie Du auf dieses Fazit kommst? Wie kann denn WoW zu einem niveaulosen "Ballerspiel" verkommen?


Und noch in eigener Sache: Ich verstehe die Community einfach nicht. Die Leute regen sich über den Threadersteller auf, dass er behauptet, dass für ihn bei WoW die Luft raus ist. OK, hört sich an nach "Mimimi"... aber ich habe es eher so verstanden, dass er nach konstruktiven Alternativ-Antworten gesucht hat. Stattdessen darf man sich hier seitenweise durch Flames klicken.
Da rege ich mich doch viel lieber über so User wie "NieWiederBlizzard" auf. Denn der hat sich, extra mit einem provokanten Namen, nur dafür hier angemeldet, um rumzutrollen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger...




Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> [...] Seht es doch endlich mal ALLES HAT MAL SEIN ENDE auch WOW.


Jup... und bei aktuell 10. Mio Usern steht es auch unmittelbar bevor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (9. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=34685&st=0

@ den Übermir.... ist sicher dieser Politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Mai 2008)

Au ja, genau. Das hätte ja gerade noch gefehlt. Vor allem jetzt, wo sie das deutsche Jugendschutzgesetz auch noch so passend "angepasst" haben... *örks* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> 2. Wie ich schon weiter oebn geschrieben habe: Das Grundkonzept wird Blizz sicherlich nicht mehr ändern. Das würde ein anderer Hersteller aber auch nicht. Aber man kann sicherlich nicht sagen, dass WoW seit 3 Jahren auf der Stelle tritt. Man muss sich nur mal die andere "Jammer"-Seite ansehen. Da regen sich die alt eingefahrenen Spieler darüber auf, DASS etwas geändert wird... Leute, einigt Euch mal, was ihr konkret  wollt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit, beide Seiten zufriedenzustellen: Die Änderungen die kommen müssen sinnvoll und durchdacht sein, keine Marketing-Schnellschüsse à la Arena. Normalerweise unterstützt neuer Content das Spielprinzip, die Arena hat es mit vollen Breitseiten torpediert.



> 4. Versteh ich nicht. Genau diese aufgezählten Sachen SIND doch Bestandteile von WoW. Du meinst wohl eher, dass es diese Dinge nicht in der WarCraft-Geschichte gibt und spielst damit auf die dümmlichen Übersetzungen an.



Ich würde das mal so interpretieren, dass von der Story die mal da war mittlerweile nichts mehr oder nur noch ein Scherbenhaufen (bzw. eine solche Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) übrig geblieben ist. Neben der Tatsache dass die Übersetzung sämtliche Verbindungen zu der Echtzeitstrategie-Vorgängern kappt wäre da noch das sinnlose Verheizen von großen Figuren der Geschichte genannt.

Ich stelle mir da z.B. folgenden Dialog in einem Meeting vor:

Mitarbeiter1: "Wir brauchen dringend noch nen Boss für Lich King. Jemand ne Idee?"
Mitarbeiter2: "Ähhhh, da gabs doch diese Drachen... diese unglaublich Mächtigen... Wie hießen die doch gleich?"
M1: "Die Aspekte?"
M2: "JA, GENAU! Sowas wär doch ideal! Schön groß und dick, die perfekten Bosse!"
M1: "Aber... die sind eigentlich gar nicht böse und..."
M2: "Ach egal, wir sagen einfach einer wäre verrückt geworden. Das stört die Spieler gar nicht. Wenn wir schon mit Aliens durchkommen..."
M1: "... Draenei heißen die und die sind eigentlich..."
M2: "Wie auch immer... wenn die Spieler uns DAS durchgehen lassen fällt denen ein Drache mehr oder weniger auch nicht auf!"



> 5. Goldspammer interessiert Blizz sehr wohl und sie versuchen ja auch dagegen vor zu gehen. Viele Spieler sehen dahinter aber immer irgendwelche Verschwörungen und meinen, dass es nur Pseudo-Versuche von Blizz selbst wären. Im Grunde genommen würden sie den Goldfarmern freie Hand lassen. Also bitte, wer das glaubt muss doch wirklich ein beschränktes Gesichtsfeld haben.



Ist das so? Ich sage nur: Goldfarmer = zahlende Kunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 7. Also echt, Du kannst aber auch nur Jammern, oder? Sei doch froh, dass Du mit dem Todesritter nicht bei 1 anfangen musst. Mit Level 55 kommt Blizz ja nur den Spielern entgegen. Und wenn sie die neuen Gebiete des AddOns sofort spielen wollen, dann sollen sie doch ihren Mainchar nehmen. Mitterweile müsste ja wohl jeder, der schon etwas länger dabei ist, seinen Char auf 70 haben.



Jaja und so ganz nebenbei spart man sich bei Blizzard erneut die Mühe, den LowLevel-Content mal wieder zu erweitern... Die Überarbeitung der Marschen war zwar ein netter Ansatz, aber etwas mehr wäre trotzdem nett.

Ausserdem sagt sich Blizzard sicherlich auch: Der Weg ist das Ziel. Schliesslich spielt man das Spiel ja, um Spass während dem Spielen zu haben. Nicht um einfach 80 und Epic zu erreichen, um dann dumm in einer Hauptstadt rumzustehen und sich von den ach so schlechten "Noobs" bewundern zu lassen. Aber hey, frag doch mal bei Blizz an, vielleicht schenken die Dir zu Veröffentlichung von WotLK ja auch einfach einen 80 DK full epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Und zu Deinem Fazit: Also spätestens jetzt glaub ich, dass Du WoW noch nie gespielt hast. Oder erklär mir doch mal, wie Du auf dieses Fazit kommst? Wie kann denn WoW zu einem niveaulosen "Ballerspiel" verkommen?



Du hast schonmal was von der "Arena" gehört, oder? E-Sports? Klingelts da zufällig? Oder der allgemeine Tonfall in den BGs?



> Jup... und bei aktuell 10. Mio Usern steht es auch unmittelbar bevor...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Ende der Fahnenstange ist mit DIESER Community wirklich nicht mehr allzu fern. Die Leute merken es nur nicht, weil sie viel zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind. Nach dem Motto "Solange es mir gut geht Sch... auf die anderen Noobs!"
Ist das noch ein MMO, wenn Spieler sich untereinander mehr beschimpfen als zusammen zu spielen?


----------



## JosAngel (9. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs wenn du deinen Acc einfach ma stehen lässt, genießt die Sonne, das Leben und schaust in en paarWochen/Monaten ma wieder rein?!

Im RL gibts auch gewisse "Dailys" und die Grafik is wesentlich geiler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2008)

Wow knackt maximal die 15 Millionen und dann gehts bergab wenn die ganzen Oldies abwandern... 

Mir ist das Leveln sehr sehr schnell vergangen, wie ich bemerkt hab, dass sich auf 70 alles nur mehr um Gefarme dreht...


----------



## Lizard King (9. Mai 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wow knackt maximal die 15 Millionen und dann gehts bergab wenn die ganzen Oldies abwandern...
> 
> Mir ist das Leveln sehr sehr schnell vergangen, wie ich bemerkt hab, dass sich auf 70 alles nur mehr um Gefarme dreht...



das ist in anderen Spielen auch nicht anders, so ist es immer wenn man das Ende erreicht hat das ist mmorpg.

kein grund WOW deswegen zu verdammen, wer viel spielt sieht auch irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange.
Spielt halt was anderes oder noch besser, geht mal wieder vor die Tür wenns euch zu fad wird und gut.


----------



## S.A. (9. Mai 2008)

Aaaach.. Mir Hängt WoW auch grad zum Hals raus.. Und?
Dann mach ich halt was anderes.. irgendwann hab ich scho wieder Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abwechslungs tuts doch auch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Technocrat (9. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Atmosphäre? meine Herr der Ringe hat es auch geschafft eine spannende Story zu hinterlegen (die auch durch Erzählungen und zwischen Szenen untermahtl wird) und auch die Welt sieht um einiges Lebendiger aus. Mein Acc läuft nun heute ab und habe auch kein Interesse meinen Acc weiter zu spielen. Was meint ihr?




Ich meine, das Du den Sinn von RPGs nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden hast, und das es Dir deswegen auch in anderen RPGs langweilig werden wird. Um mal einen Vergleich zu machen: RPGs (egal ob Pen & Paper oder online) sind wie Sandkästen mit einer begrenzten Anzahl Spielzeuge. Manchen Kindern wird langweilig, wenn sie alle ausprobiert haben und anderen fällt jeden Tag ein neues Spiel ein, was man mit dem Vorhandenen spielen könnte. Du gehörst ganz klar zur ersten Gruppe, und deswegen hilft Dir auch ein Spielplatzwechsel nur für kurze Zeit.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Mai 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich meine, das Du den Sinn von RPGs nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden hast, und das es Dir deswegen auch in anderen RPGs langweilig werden wird. Um mal einen Vergleich zu machen: RPGs (egal ob Pen & Paper oder online) sind wie Sandkästen mit einer begrenzten Anzahl Spielzeuge. Manchen Kindern wird langweilig, wenn sie alle ausprobiert haben und anderen fällt jeden Tag ein neues Spiel ein, was man mit dem Vorhandenen spielen könnte. Du gehörst ganz klar zur ersten Gruppe, und deswegen hilft Dir auch ein Spielplatzwechsel nur für kurze Zeit.



Kurzer Hinweis: WoW ist KEIN RPG. Auch nach hochoffizieller Aussage von Blizzard selbst nicht (mehr). Der Zusatz "RPG" zum "MMO" wurde schon lange fallen gelassen, weil ein RPG ohne RPG-Möglichkeiten ein Widerspruch in sich ist.


----------



## DefloS (9. Mai 2008)

WoW stinkt und ist langweilig! Und wer im Sommer alleine im Zimmer hockt und WoW'et hat keine Freunde!


----------



## celticfrost (9. Mai 2008)

DefloS schrieb:


> WoW stinkt und ist langweilig! Und wer im Sommer alleine im Zimmer hockt und WoW'et hat keine Freunde!



und diejenigen, die solche beiträge schreiben auch nicht...unmöglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jocky123 (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde der Herr Threateröffner hat recht.
Auch wenn jetz bald n addon kommt und immer schön große patches kommen, die möglichst viel content hinterherballern ist es und bleibt es immer das gleiche.

Innovation hat Blizzard anscheint von seiner Liste getrichen.

Ich habe schon lange kein Bock mehr auf immer die gleichen q um mir dann im endeffekt immer die gleichen Sachen zu holen.

Da mache ich leiber was vernümpftiges im Rl, aber es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. ich will nur sagen, jeder der wow auf Dauer spaßig findet muss sich mal andere Spiel angucken und anspielen , weil die einfach 10 ma so viel laune bereiten.

Das problem is einfach nur das man da sein 2. Ich nicht verbessert.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 R.I.P


----------



## atischa (9. Mai 2008)

LOL warcraft hatt ne gute story und wenn dir hdro besser gefällt dann wechsle aber auch dort wirs du ma end lvl sein und dich langweillen naja es gibt leute denen kann man es halt nie recht machen in wow gibt es auf 70 genug sachen zu machen und bald kommt lich king und mit dem heutigen newsflash hatt mich buffed noch ma so rihtig "geil" drauf gemacht! zock hdro lass dir eines gesagt sein so wie du dich anhörst wird es dir da auch ma langweillig sein...

mfg


----------



## kingkryzon (9. Mai 2008)

iwie ein weiteres mimimi^^


----------



## atischa (9. Mai 2008)

> jeder der wow auf Dauer spaßig findet muss sich mal andere Spiel angucken und anspielen , weil die einfach 10 ma so viel laune bereiten.


das ist nur so weil alles neu ist ist doch klar...zock hdro oder was auch immer 2.5jahre dann haste wieder den gleichen eindruck...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Mai 2008)

@Draco1985
Danke. Endlich mal eine aussagekräftige Antwort mit ARGUMENTEN. Hiermit kann man eine Diskussin führen, nicht mit so Sätzen "alles ist Scheisse, egal was ihr sagt".
Ich bin ja auch kein WoW-Fanboy, aber ich kann es einfach nicht haben, wenn jemand so postet wie NieWiederBlizzard. Haltlos, provozierend, agressiv, unnötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit, beide Seiten zufriedenzustellen: Die Änderungen die kommen müssen sinnvoll und durchdacht sein, keine Marketing-Schnellschüsse à la Arena. Normalerweise unterstützt neuer Content das Spielprinzip, die Arena hat es mit vollen Breitseiten torpediert.[...]


OK, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber das hat mit einem "seit 3 Jahren auf der Stelle stehen" nichts mehr zu tun. Meines Erachtens werden ja auch genau deshalb solche Schnellschüsse produziert. Die User wollen doch auch ständig Neuheiten, aber wie diese konkret umzusetzen sind, wissen sie selbst nicht.



> [...] Ich würde das mal so interpretieren, dass von der Story die mal da war mittlerweile nichts mehr oder nur noch ein Scherbenhaufen (bzw. eine solche Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aha... also so hätte ich das bei der Aussage von NieWiederBlizzard ja nie verstanden. So wie Du es erklärst ist es verständlich (also nicht nur der Sinn, sondern auch die Aufregung).
Denn ich verfolge die WarCraft-Story auch schon lange und empfinde es als ein schön "ausgereiftes" Universum. Auch mir tut es weh, wenn die Story, bzw. die wichtigen Figuren so verheizt werden. Warum Blizz das macht, kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Vielleicht wollen sie auch mal an ein Ende kommen? Oder eine richtig grosse Wendung machen? Ich weiss auch nicht.
OK, wenn jetzt Kil'Jaeden fällt (und Archimonde ja auch schon tot ist), ist das schon auch happig, aber an den fünf Aspekte wird sich Blizz doch wohl nicht vergreifen. (Also hoffe ich zumindest.)
Die Übersetzungen finde ich auch Scheisse. Das gebe ich zu. Aber nicht, weil es deutsch schlechter klingt oder so, nein, sondern einfach, weil dies für mich immer Eigennamen waren, die man eben nicht übersetzt. Aber auch das war eine unausweichliche Entscheidung von Blizz... wer weiss worauf sie hinaus wollen?

(Ausserdem glaube ich, dass die meisten WoWler eh keine Ahnung von der Story haben. Das finde ich schade, denn ich empfind sie als sehr gut. Letztens erst hat mich einer gefragt, wer denn eigentlich dieser Illidan sei und warum man ihn töten muss... naja, ich hab fast geheult, als ich das hört...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> [...] Ist das so? Ich sage nur: Goldfarmer = zahlende Kunden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja, Totschlagargument Nr. 1.
Ich meine, was soll man darauf sagen? Sowas basiert nur auf Gerüchten und ich glaube es erst, wenn ein offizieller Blizz-Mitarbeiter vor die Presse tritt und ein "Goldfarmer ftw!" ablässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nee, im Ernst. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Blizz sich Kunden vergraulen lässt, nur weil sie die Goldfarmer-Abogebühren nicht verlieren wollen...



> [...] Jaja und so ganz nebenbei spart man sich bei Blizzard erneut die Mühe, den LowLevel-Content mal wieder zu erweitern... Die Überarbeitung der Marschen war zwar ein netter Ansatz, aber etwas mehr wäre trotzdem nett. [...]


Tja, 1:0 für Dich. Dagegen kann ich nichts sagen, denn ich finde selbst, dass man den LowLevel-Bereich noch ein weniger ausschmücken könnte (und vielleicht ein wenig mehr von der WarCraft-Story mit einweben könnte).
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich Blizz natürlich auch verstehen. Die bringen ein neues Produkt auf den Markt und wollen damit ja ihre Kassen füllen. Und somit konzentriert man sich natürlich auf die neuen Inhalte... die sich eben in den höheren Leveln abspielen.



> [...] Du hast schonmal was von der "Arena" gehört, oder? E-Sports? Klingelts da zufällig? Oder der allgemeine Tonfall in den BGs? [...]


Ja, und? Mir ist trotzdem nicht ganz ersichtlich, was das mit niveaulosen Ballerspielen zu tun hat.
Und Idioten gibt es immer. Dagegen kann man - vor allem in der heutigen Internetzeit - nichts machen. Und einer reicht aus, um 20 anderen den Spielspass zu verderben. Daran ist aber dann im Endeffekt nicht das Spiel schuld, bzw. kann da weder Blizzard noch ich wasx dagegen machen. Und ausserdem sollte man beachten, dass es früher mit diesem angeblichen "Kiddie"-Phänomen wahrscheinlich kaum anders war bei WoW. Aber man hat leichter drüber weggesehen, weil man so fasziniert vom Rest des Spiels war. Nun kennt man das meiste und die negativen Dinge drängen sich einem auf... warum lassen sich so viele darauf ein? Sie besitzen doch auch die Anonymität des Internets, wieso gehen sie nicht kommentarlos?



> [...]
> Das Ende der Fahnenstange ist mit DIESER Community wirklich nicht mehr allzu fern. Die Leute merken es nur nicht, weil sie viel zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind. Nach dem Motto "Solange es mir gut geht Sch... auf die anderen Noobs!"
> Ist das noch ein MMO, wenn Spieler sich untereinander mehr beschimpfen als zusammen zu spielen?


Wo es verschieden Meinungen gibt, da wird gestritten. In Foren sowieso, schliesslich sind sie für Diskussionen gemacht. Leider sind sehr viele Menschen nicht in der Lage sich verbal angemessen zu vertedigen (was vielleicht am allgemein schlechten Bildungsniveau, sowohl schulisch als auch sozial [gratis Knigge für alle!]) und verfallen somit in Wut und Rage. Dies endet in Beleidigung oder rumschreien. Wenn die Leute sich gegenüber sitzen würden, würden sie vllt auch aufeinander los gehen.
Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Punkt: Natürlich wird auch WoW irgendwann mal ein Ende haben. Aber das wird noch lange dauern. Ich meine, viele MMORPGs sind immernoch am Laufen, obwohl die Userzahl schon Jenseits der 50'000 gesunken ist. Da müssten bei Blizz ja schon die User "flüchten", damit solch eine niedrige Userzahl in unmittelbarer Zeit erreicht wird.


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (9. Mai 2008)

Leute WoW ist übelst ausgelutscht das merkt man doch , es ist immer das glecihe Prinzip .
-Entweder gammelst du  mit deinen Imba S3 off-Krieger in Av rum bis Mama sagt ab ins bett!
- oder du treffst dich alle 2 tage mit deinen ingame freunden zum raiden und musst deine richtigen freunden für die party absagen oder Eltern erklären warum du schon wieder vorm Pc essen willst.

Und wenn ich dann wieder so Kommentare höre wie  "Höh was ist mit Sunwell?! also hast du noch nicht end content durch" könnt ich über so ne verblödete Süchtige Community Kotzen die is es nur in WoW gibt. 
Großer Grund aufzuhören ist halt eben die Community die mich sogar noch nach dem ich mit WoW aufgehört , hier bei Buffed mit weiteren Intelegenten Beiträgen wie "Lol alder gestern wa isch mit gilde Fds , ham da schon alles clear!<---, da ist das pheonix mount so egrdoppet , und zwar schon 5 maöl!" nerven. 
Das häufgsten worte sind allderings ist "flame & mimimi" was ungefähr so oft vorkommt daraus nen ganzen Duden voll schreiben könnte.    -Diese Leute können keine kritik vertragen!-

Viele Leute hier haben sich in WoW ein zweites Leben aufgebaut und beleidigen andere in foren oder sonst wo wenn man über ihr spiel (leben) lästert.

deshalb geb ich dem Topic recht: Das WoW ausgelutsch ist , es war ein gutes unterhaltsames Spiel was durch wiederholungen und langweiliges Farmen und durche die nervige verblödete Community zum Freizeit und Hobby rauber geworden ist was jmd das Leben kaputt machen kann.

Ps: Warhammer Online wird WoW verdrängen aber genauso enden, deshalb sind Hdro und Age of Conan eine bessere alternative zum Freitzeit vertreib da es nicht so bindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (9. Mai 2008)

soviel zum thema thead antworten.... must mir auch nich mehr alle seiten durchlesen, nein die erste hat schon gereicht -.-

wieder mal ein beispiel das es eben doch alles nur *Casual Gamer* sind die sich eh drüber freuen das blizzard WoW soweit vereinfacht das das mmogrp auf kindergarten "level" herabgetiegen ist!

ein beispiel: questmobs die mal elite waren sind heut ganz normale... wo bitte bleibt da noch mmo... man kann sagen noch ein paar monate - 1,5 jahre +/- und wow ist fast wie gothic 3 nur das es online ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abschließen sag ich nur noch lala -.-


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (9. Mai 2008)

Das gewisse Feeling von früher ist einfac hweg!

Ich weiss noch vor BC, ich war sooo lange hinter der ''Hellebarde der Pein'' her.
Nie wollte sie droppen und als ich dann endlich das Gück hatte, war ich damit bis zu BC glücklich.

Aber jetzt? Och da holt man sich mal eben die S1 (bald S2) Waffen und gut ist. 

Da ehlt einfach etwas, früher konnte man sich über solche kleinikeiten echt freuen.


----------



## ReWahn (9. Mai 2008)

Low lvl content erweitern? wozu? damit man mit dem 7. twink beim hochziehen noch was neues findet? davon würden ca 2% der spieler profitieren...

Casual content erweitern? noch mehr? bt-niveau items für marken, free epics für ehre, gold en masse durch daylies, das reicht euch nicht? 80% der casuals wollen eh nur items haben. warum? weils ihnen net passt dass die raider besseres equip als sie kriegen... aber im forum immer schön schreiben "ich spiel nur zum pass un hab keine zeit für raids aber will auch mal den endgamecontent sehen weil ich ja auch geld für wow zahle" ... ihr scheint zu vergessen dass ihr euch mit eurem account lediglich den zugang zu WoW erkauft, was ihr damit macht oder nicht macht ist eure sache...

endgame content erweitern? das einzig sinnvolle... irgendwann haben die leute nunmal alles durch, und stehen vor dem nichts. also gibts ne neue ini die wieder herausfordderungen und belohnungen bietet. denn das ist es , was wow zumindest zu pre bc zeiten ausgemacht hat: das geimeinsame bewältigen von herausforderungen, um daurch an belohnungen zu kommen, mit denen man die nächste herausforderung angehen kann.

wenn ihr halt nur 1 oder 2 stunden am tag zocken könnt, tuts halt... warum müsst ihr denn unbedingt highenditems haben? wenn ihr eh keine zeit zum raiden habt braucht ihr die doch nicht, und nach euren 1000 posts im forum spielt ihr auf gar keinen fall wegen epics, und ale die epic tragen sind eh nur scheiss poser die kein rl haben und den ganzen tag wow zocken! 

...


----------



## Blah (9. Mai 2008)

HEY

Reisst euch mal zusammen, ein Forum dient der Unterhaltung und Diskussion jeglicher Art. Wenn dem nicht so ist, könnte man jeden Thread sofort schliessen.

Benehmt euch mal und diskutiert sachlich oder befürchtet ihr das euer Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben tot gebasht wird?

Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört, vor allem wegen der scheiss Community und der immer wiederholenden Abläufe des Spiels.


----------



## Kujon (9. Mai 2008)

hmmm...beim durchlesen der posts sind mir ein paar dinge aufgefallen:

- ich habe den eindruck, als MÜSSTEN manche wow zocken..!? ich weiss ja nicht, vielleicht bin ich ein wenig speziell, hatte da zwar noch nie den eindruck, aber: ich mache doch das, wozu ich grad lust habe. manchmal ist es wow, manchmal fussball oder tischtennis, saufen oder feiern (oder beides) etc...

habe ich aber keine lust auf fussball, spiele ich es auch nicht. und ganz ehrlich: ich kenne auch kein fussballforum, wo sich ehemalige fussballer auskotzen, wie schlecht und ausgelutscht doch das spiel ist - kennt ihr eins? warum ist das bei wow so? meiner ansicht nach eben aus dem oben erwähnten grund: ihr zwingt euch, etwas zu tun, auf was ihr keine lust habt und ganz ehrlich: da könnt ihr 1000000 threads erstellen, heulen, diskutieren, witzeln - egal was! es wird euch trotzdem die lust nicht zurückbringen! 

darum meine frage an den te und alle anderen: was erwartet ihr von dieser diskussion?

und das es nicht untergeht, ich will jetzt endlich eine antwort darauf: was erwartet ihr von dieser diskussion?

das euch jemand sagt: "hey, es ist gut, dass du keine lust auf wow hast, du bist gut, wir glauben an dich!" ???

oder sucht ihr gleichgesinnte, damit ihr kein schlechtes gewissen haben müsst, das ihr KEINE Lust auf das Spiel habt? falls ja: was bringts?

oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass alle menschen gleich ticken und alle das spiel lieben?

ich glaube ihr seid dann reif genug fürs leben, wenn ihr entscheidungen nur für euch fällen und leben könnt, OHNE die zustimmung von anderen einzuholen!

ist wie mit den "ehemaligen" rauchern! die erzählen auch allen rum, dass sie jetzt aufgehört haben zu rauchen. super. bin stolz. habe aber nicht danach gefragt!

so, habe fertig ;-)


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> @Draco1985
> Danke. Endlich mal eine aussagekräftige Antwort mit ARGUMENTEN. Hiermit kann man eine Diskussin führen, nicht mit so Sätzen "alles ist Scheisse, egal was ihr sagt".



/target BufferOverrun
/bow



> OK, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber das hat mit einem "seit 3 Jahren auf der Stelle stehen" nichts mehr zu tun. Meines Erachtens werden ja auch genau deshalb solche Schnellschüsse produziert. Die User wollen doch auch ständig Neuheiten, aber wie diese konkret umzusetzen sind, wissen sie selbst nicht.



Ideen sind weiß Gott genug da. Allein das Vorschlagsforum des offiziellen Forums quillt geradezu über. Okay, 90-99% von dem dort Vorgeschlagenen ist Schrott, aber ich hab auch ein paar echte Perlen gefunden, wie komplett ausgearbeitete Klassen inkl. Balancing-Vorschlägen und Skilltrees.

Wenn ein paar Leute mal da rangesetzt werden reichen allein die guten Ideen und Ansätze für mehrere Addons und Content-Patches der Größe von 2.3 und 2.4.



> Denn ich verfolge die WarCraft-Story auch schon lange und empfinde es als ein schön "ausgereiftes" Universum. Auch mir tut es weh, wenn die Story, bzw. die wichtigen Figuren so verheizt werden. Warum Blizz das macht, kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Vielleicht wollen sie auch mal an ein Ende kommen? Oder eine richtig grosse Wendung machen? Ich weiss auch nicht.



Wenn man sich einer Sache sicher sein kann, dann der Tatsache, dass die keine Ahnung haben wohin sich WoW in seiner Gesamtheit entwickeln wird. Von Addon zu Addon gibts einfach einen Sprung, keine wirkliche Überleitung die auch noch Sinn macht. Änderungen in der Story werden auf der Basis gemacht welche Instanzen neu eingefügt werden sollen, nicht was wirklich Sinn ergibt. Wäre es anders hätte es den Tiefschlag Burning Crusade nie gegeben.



> OK, wenn jetzt Kil'Jaeden fällt (und Archimonde ja auch schon tot ist), ist das schon auch happig, aber an den fünf Aspekte wird sich Blizz doch wohl nicht vergreifen. (Also hoffe ich zumindest.)



Ähm, du weißt hoffentlich, dass Malygos persönlich als Raidboss in WotLK schon etwas länger feststeht, oder? Darauf hat nämlich mein Seitenhieb mit dem fiktiven Dialog gezielt.




> Die Übersetzungen finde ich auch Scheisse. Das gebe ich zu. Aber nicht, weil es deutsch schlechter klingt oder so, nein, sondern einfach, weil dies für mich immer Eigennamen waren, die man eben nicht übersetzt.



Eben. Jeder Lehrer schlägt dir einen Text um die Ohren, in dem Eigennamen mitübersetzt wurden. Das ist jetzt kein WoW-exklusives Phänomen (Stichwort Simpsons und Futurama, oder, um im PC-Spiele-Bereich zu bleiben Fallout 1+2 oder Baldurs Gate 1+2), aber es nervt. Tierisch sogar.

Umso schlimmer dass für diesen Mist Leute engagiert und bezahlt werden. Für die Übersetzung die Blizzard im Moment betreibt hätte ein Online-Dictionary für lau gereicht.



> Aber auch das war eine unausweichliche Entscheidung von Blizz... wer weiss worauf sie hinaus wollen?



Wie gesagt, ich sehe keinen Plan im Hintergrund bei all dem Hin und Her.



> (Ausserdem glaube ich, dass die meisten WoWler eh keine Ahnung von der Story haben. Das finde ich schade, denn ich empfind sie als sehr gut. Letztens erst hat mich einer gefragt, wer denn eigentlich dieser Illidan sei und warum man ihn töten muss... naja, ich hab fast geheult, als ich das hört...)



Autsch, das tut weh... Und ich dachte ich wäre schlimm dran, dass ich den (ebenfalls WoW-spielenden) Freunden meines Bruders erklären musste dass Onyxia, Nefarian und Deathwing verwandt sind... Die Namen Nozdormu, Alexstrasza, Ysera und Malygos hatte von denen auch keiner je gehört, geschweige denn Cenarius ("Wie, das ist ein Charakter? Ich dachte so hieß dieser Zirkel!"  ) oder Hakkar und C'Thun.



> Tja, Totschlagargument Nr. 1.
> Ich meine, was soll man darauf sagen? Sowas basiert nur auf Gerüchten und ich glaube es erst, wenn ein offizieller Blizz-Mitarbeiter vor die Presse tritt und ein "Goldfarmer ftw!" ablässt.
> Nee, im Ernst. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Blizz sich Kunden vergraulen lässt, nur weil sie die Goldfarmer-Abogebühren nicht verlieren wollen...



Kosten sie die Goldfarmer denn Kunden? Ich hab schon einige Begründungen gehört, warum jemand mit WoW aufgehört hat, aber Goldfarmer waren noch nie dabei. Und mal davon abgesehen: Ein ziemlich großer Teil der Spielerbasis begrüßt Goldfarmer und Powerleveling-Dienste doch eher, als dass sie sich wirklich daran stören.



> Tja, 1:0 für Dich. Dagegen kann ich nichts sagen, denn ich finde selbst, dass man den LowLevel-Bereich noch ein weniger ausschmücken könnte (und vielleicht ein wenig mehr von der WarCraft-Story mit einweben könnte).
> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich Blizz natürlich auch verstehen. Die bringen ein neues Produkt auf den Markt und wollen damit ja ihre Kassen füllen. Und somit konzentriert man sich natürlich auf die neuen Inhalte... die sich eben in den höheren Leveln abspielen.



Zum einen rücken stetig neue Spieler nach, zum anderen twinkt ein Großteil der existierenden Spieler. Ich ja auch im Moment wieder wie meine Signatur zeigt und sei es nur Übergangsweise. Und ich wäre froh, auf dem Weg öfters mal was Neues zu sehen. Die Düstermarschen waren wie erwähnt sehr erfrischend, aber die hab ich schon mit dem Char davor abgegrast und jetzt keinen Bock, dasselbe nochmal durchzuziehen.

Und mir fallen spontan direkt zwei tolle Questreihen ein, bei denen ich mich schwarz geärgert habe, dass sie einfach so im Sand verlaufen (in einem Falle sogar wortwörtlich):

Die Quest die mit dem Aufheben der Scheiben von Norgannon (?) in Uldaman startet war eine der interessantesten, die ich in WoW jemals gesehen habe. Umso schlimmer, dass sie vor Uldum ins Leere verläuft. Man merkt, dass da mal was geplant war, aber dass sich jetzt keiner mehr darum kümmert.

Dasselbe bei der Quest um die Essenz von Eranikus aus dem Versunkenen Tempel. Man steht in der Landschaft und fragt sich "Und jetzt? Wie gehts weiter?" aber es kommt und kommt nichts.

Die Andeutungen über den Emerald Nightmare sind noch ein gutes Beispiel, zwar da wurde wenigstens etwas dran gearbeitet (Druiden-Epic-Flugformquestreihe und das Eranikus-Event im Rahmen der AQ-Öffnungsquestreihe), aber auch da sehe ich keinen Plan dahinter.

Ich habe mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt dass man, wenn man genau drauf achtet schon in Classic-WoW einen Stilbruch erkennt. Nämlich dass man einigen Gebieten mit liebevoll gestalteten Quests ansieht, dass dort noch das alte Team gearbeitet hat. In anderen ist aber deutlich zu erkennen, dass dort Leute gearbeitet haben, die nach dem Weggang vieler Blizzard Veteranen an ein Projekt gesetzt wurden das sie nicht kannten und mit dem sie nichts anfangen konnten.



> Ja, und? Mir ist trotzdem nicht ganz ersichtlich, was das mit niveaulosen Ballerspielen zu tun hat.



Dass Blizzard mit der Arena und dem E-Sports-Stuss bewusst Leute aus der Ego-Shooter-Szene rüberlocken wollte. Und deren prominentestes Kind (CS) galt bzw. gilt ja als das Onlinespiel mit der miesesten Community überhaupt.

EDIT2: Habs doch rausgefunden... Der Rest von dem Post folgt weiter unten...


----------



## Mangler (9. Mai 2008)

Wass soll der Post bringen nix wenns dir kein Spaß mehr macht hör auf oder geh arbeiten - Trottel


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Mai 2008)

So, Fortsetzung von oben:



Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Und Idioten gibt es immer. Dagegen kann man - vor allem in der heutigen Internetzeit - nichts machen. Und einer reicht aus, um 20 anderen den Spielspass zu verderben.



Stimmt schon, aber wenn man Wind säät, dann muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man Sturm erntet. Der kompetetive Charakter von PvP führt zu einem ganz anderen Spielerlebnis als das ursprünglich mal dominante PvE.

Konkret: Im PvP spielt man gegeneinander, im PvE miteinander.

Ein Trip mit Randomgruppen in die diversen BGs sollte jegliche Zweifel an dieser These ausräumen denke ich mal. 



> Daran ist aber dann im Endeffekt nicht das Spiel schuld, bzw. kann da weder Blizzard noch ich wasx dagegen machen.



Könnten sie. Härter durchgreifen (Verwarnungen und Bans) bei wiederholten und bestätigten Meldungen über Spieler, die andere beleidigen, ganken, oder insgesamt belästigen. Soviel Anstand anderen nicht bewusst auf die Nerven zu gehen sollte auch im Internet jeder haben.Der Anstand wird hier aber der Profitgier geopfert.

Klar, werden jetzt einige sagen, jeder Konzern will schließlich Geld verdienen. Aber für mich macht es den Unterschied zwischen einem guten Entwickler und einem schlechten aus, ob er sich um die Spieler kümmert und auf ihre Wünsche und Bedürfnisse soweit es ihm möglich ist eingeht oder nicht. Und da ist Blizzard schon so weit, dass sie in meinen Augen ihren Vertrauensvorschuss durch StarCraft, WarCraft 3 und Diablo 1+2 aufgebraucht haben.



> Und ausserdem sollte man beachten, dass es früher mit diesem angeblichen "Kiddie"-Phänomen wahrscheinlich kaum anders war bei WoW. Aber man hat leichter drüber weggesehen, weil man so fasziniert vom Rest des Spiels war. Nun kennt man das meiste und die negativen Dinge drängen sich einem auf...



Ich weiß nicht so recht... Als ich angefangen habe (und das war auch lange nach Release, nämlich im Februar 2006) gab es selbst im berüchtigten Brachlandchat angeregte Diskussionen die man ohne ein Diplom in Leetspeak verstehen konnte und die teilweise gar nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun hatten. Kein vergleich zum heutigen Gespamme in den Handelschannels.

Ebenso die OpenPvP-Situation: Als ich das erste Mal im Brachland unterwegs war, gab es fast regelmäßig Funraids auf Crossroads und Racheraids auf Astranaar. Mittlerweile seh ich davon so gut wie gar nichts mehr. Und das schlimmste sind IMO die Antworten, wenn dann doch mal ein solcher Raid stattfindet und Lowies um Hilfe bitten:

"Lass die doch ihren Spaß haben"
"OMG du Noob, das is ein PvP-Server, geh aufm PvE-Server kuscheln wenns dir nicht passt dass du umgehauen wirst!"
"Warum soll ich da hin kommen? Gibt eh keine Marken und weniger Ehre als BG."



> Wo es verschieden Meinungen gibt, da wird gestritten. In Foren sowieso, schliesslich sind sie für Diskussionen gemacht. Leider sind sehr viele Menschen nicht in der Lage sich verbal angemessen zu vertedigen (was vielleicht am allgemein schlechten Bildungsniveau, sowohl schulisch als auch sozial [gratis Knigge für alle!]) und verfallen somit in Wut und Rage. Dies endet in Beleidigung oder rumschreien. Wenn die Leute sich gegenüber sitzen würden, würden sie vllt auch aufeinander los gehen.



Ganz ehrlich, ich kenne nur ein anderes Foren mit dem Umgangston, der hier im Buffed-Forum teilweise herrscht. Und das ist seltsamerweise das offizielle WoW-Forum. 

In den meisten anderen Foren in denen ich mich tagtäglich bewege findet man sogar noch Artikulation jenseits von "alda, isch mach disch krankenhaus!", teilweise sogar korrekte Rechtschreibung und gefasste Diskussionen mit einem Flameanteil von unter 50% statt 90+%.



> Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Punkt: Natürlich wird auch WoW irgendwann mal ein Ende haben. Aber das wird noch lange dauern. Ich meine, viele MMORPGs sind immernoch am Laufen, obwohl die Userzahl schon Jenseits der 50'000 gesunken ist. Da müssten bei Blizz ja schon die User "flüchten", damit solch eine niedrige Userzahl in unmittelbarer Zeit erreicht wird.



Stimmt, laufen wirds noch ne Weile. Aber wenn nicht bald mal was passiert, dann können auch Blizzard-Fanboy-Magazine wie die GameStar bald nicht mehr objektiv schreiben, wie toll WoW doch ist. Einfach weil es eine Menge Spiele geben wird, die "dasselbe bieten wie WoW, und dazu...".

PS: Sorry wegen des ellenlangen Posts ^^


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. Mai 2008)

@draco1985 meld 
Einer meiner 3 Gründe nicht über die Testzeit von HDRO zu spielen war die Goldwerbung dort.
Einer meiner Gründe WoW nicht zu mögen ist die Goldwerbung mit allem drum und dran. Das habe ich auch als Grund für den Wechsel von Abo auf Gamecard geschrieben. Jetzt winkt halt einfach kein Verlängern oder ne Woche+ Pause, wenn der Händler keine Card beim Kauf auf den letzten Drücker im Schrank hat.
Aber noch überwiegt in WOW das meist nette Miteinander mit Spielfreunden, selbst wenn wir nur noch selten Gruppen für Casual Gaming, darunter auch BG und Arena (in der Arena ich nicht)  zusammen bekommen, weil Farmen für die 25er-Highend wichtiger is als das Zusammenspiel.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> /target BufferOverrun
> /bow


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ideen sind weiß Gott genug da. Allein das Vorschlagsforum des offiziellen Forums quillt geradezu über. Okay, 90-99% von dem dort Vorgeschlagenen ist Schrott, aber ich hab auch ein paar echte Perlen gefunden, wie komplett ausgearbeitete Klassen inkl. Balancing-Vorschlägen und Skilltrees. [...]


Ja, Vorschlagsforen... die Dinger werden auch nur von Entwicklern zur Verfügung gestellt, damit der Spieler zumindest das Gefühl hat, er könne wirklich Ideen einbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Eben aber das Problem sind die 90-99% Schrott. Selbst wenn die Entwickler da rein schauen würden, sie würden ein ganzes Team benötigen, das Vollzeit arbeiten würde und nur diese Foren nach guten Vorschlägen zu durchkämmen und den Schrott auzusondern. Ich meine, man darf nicht vergessen, dass es ja auch noch andere Länder mit den jeweiligen Foren gibt.
Ich denke, dass der grösste Segen WoWs, zugleich der grösste Fluch ist: Die Mitgliederanzahl. 10 Mio ist einfach zu viel, als dass Blizz das verwalten könnte. Vielleicht ist auch schlicht und einfach dies die Antwort auf all diese Fragen: Blizzard ist überfordert!?



> [...] Ähm, du weißt hoffentlich, dass Malygos persönlich als Raidboss in WotLK schon etwas länger feststeht, oder? Darauf hat nämlich mein Seitenhieb mit dem fiktiven Dialog gezielt. [...]


Autsch, das muss ich tatsächlich nicht mitbekommen haben... oder verdrängt. Das ist ja wirklich Bullshit. So langsam glaube ich, ich verstehe was Du meinst. Will Blizzard denn wirklich eines ihrer mühsam aufgebauten Universen so billig und unnötig zerstören? Warum nur? Ich meine, morgen ist es Malygos, dann kann man beim nächsten Patch ja gleich Deathwing einfügen. Was bleibt dann noch... ahh, ja... nehmen wir einfach Sargeras... und plötzlich merkt Blizzard, dass die Geschichte nicht mehr weitergeht. Naja, vielleicht gibts am Ende einen Lauten Knall und Azeroth hats zerissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... oder Blizzard schleicht sich zur Hintertüre raus... keine Ahnung wie... vielleicht kommt Nozdormu und lässt einen Furz, der gesamt Azeroth wieder ins Jahr vor WoW zurückschleudert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
OK, hört sich witzig an, aber ehrlich gesagt macht es mich schon sauer. So wie Du das erklärst, muss ich sagen, klingt es plausibel... aber nicht logisch. Zumindest würde ich das nicht machen, wenn ich Blizzard wäre. Habe die eigentlich immer für gute Hersteller gehalten... Schade, wenn das nun auf das Niveau eines der anderen Hersteller/Publisher sinkt.



> [...] Autsch, das tut weh... Und ich dachte ich wäre schlimm dran, dass ich den (ebenfalls WoW-spielenden) Freunden meines Bruders erklären musste dass Onyxia, Nefarian und Deathwing verwandt sind... Die Namen Nozdormu, Alexstrasza, Ysera und Malygos hatte von denen auch keiner je gehört, geschweige denn Cenarius ("Wie, das ist ein Charakter? Ich dachte so hieß dieser Zirkel!" ) oder Hakkar und C'Thun. [...]


Aua... ich bekomm Kopfschmerzen. Das ist ja pervers...
Blizzard hätte wohl vor dem eigentlichen Spiel einen Geschichtstest einfügen sollen. Nur wer den mit mindestens 70% gelöst hat, darf sich einen Char erstellen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hätte WoW heute aber nicht mal annähernd so viele User wie im Moment. OK, man kann jetzt nicht von jedem verlangen, dass er die Geschichte ins kleinste Detail kennt, aber ich dachte immer, dass man bei so einem Spiel zumindest die Geschichtszusammenfassung liest (welche man auf der Homepage findet).



> [...] Kosten sie die Goldfarmer denn Kunden? Ich hab schon einige Begründungen gehört, warum jemand mit WoW aufgehört hat, aber Goldfarmer waren noch nie dabei. Und mal davon abgesehen:  Ein ziemlich großer Teil der Spielerbasis begrüßt Goldfarmer und Powerleveling-Dienste doch eher, als dass sie sich wirklich daran stören. [...]


Ich kann hier einfach nichts weiteres darüber sagen. Denn egal ob ich oder Du ein Argument bringst... es sind beides Mal nur Mutmassungen. Klar, es könnte sein, es könnte aber auch nicht. Ich mag nur nicht diese unhaltbaren Anschuldigungen die von manchen Spielern als "100%ige Wahrheit" verkauft wird. Und deshalb denke ich sollte man es hier auch so sehen: "Der Angeklagte ist so lange unschuldig, bis seine Schuld eindeutig bewiesen wurde."



> [...] Zum einen rücken stetig neue Spieler nach, zum anderen twinkt ein Großteil der existierenden Spieler. Ich ja auch im Moment wieder wie meine Signatur zeigt und sei es nur Übergangsweise. Und ich wäre froh, auf dem Weg öfters mal was Neues zu sehen. Die Düstermarschen waren wie erwähnt sehr erfrischend, aber die hab ich schon mit dem Char davor abgegrast und jetzt keinen Bock, dasselbe nochmal durchzuziehen. [...]


Jo, geht mir ja nicht anders. Deshalb ärgert es mich ja auch. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann Blizzard ein wenig verstehen... jetzt lowlevel Content einzubauen erfreut zwar die Spieler, ergibt aber sonst keinen Mehrwert (also im Sinne von Umsatz).


----------



## Manolar (9. Mai 2008)

@TE: Du solltest wirklich auf ein anderes Spiel umsteigen oder statt online zu spielen was anderes machen (wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Du hast i-wie shcon recht mit dem was du sagst aber WoW hat schon noch seinen Reiz..auch wenn mir die Dailys aufn Sack gehn...deshalb hab ich auch aufgehört die ganzen Dailys zu machen...diese Routine ist sowas von langweilig ^^ ich twinke lieber obwohl das auch nichts neues mehr ist wegen den quest s etc...bin schon lange am überlegen mir nen Hordler zuzulegen aber von 1-70 dauerts bei mir wirklich lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Mai 2008)

@Draco1985 Fortsetzung


> [...] Und mir fallen spontan direkt zwei tolle Questreihen ein, bei denen ich mich schwarz geärgert habe, dass sie einfach so im Sand verlaufen (in einem Falle sogar wortwörtlich):
> 
> Die Quest die mit dem Aufheben der Scheiben von Norgannon (?) in Uldaman [...]
> 
> Dasselbe bei der Quest um die Essenz von Eranikus aus dem Versunkenen Tempel. [...]


Ja, das stimmt. Das ärgert mich auch. Vor allem die Eranikus-Quest... weil die hatte ich erst vor zwei Tagen mit meinem Twink... ich habe gehofft, dass die Questreihe erweitert wurde, aber dem war nicht so... sehr Schade.
Aber da spricht sich Blizzard ja nie korrekt aus. Das ist halt die Sache mit den Instanzen... wann kommt Uldum (ich meine, dass es eine Instanz werden sollte liegt wohl auf der Hand)? Denn dann würde die Questreihe ergänzt werden. Genauso die Sache mit Eranikus... man spekulierte ja darauf, dass man im Folge dieser Quest den grünen Traum betreten könne... aber das wäre wohl ein wenig zuviel des Guten. (Ausserdem wäre das wohl auch ein wenig dümmlich, wenn da plötzlich jeder ein und ausmarschieren könnte, oder?)



> [...] Ich habe mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt dass man, wenn man genau drauf achtet schon in Classic-WoW einen Stilbruch erkennt. Nämlich dass man einigen Gebieten mit liebevoll gestalteten Quests ansieht, dass dort noch das alte Team gearbeitet hat. In anderen ist aber deutlich zu erkennen, dass dort Leute gearbeitet haben, die nach dem Weggang vieler Blizzard Veteranen an ein Projekt gesetzt wurden das sie nicht kannten und mit dem sie nichts anfangen konnten.[...]


Hmm... ist mir noch nie zu Ohren gekommen oder gar aufgefallen. (Sind wahrscheinlich alles Hordenquests gewesen... deshalb ist die Horde auch so beliebt^^)



> [...] Dass Blizzard mit der Arena und dem E-Sports-Stuss bewusst Leute aus der Ego-Shooter-Szene rüberlocken wollte. Und deren prominentestes Kind (CS) galt bzw. gilt ja als das Onlinespiel mit der miesesten Community überhaupt. [...]


Aha... daher der Ballerspielvergleich. Also, der Groschen ist gefallen. Tut mir leid, ich hab das speziell in dem Segment eben nicht so mitbekommen, da ich nicht so der PVPler bin...



> [...] Könnten sie. Härter durchgreifen (Verwarnungen und Bans) bei wiederholten und bestätigten Meldungen über Spieler, die andere beleidigen, ganken, oder insgesamt belästigen. Soviel Anstand anderen nicht bewusst auf die Nerven zu gehen sollte auch im Internet jeder haben.Der Anstand wird hier aber der Profitgier geopfert. [...]


Nun, hier könnte ich auch nur noch auf das verweisen, was ich im Anfang geschrieben habe... Blizzard ist überlastet? Ich meine, mir persönlich fehlen da irgendwie die Zahlen um das Vergleichen zu können. Das fängt doch schon da an... wieviele GMs pro Server? Auf wieviel Spieler zu den Stosszeiten? Wieviele Tickets gehen durchschnittlich in der Stunde ein? Wie lange dauert die Bearbeitung eines Tickets? Dann kommt die Frage, wie hart der Grad der "Durchgreifung" sein muss. Ein falsches Wort und Bann? Verdacht auf Chinafarmer und Bann? etc. pp.



> [...] Ich weiß nicht so recht... Als ich angefangen habe (und das war auch lange nach Release, nämlich im Februar 2006) gab es selbst im berüchtigten Brachlandchat angeregte Diskussionen die man ohne ein Diplom in Leetspeak verstehen konnte und die teilweise gar nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun hatten. Kein vergleich zum heutigen Gespamme in den Handelschannels. [...]


Gut, muss ich so stehen lassen. War nur eine Vermutung von mir, aber bestätigen kann ich es natürlich nicht. Ausserdem hängt es natürlich auch vom Server und der Fraktion ab.



> [...] Ganz ehrlich, ich kenne nur ein anderes Foren mit dem Umgangston, der hier im Buffed-Forum teilweise herrscht. Und das ist seltsamerweise das offizielle WoW-Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Echt? Gib mal paar Links... solche Foren vermisse ich schon seit dem Tag, als Breitband als Flatrate für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher zahlbar wurde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> [...] Stimmt, laufen wirds noch ne Weile. Aber wenn nicht bald mal was passiert, dann können auch Blizzard-Fanboy-Magazine wie die GameStar bald nicht mehr objektiv schreiben, wie toll WoW doch ist. Einfach weil es eine Menge Spiele geben wird, die "dasselbe bieten wie WoW, und dazu...". [...]


Hmm... und wenn es doch einfach mal den grossen Knall gibt? Vielleicht wacht Blizzard dann auf... stellt mehr Leute ein, kümmert sich um die RP-Server und versucht die alten Kunden beizubehalten, indem sie lowlevel Content integriert.
Oder aber sie stehen am Ende mit ausgeschalteten Servern einem zerstörten Universum und einem Haufen Kohle da... während sich die Menschheit wieder daran erinnert was Sonnenlicht ist und dass der Mensch auch andere Sachen ausser Tiefkühlpizza essen kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ernsthaft. Bis Blizzard wirklich an die kritische Grenze kommt geht es noch einige Jahre. Bis dahin gibt es dann auch wieder neue Dinge auf dem Markt, sodass auch ein Wechsel für Spieler nicht schlimm ist. Die Asiaten werden sich vermutlich eh wieder auf SC2 stürzen, also braucht Blizzard keine Angst vor Kundenschwund zu haben. Jetzt müssten sie nur noch D3 anpreisen, dann sind sie eh wieder everybodys darling. (Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


So, ich hoffe ich habe nicht allzu viel Mist geschrieben, aber ich bin heute nicht mehr so fit. Hatte lange zu arbeiten...

EDIT: LOL... gleiches Problem wie Du mit den Quotes... deshalb auch zwei Postings


----------



## Itto (9. Mai 2008)

dann hör auf und schreib net sonen Thread...


----------



## mgh (9. Mai 2008)

hi
ich fühle mit dir!! hab zwar nicht den content durch aber es ist zurzeit echt öde zumal ich mommentan echt kein bock auf geplante raids hab
die immer dann stattfinden wenn die sonne scheint ;D
ich nenns mal SOMMERTIEF !
mein tipp raus gehn sonnen lassen, neue leute kennen lernen, mit freunden treffen, saufen,flirten etc 
fürn winter erwartet uns doch eh eine neue erweiterung mit der wir dann fröhlich kill das 2 millionen mal und bring das zu dem quests machen können ;D

mfg
MGH


----------



## keblish (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Buffer_Overrun, Hallo Draco,

vielen, vielen Dank an Euch beide.

Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich auf Buffed eine (längere) Diskussion gelesen habe,  in der Leute _mit_einander geredet haben, die sogar recht interessant war und in der kein Flame enthalten ist.

Ca. 95% der Buffed-Forum-User sollten sich das mal als Beispiel nehmen.

:-)


----------



## mandax (9. Mai 2008)

meine meinung nach wird wow erst dann langwieilig wenn net weiter kommst
oder mann such ne ini grp und nach stundn immer noch kein ervoll u.s.w
da ja keiner mehr dem ander hilft das is doch ein gemeinschafts speil wuerde ich behaupten


----------



## Crailiele (9. Mai 2008)

Langeweile ist eine Empfindung die bei jeden an einem anderen Zeitpunkt eintreten kann..
Ausgelutscht ist WoW mit sicherheit noch lange nicht da man so viel noch einbauen könnte (stichwort Realm vs Realm und Housing.. etc ..etc..)
Wer täglich viele stunden ingame verbringt.. dem wird wohl oder übel nach einer gewissen Zeit langweilig.

Nutzt das schöne Wetter, spielt mal was anderes ... räumt euer Zimmer auf *räusper*


----------



## STONEY4W (9. Mai 2008)

Nunja ich möchte mal folgendes beigeben: Als ich anfing vor knapp 2 Jahren fand ich das Spiel interessant und gut....weil man alles selbst entdecken konnte und bei den Quests suchen musste....ABER...als man sich so in die Materie reingearbeitet hat - hat man so langsam ADDONS entdeckt - die machen das Spiel kaputt
-Aufgedeckte Landkarten
-Anzeigen wo welcher Mob zu finden ist...
-Anzeigen welcher Mob was droppt
-Übersichten welcher Händler was und wo verkauft....
usw....die Liste könnte man ewig weiterführen...
dann noch Addons die für Kämpfe hilfreich sind usw...

Der eine hat die Addons - der andere kennt es nicht und so entsteht schon mal dem einen ein Vorteil...

Ich finde die Addons die "das Spielen erleichtern" machen leider alles was an diesem Spiel interessant ist kaputt.


----------



## Aplizzier (9. Mai 2008)

Ich mein mal ganz im ernst. Erzähls der Wand ich glaub die interessierts mehr. Ist doch immer das selbe" ohh wow ist kacke macht mich süchtig" oder " wow macht voll kein bcok mehr" ja mein gott dann meld dich ab und byebye.


----------



## Sharkeno (9. Mai 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Ich mein mal ganz im ernst. Erzähls der Wand ich glaub die interessierts mehr. Ist doch immer das selbe" ohh wow ist kacke macht mich süchtig" oder " wow macht voll kein bcok mehr" ja mein gott dann meld dich ab und byebye.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (9. Mai 2008)

mal ne anregung (auch wenns nur wayne und mich interessiert)
falls wer weiss ob man bei blizz vorschlagen kann:
warum net neue länder machen , und inis in der es eine art begrenzung gibt (wenn man z.b. höher 50is kommt man net rein etc. )
wieso auch nicht neue rassen und so . 
ich meine wozu bezahlen wir 13euro ?


----------



## Ardenda (9. Mai 2008)

SAMAL seid ihr alle hol? zu viele kiddys unterwegs. Ich Poste es nun zum 23 mal. Ich hab aufgehört. dieser Thread ist da um Rollenspiele zu vergleichen, was Blizzard hätte besser machen können. Vorschläge oder Anregungen und nicht Hey heul nicht und hör einfach auf. MAN IHR GEIGEN Haltet doch die klappe. wenn ihr diesen Thread wirklich gelesen hättet (seite 1-5) da habe ich es öfters erwähnt und habe auch zum Teil gute antworten bekommen wie welche Rollenspiele vergleichen, was Blizzard versprochen hatte und nicht eingehalten haben oder was sie anscheinen vermurkst haben also BITTE hört auf solche Kiddy scheisse zu Posten mit geh heulen und hör auf oder so en müll. kanns nimmer hören. Man die Community in WOW lässt echt zu wünschen übrig dass man nix besseres von solchen leuten hören kann ^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2008)

Leland/Rovnexs avatar sagt alles (:


----------



## Arconada (9. Mai 2008)

Bei solchen Beiträgen frage ich mich immer, was soll das eigentlich? Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nach 13 Seiten eh keiner mehr liest. 

Kein Spiel (MMO) wird das Rad neu erfinden! Es gibt immer Quests mit Kille 10 davon, erkunde dieses und jemes Gebiet, bringe 15 davon zu dem und dem, etc. Was erhofft man sich vom neuen Spiel? Man fängt etwas neues an und hat absolut keinen Plan, was diese und jene Fähigkeit nun genau bewirkt und erst recht nicht, ob diese Fähigkeit besser ist als eine andere und was man besser erst einmal braucht... Gut, es gibt eine neue Geschichte welche erzählt wird, aber mal ehrlich - wieviel Prozent der Spieler lesen sämtliche Questtexte? 

Ich bin nun in der glücklichen Lage sowohl WAR bei einem guten Freund und AoC selber als Betatester zumindest gesehen und kurz angespielt zu haben. Allgemein bekannt ist ja, dass WAR irgendwie ein WOW mit Schwerpunkt auf PvP und AoC einfach ein grafischer Leckerbissen ist. Aber was erhofft man sich von einem neuen Game? Es wird immer das gleiche in grün sein. Deshalb verstehe ich solche Posts nicht. 

Erst recht nicht, weil es tatsächlich wohl kaum jemanden interessiert, ob jemand den man nicht kennt mit dem gleichen Spiel aufhört welches man selber spielt...
Eigentlich ist diese Antwort schon zuviel, aber irgendwann musste ich diese Zeilen einfach mal los werden, zumal ich bei jedem neuen Beitrag in dieser Richtung das gleiche denke. Jetzt hab ich wenigstens eine Kopiervorlage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Mai 2008)

@keblish
Dir erstmal vielen Dank für die netten Worte!
Ich versuche immer mein Bestes, mich sachlich an angeregten Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Man kann dadurch ja auch mal neue Erkenntnisse erlangen (hier gilt mein Dank aktuell Draco1985) oder einfach den Spass an eine GEPFLEGTEN Unterhaltung haben. Das kennen leider viele Menschen nicht mehr, seit sie die "Anonymität" des Internets nur so in sich einsaugen und denken man kann hier jeden Mist verzapfen. Niemand - naja, ausser vielleicht sozial (und geistig?) Minderbemittelte - würde sich bei einer Unterhaltung Aug' in Auge mit seinem Gesprächspartner solche Äusserungen erlauben, wie ich sie hier (und in vielen anderen Foren) erlebt habe. (Und da kann mir keiner widersprechen, denn anderenfalls hätte derjenige wohl kaum Kontakt zur Gesellschaft, bzw. würde diesen sehr schnell verlieren.) Aber nein, hier im Internet kann man es ja machen, da kennt man sich ja nicht... *hmpf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich so könnte wie ich wollte - und zwar alle Flamebeiträge automatisch ausblenden lassen - dann würde sich diese Diskussion auf einer einzigen Seite anzeigen lassen.

@mögliche andere User die es betrifft
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass sich hier so viele über das Eingangsposting aufregen und zwar in einer Weise, die ICH persönlich als schlimm empfinde. Zum Beispiel posten hier Leute, die ja scheinbar schon seit langer Zeit kein WoW mehr spielen und nur verkünden wollen, wie schlecht es ist... ganz im Gegensatz zum Threadersteller. Dessen erstes Posting hört sich zwar auch ein wenig danach an, als würde er rumjammern und nur das Spiel schlecht machen, aber würden sich einige werte Herrschaften mal die Mühe machen, weiter als Seite eins zu lesen (ja, ich weiss selbst, dass das mühsam ist bei den ganzen Flamepostings), dann würden sie erkennen, um was es dem Threadersteller eigentlich geht. Aber wieso befinden sich diese besagten Leute denn überhaupt noch hier im Forum, wenn sie ausser Hass-Postings nichts anderes zu sagen haben? Es gibt auch viele Dinge, die ich nicht mag, aber deshalb such ich mir doch nicht genau dafür ein Forum, um den Leuten zu sagen, dass ich sie blöd finde. Dafür wäre mir meine Zeit zu Schade (und meine Persönlichkeit erst Recht!)

Und dann gibt es auf der anderen Seite die WoW-Fans, die den Threadersteller am liebsten auf den Pranger spannen würden, nur weil er in einem DISKUSSIONS-Forum (für was sollen Foren auch sonst gedacht sein?) seine Meinung äussert. Toll... wendet Eure Energie doch mal lieber in etwas nützliches... geht in die Politik oder werdet Oberhaupt von irgendeinem kapitalistischem Unternehemen und versucht dort - wenn ihr es denn unbedingt wollt - die Welt zu retten. Aber einzelne User so dumm anzufahren finde ich wirklich mehr als unangebracht.
WoW IST nicht perfekt, genauso wie alles andere auf der Welt. Ergo wird es immer gegensätzliche Meinungen geben, denn man kann es nie ALLEN Recht machen... aber hey, das ist auch gut so. Aber es ist nicht gut, sich so ignorant zu verhalten und zu denken, dass die eigene Meinung das Allwissen wäre.

Ein guter Anfang wäre vielleicht mal, zu veruschen, seine Emotionen aus den Postings heraus zu lassen. Versucht die ganze Sache erstmal gelassen und objektiv zu sehen und als das was sie ist. Jemand hat eine Frage, welche man mit seinem Wissen und nicht seinen Gefühlen beantwortet. (Hat man keine Antwort darauf, lässt man es und spart sich unnötige Kommentare.)
Und genauso wie ihr behauptet, dass die Meinung des Threaderstellers niemanden interessiert, genausowenig interessiert mich Euer unbegründeter Hass gegen den Threadersteller. Aber leider hat es sich im Internet - und jetzt auch noch bekannt durch den tollen Begriff Web 2.0 - so eingebürgert, dass viele Menschen denken, sie müssten zwanghaft zu jedem Beitrag ihre diffamierende Meinung dazu zum Besten geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ihr also das nächste Mal einen Foreneintrag lest, der nicht Eurer eigenen Meinung entspricht und Euch - warum auch immer - angeblich persönlich angreift (was eigentlich nur passiert, wenn man mit etwas konfrontiert wird, was man eigentlich selbst weiss und nicht wahr haben will und sauer wird, weil der andere es bemerkt und angesprochen hat), dann empfehle ich Euch die Tastenkombination ALT+F4 und alle Sorgen sind vergessen (ähhh... nun ja, alle Linux, OS und sonstige User müssen die Tastenkombination halt selbst rauskriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Berzerka (10. Mai 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich Spiele schon seid 2,5 Jahren WOW und habe auch in der Zeit vieles mitgemacht
> 
> ...




hast vollkommen recht
lasse meinen account ebenfalls die nächsten tage auslaufen da wow einfach nur noch langweilig ist. und das was reingepatcht wird ist langweiliger abfarmcontent. hab jetzt wieder hdro angefangen und es macht deutlich mehr spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelical (10. Mai 2008)

naja habe hdr auch gespielt und was soll ich sagen wenn man die bücher durch hat sein haus ausgestatet und ruf usw gefarmt hat ist da auch schluss ich meine ist auch net anders gut die umgebung hat mir auch gut gefallen aber hier kann man doch um weiten mehr anfangen wie in hdr und nach erschaffung des billwissdorfs ist bei mir eh vorbei gewesen ... und was du meintest von wegen töte100 davon und davon ... was ist den bei hdr ? da musste 500 billwisse töten 500 orks 500 wölfe 500 glimmlinge usw damit du deine talente erweitern kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (10. Mai 2008)

von hdro würde ich die finger lassen,
is AoC doch eher die alternative.


----------



## Shintuargar (10. Mai 2008)

Was solls? Auch bei Warhammer oder Age of Conan ist nach 2,5 Jahren die Gefahr der Langeweile gegeben. Sicherlich gibt es auch heute noch Leute, die Ultima Online oder DAoC zocken, aber die haben eben Spaß an dem Content, den das Spiel bietet.

Ich meine, viele waren von WoW anfangs auch begeistert. Das wird bei den neuen MMO's nicht anders sein, interessant wird es erst später, ob den beispielsweise der 30. Hauptstadt Raid in Warhammer immer noch Spaß machen wird.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ja, Vorschlagsforen... die Dinger werden auch nur von Entwicklern zur Verfügung gestellt, damit der Spieler zumindest das Gefühl hat, er könne wirklich Ideen einbringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie überfordern sich höchstens selbst, indem sie es allen Recht machen wollen. Das ist für mich auch der primäre Grund, warum WoW vom "primären" Spiel in die "wenn ich grad WIRKLICH gelangweilt bin"-Ecke gewandert ist. Das wirtschaftliche Interesse einer Firma in allen Ehren, aber ich hab selten ein Spiel gesehen dem man "UNS GEHTS HIERBEI EH NUR UM DIE KOHLE" so deutlich auf die Stirn geschrieben hatte.



> Autsch, das muss ich tatsächlich nicht mitbekommen haben... oder verdrängt. Das ist ja wirklich Bullshit. So langsam glaube ich, ich verstehe was Du meinst. Will Blizzard denn wirklich eines ihrer mühsam aufgebauten Universen so billig und unnötig zerstören? Warum nur? Ich meine, morgen ist es Malygos, dann kann man beim nächsten Patch ja gleich Deathwing einfügen. Was bleibt dann noch... ahh, ja... nehmen wir einfach Sargeras... und plötzlich merkt Blizzard, dass die Geschichte nicht mehr weitergeht. Naja, vielleicht gibts am Ende einen Lauten Knall und Azeroth hats zerissen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, da merkt man den Managementwechsel bei Blizzard. Auch ein Grund warum ich skeptisch in Bezug auf StarCraft 2 bin. Was dabei rauskommt wenn eine Firma finanziellen Gewinn vor Qualität zu stellen beginnt sieht man an EA und ich hoffe dass Blizzard in der Hinsicht die Kurve kriegt. Aber solange die Pleitegeier von Vivendi da ihre Griffel im Spiel haben dürfte die Hoffnung vergebens sein, dass WoW wieder was anderes wird als Fastfood (um das Wort mit "Sch" zu vermeiden) für die Massen.



> Aua... ich bekomm Kopfschmerzen. Das ist ja pervers...
> Blizzard hätte wohl vor dem eigentlichen Spiel einen Geschichtstest einfügen sollen. Nur wer den mit mindestens 70% gelöst hat, darf sich einen Char erstellen...
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieder sind wir bei den finanziellen Interessen: Der Hintergrund ist egal, solange die Kohle fließt. Die Spieler die die Story nicht kennen und die sie auch nicht interessiert sind wertvoller als die "Kenner", einfach wie sie mehr sind.

Und ja, das ist wirklich pervers.



> Ich kann hier einfach nichts weiteres darüber sagen. Denn egal ob ich oder Du ein Argument bringst... es sind beides Mal nur Mutmassungen. Klar, es könnte sein, es könnte aber auch nicht. Ich mag nur nicht diese unhaltbaren Anschuldigungen die von manchen Spielern als "100%ige Wahrheit" verkauft wird. Und deshalb denke ich sollte man es hier auch so sehen: "Der Angeklagte ist so lange unschuldig, bis seine Schuld eindeutig bewiesen wurde."



Na gut, das ist ne Einstellungssache, aber im Falle von wirtschaftlich orientierten Unternehmen neige ich eher zu "Schuldig, bis die Möglichkeit der Schuld zweifelsfrei ausgeschlossen werden kann." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast Recht, belassen wir es dabei.



> Jo, geht mir ja nicht anders. Deshalb ärgert es mich ja auch. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann Blizzard ein wenig verstehen... jetzt lowlevel Content einzubauen erfreut zwar die Spieler, ergibt aber sonst keinen Mehrwert (also im Sinne von Umsatz).



Im Grunde schon. Neue Sachen im Lowlevel-Content würden dazu führen, dass die Spieler weiter bei der Stange gehalten werden können. Ob sie das nun mit ihrem Main auf 70/80 machen und Raid-Instanzen abfarmen oder sich einen Twink erstellen und Gebiete neu entdecken ist ja unerheblich. Hauptsache sie spielen.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Das ärgert mich auch. Vor allem die Eranikus-Quest... weil die hatte ich erst vor zwei Tagen mit meinem Twink... ich habe gehofft, dass die Questreihe erweitert wurde, aber dem war nicht so... sehr Schade.
> Aber da spricht sich Blizzard ja nie korrekt aus. Das ist halt die Sache mit den Instanzen... wann kommt Uldum (ich meine, dass es eine Instanz werden sollte liegt wohl auf der Hand)? Denn dann würde die Questreihe ergänzt werden. Genauso die Sache mit Eranikus... man spekulierte ja darauf, dass man im Folge dieser Quest den grünen Traum betreten könne... aber das wäre wohl ein wenig zuviel des Guten. (Ausserdem wäre das wohl auch ein wenig dümmlich, wenn da plötzlich jeder ein und ausmarschieren könnte, oder?)



Was Uldum angeht: Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt wäre ich bereit jede Wette einzugehen dass diese Instanz gar nicht mehr kommt. Und zwar weil mit Ulduar schon eine weitere Titanenforschungsstätten-Instanz in Northrend eingeführt wird. Allerdings könnte man das auch umdrehen und sagen dass Uldum mit einem Content-Patch 3.X nachgereicht wird, und Sachen aus Ulduar aufgreift und vertieft. Aber ich glaube es nicht wirklich.

Was den Emerald Dream angeht: Der kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch als Addon. Trotzdem dämlich, dass man diese Quests einfach ins Leere laufen lässt, anstatt dem Spieler durch NPCs mitzuteilen: "Tja, dafür müsstest du in den Emerald Dream, aber dazu fehlt dir die Möglichkeit." und das dann später wieder aufzugreifen.



> Hmm... ist mir noch nie zu Ohren gekommen oder gar aufgefallen. (Sind wahrscheinlich alles Hordenquests gewesen... deshalb ist die Horde auch so beliebt^^)



Doch, es ist dir aufgefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Z.B. in Form der beiden Quests von denen wir weiter oben sprachen. Die waren wahrscheinlich unfertig als einige Entwickler "gegangen wurden" und es hat sich von ihren Nachfolgern nie einer drum geschert.


----------



## Trunks89 (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt sagt ihr noch wow ist doof und so aber in ende des jahres oder nächstes kommt ihr zurück gekrochen wegen den neuen Add on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ....wer wow schlect macht hat selber schuld


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> jetzt sagt ihr noch wow ist doof und so aber in ende des jahres oder nächstes kommt ihr zurück gekrochen wegen den neuen Add on
> ...



Einer der hirnlosesten und unsachlichsten Kommentare in diesem Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (11. Mai 2008)

Habe mit WoW auch aufgehört. Immer das gleiche werde mal AoC versuchen


----------



## Jägerzwerg (11. Mai 2008)

Irgendwann ist alles ausgelutscht!

Ich hab 2 Jahre WoW begeistert gespielt, dann fand ich das langweilig und habe meine Account eingefroren.
HdRO hat mich auch begeistert, war aber für mich nach 3,5 Monaten ausgelutscht.
Nach einigen Monaten MMO Pause bin ich jetzt wieder seit 6 Monaten bei WoW, werde aber bis zum nächsten AddOn nochmal ein bisschen Pause machen. Vielleicht nochmal bei HdRO reinschauen.

Also WoW ist das Spiel, was mich mit Abstand am längsten in den Bann gezogen hat. Alle anderen Spiele (on- und offline) habe ich nicht so lange und so oft gespielt.

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass auch Age of Conan und Warhammer nach einige Zeit ausgelutscht sein werden!
Sowohl AoC als auch WAR werden einiges besser machen als WoW, aber auch einiges schlechter machen und einiges wird auch gleich gut oder schlecht sein.
Zumindest bei HdRO hatte ich oft das Gefühl "Hey, X ist viel besser als bei WoW" oder "Warum kann Y nicht einfach so toll sein wie bei WoW?" oder "Z kenn ich schon aus WoW".


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Mai 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> jetzt sagt ihr noch wow ist doof und so aber in ende des jahres oder nächstes kommt ihr zurück gekrochen wegen den neuen Add on



Im unwahrscheinlichen Fall dass das Addon 90% aller geistigen Tiefflieger aus dem Spiel vertreiben, die Arena abschaffen, Casual-Items nerfen und Gruppenspiel fördern wird: Ja, das würde ich, dann wären nämlich ein Großteil meiner momentanen Kritikpunkte an WoW beseitigt.

Aber die Chancen stehen eher schlecht dafür.



> also ....wer wow schlect macht hat selber schuld



Korrekt ist: Wer WoW in den Himmel lobt und sich gegen jede objektive Kritik stemmt, der ist selber Schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sie überfordern sich höchstens selbst, indem sie es allen Recht machen wollen. Das ist für mich auch der primäre Grund, warum WoW vom "primären" Spiel in die "wenn ich grad WIRKLICH gelangweilt bin"-Ecke gewandert ist. Das wirtschaftliche Interesse einer Firma in allen Ehren, aber ich hab selten ein Spiel gesehen dem man "UNS GEHTS HIERBEI EH NUR UM DIE KOHLE" so deutlich auf die Stirn geschrieben hatte. [...]


Naja, durch was Blizzard überfordert wird, wäre in dieser Hinsicht ja primär auch egal. Es ging mir einfach nur darum, dass sie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, so viele Spieler oder Wünsche oder was auch immer zu verwalten.
Bei der Aussage "bei uns gehts eh nur um die Kohle" bin ich wahrscheinlich schon von den anderen Firmen, wie zum Beispiel EAs Firmenpolitik, schon so abgestumpft, dass es mir bei Blizzard wohl noch nicht so schlimm vorkommt. Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du schon recht.



> [...] Tja, da merkt man den Managementwechsel bei Blizzard. Auch ein Grund warum ich skeptisch in Bezug auf StarCraft 2 bin. Was dabei rauskommt wenn eine Firma finanziellen Gewinn vor Qualität zu stellen beginnt sieht man an EA und ich hoffe dass Blizzard in der Hinsicht die Kurve kriegt. Aber solange die Pleitegeier von Vivendi da ihre Griffel im Spiel haben dürfte die Hoffnung vergebens sein, dass WoW wieder was anderes wird als Fastfood (um das Wort mit "Sch" zu vermeiden) für die Massen. [...]


Zja, irgendwie hab ich da wohl was nicht ganz mitbekommen. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Vivendi Blizzard doch noch relativ freie Hand lässt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass da doch so stark mit eingegriffen wird. Aber so wie Du hier das auf den Punkt bringst, hört es sich doch ziemlich plausibel an.
Aber was soll ich sagen, eine Firma wird so lange finanziellen Gewinn vor die Qualität stellen, bis sie merken, dass so viele Spieler abspringen, dass die Qualität wieder erhöht werden muss. Sollte dieser Zeitpunkt verpasst werden, dann siehts übel aus... meines Erachtens sind daran schon viele Firmen gescheitert. Bei Blizzard fänd ich es extrem schade, da sie früher doch sehr auf Qualität bedacht waren.



> [...] Und wieder sind wir bei den finanziellen Interessen: Der Hintergrund ist egal, solange die Kohle fließt. Die Spieler die die Story nicht kennen und die sie auch nicht interessiert sind wertvoller als die "Kenner", einfach wie sie mehr sind. [...]


OK, sowas regt mich eigentlich überall auf. Die meisten Spielehersteller springen auf die "Mainstream"-Schiene und die "Computerspiel-Veteranen" (wenn ich es mal so nennen darf) schauen in die Röhre. Aber was soll ich sagen? Aus finanzieller Sich verstehe ich diesen Schritt schon. Aber es wird wohl auch nie wieder in die Richtung wie früher gehen, eher noch weiter Mainstream. Meines Erachtens kann man das nicht mehr ändern. Selbst wenn es noch Spieleschmieden geben sollte, die sich an diesen Grundsatz halten wollen würden... sie würden früher oder später sang- und klanglos untergehen oder von einem grossen Publisher geschluckt (der sie dann in Richtung Mainstream zwingt oder auflöst... *verärgerter Blick zu EA*).



> [...]
> Und ja, das ist wirklich pervers.
> Na gut, das ist ne Einstellungssache, aber im Falle von wirtschaftlich orientierten Unternehmen neige ich eher zu "Schuldig, bis die Möglichkeit der Schuld zweifelsfrei ausgeschlossen werden kann."
> 
> ...


OK, belassen wir es dabei. Aber zu einem muss ich noch schnell was sagen, denn es brachte mich zum Schmunzeln. "Wirtschaftlich orientierte Unternehmen"... lol... in der Spielebranche (und eigentlich allen anderen Branchen) sind Unternehmen doch immer wirtschaftlich orientiert. Schliesslich sind Unternehmen kein Wohlfahrtsverein, die darauf achten, dass es der Menschheit besser geht. In erster Linie schaut jedes Unternehmen auf die eigene finanzielle Sicherheit. Das ist ja dummerweise der Grund, warum ich diese (auch von mir) verhassten Entscheidungen der grossen Entwickler/Publisher eigentlich verstehe. Klar, eien Firma will Geld anscheffeln. Es gibt keinen anderen Grund für ein Unternehmen zu existieren.



> [...]
> Im Grunde schon. Neue Sachen im Lowlevel-Content würden dazu führen, dass die Spieler weiter bei der Stange gehalten werden können. Ob sie das nun mit ihrem Main auf 70/80 machen und Raid-Instanzen abfarmen oder sich einen Twink erstellen und Gebiete neu entdecken ist ja unerheblich. Hauptsache sie spielen.


Das dumme ist, solange die Spielerzahl so hoch ist, wird Blizzard keinen Grund sehen, bestehende Spieler bei der Stange zu halten. Die versuchen das eher durch ein neues AddOn, oder eben durch anwerben von neuen Kunden (oder Ex-Kunden), auch dadurch, dass man nun zum Beispiel schneller das Levelmaximum erreicht (logisch, denn umso schneller man auf 70 kommt, desto weniger Quests/Instanzen muss man im LowLevel Bereich zur Verfügung stellen).


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Was Uldum angeht: Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt wäre ich bereit jede Wette einzugehen dass diese Instanz gar nicht mehr kommt. Und zwar weil mit Ulduar schon eine weitere Titanenforschungsstätten-Instanz in Northrend eingeführt wird. Allerdings könnte man das auch umdrehen und sagen dass Uldum mit einem Content-Patch 3.X nachgereicht wird, und Sachen aus Ulduar aufgreift und vertieft. Aber ich glaube es nicht wirklich. [...]


Gut, was wirklich noch alles kommt oder weggelassen wird, kann man nur spekulieren. Es gibt ja noch etliche andere Bereiche, die zwar im bestehenden Spiel drin sind, aber nicht ausgebaut wurden. Bei Uldum oder dem Emerald Dream ist es halt bescheuert, dass es dafür schon Andeutungen gibt, die dann plötzlich ins Leere laufen. Das gibt es für andere Gebiete zwar nicht, trotzdem fällt es auf, dass man da möglicherweise mal was einbauen wollte (beispielsweise Grim Batol, Gilneas etc. pp.).

Schöne Theorie übrigens bezüglich Uldum. Passen würde es gut. Und eine Highlevel Instanz nachträglich in die "alte" Welt einzubauen, wäre ja nichts Neues (obwohl dann natürlich die alte Questreihe auch Bullshit wäre, da diese ja erst mit einem höheren Level beendbar wäre... hmm...). Naja, dann lasst uns trotzdem mal hoffen.



> [...] Was den Emerald Dream angeht: Der kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch als Addon. Trotzdem dämlich, dass man diese Quests einfach ins Leere laufen lässt, anstatt dem Spieler durch NPCs mitzuteilen: "Tja, dafür müsstest du in den Emerald Dream, aber dazu fehlt dir die Möglichkeit." und das dann später wieder aufzugreifen. [...]


Huch, Du bist Dir aber sicher... Ich meine, da könnte ja alles mögliche noch als AddOn kommen. Aber ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard jemals die komplette WarCraft Welt integrieren würde. Das wäre schlicht und einfach zu viel, um es noch in angemessener Zeit zu realisieren.
Den Emerald Dream kann ich mir aus einem Grund eigentlich am wenigsten vorstellen: Es würde sich hierbei ja theoretisch um eine Welt handeln, die grössere Ausmasse haben müsste, als die alte Welt. Des Weiteren könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, was Blizzard da einbauen will. Es müsste ja theoretisch eine leere Welt ohne intelligente Zivilisation sein... (hmm... ok, vielleicht trifft man auf die schlafenden Nachtelfen...). Und wieso könnte denn plötzlich jeder ohne Mühe den Emerald Dream betreten? Achso... stimmt. Das ist ja egal, da die Story ja unwichtig ist. Hauptsache Geld kommt rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> [...]
> Doch, es ist dir aufgefallen.
> 
> 
> ...


Aha... achso. So habe ich das natürlich nicht gesehen. Ich dachte mir dabei eigentlich nichts. Man merkt zwar, dass die Entwickler da einfach nicht fertig geworden sind, aber dass es am Wechsel der Mitarbeiter liegt, darauf bin ich eigentlich nicht gekommen.


----------



## Müllermilch (12. Mai 2008)

ganz einfach wenn du nur was neues willst : hör auf lebe jetz den frühling/sommer bei wotlk releas account auftauen und weiterspielen =)


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube das größte Problem ist, daß die meisten WoW nicht in Maßen genießen. Man spielt jeden Abend (teilweise den ganzen Tag über), macht jedesmal dieselben Raids etc. . Wenn man mal nur 2 oder 3 Abende in der Woche spielen würde und dann wirklich nur die Dinge, die einem Spaß machen(PvP, Instanzen, Raids, farmen), wäre das Spiel sicher auch nicht so ausgelutscht. Sicher, man hat dann nicht das Uber-Pwner-Equip mit dem man sich nach OG stellen kann um sich bewundern zu lassen, aber braucht man das wirklich?

Und sicherlich will Blizzard Geld verdienen. Jedes Unternehmen strebt danach so viel Geld wie möglich reinzukriegen.... sie haben sogar Leute dafür die berechnen wie man den Leuten am besten das geld aus der tasche zieht. Das immer nur auf Blizzard zu beziehen finde ich ziemlich arm... zumal lustigerweise Blizzard immer gelobt wurde für seinen Support, bei den Spielen, die ich bisher gespielt habe und persönlich kann ich mich auch noch nciht beschweren.

Und Blizzard macht das ganze nicht schlecht... Hardcore-PvPler werden immer einen Vorteil denen gegenüber haben, die es nur zum Zeitvertreib machen... genau wie bei epischen Sets etc. . Sicherlich kommt man an die Qualität heran, immerhin kommt bald das nächste Addon und bis dahin sollten schon so viele Spieler wie möglich die Möglichkeit gehabt haben auch mal in höhere Raids gegangen zu sein.

Ich denke zusammenfassend kann man schon sagen, daß einfach jedes Spiel nach 3 jahren langweilig wird und der Reiz den Neuem ist immer groß... aber man sollte die Spiele nicht miteiannder vergleichen, solange man es nciht auch 3 Jahre gespielt hat und immernoch begeistert davon ist.


----------



## Denis90 (12. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen, nur den ersten Post und 3 Antworten.

Wenn du keine Lust mehr hast, dann hör auf(nicht böse gemeint oder so, aber is nunmal so).
Ich meine mal es gibt keine bessere Zeit auf zu höhren als bei dem Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil du meintest jeder will nur EQ bla blub.
Jeder Mensch hat halt andere Motivationen was zu tuhen.

Wir Menschen denken halt nicht alle gleich, wäre ja auch langweilig sonst.

Der eine spielt wegen der History, der anderen wegen dem EQ, der andere wegen den Leuten, noch wer wegen ......

Ei der eine Mann will ne Frau nur für eine Nacht, der andere will ne Beziehung, der andere .....

Kannst dem ja auch nicht sagen, schade das du nur fi**** willst, ich will was anderes, also mach das auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

Ich persönlich spiele auch nur wegen dem Eq und den Leuten die ich kenne.
Die History interessiert mich nicht wirklich, schön anzuguckn, aber deshalb mich an ner Questlog aufhalten oder so, ne danke.

Und ich meine so dolle kann es dich ja nicht gelangweilt haben, sonst hättest du keine 2,5 Jahre gespielt und Geld bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jeder Mensch ändert sich, daher ist es "eigentlich" auch schwachsinn darüber zu diskutieren und trotzdem machen wir es xD

So nun viel Spass draußen in der Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igasho (12. Mai 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe nicht alles durchgelesen.
Aber, wenn man sich beschwert, dass Storymäßig nichts passiert und die Welt langweilig wird, weil man nur stupide farmt, gibt es vieleicht eine Alternative:
Rollenspielrealms. Die Welt auf diesen Realms ist weitaus lebendiger als auf anderen Realms. Man interagiert mit der Welt, man lebt quasi darin.
Wenn man nicht nur farmen, Raiden, Innis und solcherlei Dinge will, sollte man sich einen Zweitcharakter auf einem RP-Realm machen und die Story / Welt richtig erkunden ;-)


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Ich glaube das größte Problem ist, daß die meisten WoW nicht in Maßen genießen. Man spielt jeden Abend (teilweise den ganzen Tag über), macht jedesmal dieselben Raids etc. . Wenn man mal nur 2 oder 3 Abende in der Woche spielen würde und dann wirklich nur die Dinge, die einem Spaß machen(PvP, Instanzen, Raids, farmen), wäre das Spiel sicher auch nicht so ausgelutscht. Sicher, man hat dann nicht das Uber-Pwner-Equip mit dem man sich nach OG stellen kann um sich bewundern zu lassen, aber braucht man das wirklich?
> 
> Und sicherlich will Blizzard Geld verdienen. Jedes Unternehmen strebt danach so viel Geld wie möglich reinzukriegen.... sie haben sogar Leute dafür die berechnen wie man den Leuten am besten das geld aus der tasche zieht. Das immer nur auf Blizzard zu beziehen finde ich ziemlich arm... zumal lustigerweise Blizzard immer gelobt wurde für seinen Support, bei den Spielen, die ich bisher gespielt habe und persönlich kann ich mich auch noch nciht beschweren.
> 
> ...




Ist ne sehr wahre Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Prinzipiell muss ich festhalten, dass ich WoW immer noch für ein wunderbares Spiel halte, und es auch immer noch gerne spiele, solange ich Dinge mache, die mir Spass bereiten. In WoW ist leider aber vieles zur reinen Arbeit geworden, was natürlich dem Spielspass ungemein Abbruch tut.
Momentan beschränke ich mich wieder auf ein wenig Spielen und siehe da, es macht Spass...

Nichtsdestotrotz erwarte ich gespannt AION, welches wohl hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr erscheinen und WoW auch ablösen wird. (für meine persönlichen Bedürfnisse)

Bis dahin fröhne ich noch dem guten alten WoW, das immer noch Spass macht, aber eben langsam in die Jahre kommt. Inhaltlich, wie spielerisch.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (1. Juli 2008)

Ich sag mal leise Servus!!!
Nach langen hin und her habe ich beschlossen, dass Spiel aufzugeben. In meinen Augen tut Blizzard wirklich viel, um die Leute zu verdrängen, die sich mit dem Spiel richtig Mühe geben. Sieht man zum Beispiel am Gildensterben der namenhaften Gilden. Die Gründe wurden ja schon zu hauf diskutiert!

So have fun and a nice time in Warcraft!!!


----------



## Ilunadin (1. Juli 2008)

Ja es ist ausgelutscht....

ABER ES MACHT SPASS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (1. Juli 2008)

also bei hdro hast du als wow-hardcora (als die ich dich mal einschätze) in 1-2 monaten durch.
und pvp in hdro is naja sagen wir mal supoptimal.

wenn dann würde ich dir aoc empfehlen, obwohl das nochim beta stadium ist


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Juli 2008)

klar ist jedes online spiel irgentwann ausgelutscht. so mal die firmen sich irgentwann nicht mehr die mühe mit einem alten spiel geben sonder lieber ein neues produkt auf den markt bringen das wiederum mehr geld bringen kann.


mal ne andere frage!
ist euch langweilig oder warum schreibt ihr so ewig lange texte?

ich sitz auf jedenfall auf arbeit und bin mal wieder unmotiviert weil viel zu warm!


----------



## VvCHandavV (1. Juli 2008)

Für mich war das Spiel auch nicht mehr reizvoll. Immer wieder Dailys machen, jeden Freitag in Kara, Gruul un Maggi rein un abfarmen und Samstags und Sonntags die anderen Raids hoch und runter, war wirklich suuuper langweilig. PvP war auch nichts, man muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein Ally war und die ja bekanntlich nur verlieren *g* War auch nicht spannend ^^

Dann hat sich meine gilde aber entschlossen einen Neuanfang zu machen und zwar auf HordeSeite, damit wir auch mal im PvP auf der Siegerseite stehen. Und ich muss sagen, dass es wirklich wieder Laune macht. Die kleine ist zwar noch nicht 70, aber das wird sie noch und bevor ich wieder jeden Raid und jede Ini auf Farmstatus hab, kommt hoffendlich Wotlk raus, so´n PvP Freak bin ich dann auch wieder nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (1. Juli 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Ich sag mal leise Servus!!!
> Nach langen hin und her habe ich beschlossen, dass Spiel aufzugeben. In meinen Augen tut Blizzard wirklich viel, um die Leute zu verdrängen, die sich mit dem Spiel richtig Mühe geben. Sieht man zum Beispiel am Gildensterben der namenhaften Gilden. Die Gründe wurden ja schon zu hauf diskutiert!
> 
> So have fun and a nice time in Warcraft!!!



Es interessiert hier echt niemanden, dass du aufhörst und warum du aufhörst-.-

Das einzige Problem was ihr habt, ist dass Blizzard nicht nach euer Pfeife tanzt...das is auch alles


----------



## dergrossegonzo (1. Juli 2008)

Irgendwo habe ich so eine Überschrift schon mal gelesen....  


Na egal. 

Herr der Ringe war nach 6 Monaten sowas von ausgelutscht. Zwei 50er hochgelevelt und beim dritten mit 47 aufgehört.

Selbst in Carn Dum droppte nur Müll.

Die Raidklamotten waren kaum besser als die selbst gemachten hellblauen (obwohl ich das gut fand)

Und wer irgendwas "ausgelutscht" findet soll einfach aufhören. (So wie ich mit Herr der Ringe - ich habs nur nicht der ganzen Welt mitgeteilt)

_Aber warum wird das bei Online-Spielen gemacht ?  *grübel*_


*Ich schreib auch nur weil mir langweilig ist* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab auch schon mit Diablo 1, Diablo 2, Baldurs Gate, Indy 3, PacMan, Pong, Karate, in die Hose machen und noch vielen anderen Dingen 
aufgehört. Nur poste ich das nicht jedes mal.....

/close please


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (1. Juli 2008)

Was willste denn für andere Questarten einführen ? Meiner Meinung nach kanns nix anderes ausser ''Töte xx davon'' und ''Sammle xx davon'' geben, oder willste mit nem GEwehr rumrennen, aufn Hochhaus gehen, und Leute abknallen ? Ok, ist aus CoD 4 aber egal. Endcontent clear ? XD Is klar, dann müsstest du ja 20 Mal SUnwell durchgemacht haben, hast du aber bestimmt auf deinem Privat-Fun-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Leg dir einfach was adneres zu, wie CSS, da kannste ballern und wenne gut genug bist, kannste auch was aus dir machen und eSporst Kohle abkassieren.


----------



## Konradio (1. Juli 2008)

Ging mir genauso wie dem TE, hab dann mit HDRO angefangen, viel geiler, wird sich aber wahrscheinlich auch bald auslutschen....


----------



## Struppistrap (1. Juli 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon mit  in die Hose machen und noch vielen anderen Dingen
> aufgehört. Nur poste ich das nicht jedes mal.....
> 
> /close please



ymmd XD

Soweit ich weiß wird momentan (außer vielelciht in Asien o_O) niemand zum WoW spielen gezwungen....hört auf und spielt was anderes wenns euch halt nicht passt, ist doch okay^^

Hello Kitty Adventure soll ja auch bald kommen btw.....


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Juli 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> ymmd XD
> 
> Soweit ich weiß wird momentan (außer vielelciht in Asien o_O) niemand zum WoW spielen gezwungen....hört auf und spielt was anderes wenns euch halt nicht passt, ist doch okay^^
> 
> Hello Kitty Adventure soll ja auch bald kommen btw.....



der thread is gute 2 monate alt -.-


----------



## Hazeldine (1. Juli 2008)

Also liebe Mitspieler wer einfach nur leveln will oder die neuesten und besten Epic-Items bekommen will der soll es ruhig so halten...ich spiele seit Januar 2008 ( Untote/Mage ) bin aktuell Level 66 und will natürlich auch noch 70 bzw. dann mal irgendwann 80 werden....Flugmount besitzen usw. aber ist der Sinn eines Online-Games nicht eigentlich daß man mit anderen Spielern interagieren kann. Selbst wenn ich keine vernünftigen Quests für mich alleine mehr finde so kann ich doch anderen Chars und Freunden helfen ihre Quests zu erfüllen. Und ist es nicht genauso toll sich mit anderen Spielern die sonstwo im realen Leben verstreut sind im Spiel zu treffen? Mir persönlich bringt das ebenso viel Spaß wie selber irgendwelche Aufgabe zu erledigen...wer einfach nur der beste sein will der soll sich doch wirklich mit EGO-Shootern befriedigen ( kann man sogar offline machen und kostet dann auch nix ). Außerdem laufe ich auch manchmal nur so durch die Lande und erfreue mich an den wundervollen und einfallsreichen Landschaften und Chars in WOW. Musste auch mal gesagt werden!

P.S.: Ans Aufhören denke ich nur wenn mich mal wieder 2 oder 3 Allies beim Questen abschlachten...weil sie ja so unglaublich cool und toll equipped sind ( zur Beruhigung....ich befürchte es gibt auch Hordler sie es so machen...mögen sie alle ihren Account gelöscht bekommen )


----------



## Flooza (1. Juli 2008)

ey immer diese "WoW ist so schei**, ich hör auf und erzähl es der ganzen Welt" threads......ich könnt kotzen bei sowas! lösch dein acc und spiel was anderes, mein gott ey


----------



## Röschti (1. Juli 2008)

Ich fasse zusammen ... WoW = Blöd, HdRO = Gut. Dann geh und zock dein achsogeniales HdRO, oder zwingt dich jemand WoW zu zocken? Denke nicht und ich glaub auch nicht dass es wen interessert wann deine Game Card ausläuft. Just another mimimi-Fred
so long


----------



## Winn (1. Juli 2008)

Mag sein das viele behaupten WoW sei ausgelutscht. Doch ich kann mit Freunden und Gilde jeden tag spaß haben. Wurde bist jetzt noch nicht langweilig. Und ich denke es wird auch nicht langweilig werden.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (1. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Es interessiert hier echt niemanden, dass du aufhörst und warum du aufhörst-.-
> 
> Das einzige Problem was ihr habt, ist dass Blizzard nicht nach euer Pfeife tanzt...das is auch alles



Keiner interessiert sich auch für diesen scheiß post


----------

